# Geht WAR die Luft aus?



## Nachtglanz (24. März 2009)

Heyho zusammen,

bin seit dem letzten WE auch heftig am Warhammer daddeln und hab rießigen Spaß dabei.

Als ich mir das Spiel im GameStop in Darmstadt gekauft habe, meinte der Verkäufer:"Bin auch am überlegen das mal zu zocken, aber anscheinend läufts bei denen ja nicht so gut, Server werden schon geschlossen, etc. - Mal schauen wie lang das noch hält."

Nun bin ich doch etwas irritiert und unsicher.

Stimmt es denn das schon Server geschlossen werden? Und das es generell nicht mehr gut läuft?
Ich hab mitbekommen was aus Hellgate: London geworden ist. Und da habe ich auch unmengen an Zeit reingesteckt.
Möchte nicht genauso viel Zeit (und bei Warhammer noch Geld) reinstecken wenn die schon Anfangen Server zu schließen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre froh wenn mich jemand beruhigen könnte.

MfG
Nachtglanz


----------



## cerxis (24. März 2009)

es wurden lediglich server geschlossen, wo die bevölkerung sowieso schon am minimum war
diese bevölkerung wurde auf andere server transferiert, die nun aus allen nähten platzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dadurch sparen sich die betreiber halt einige kosten

edit:

ich glaube mit carroburg haste nen ganz guten server erwischt


----------



## Long_Wolf (24. März 2009)

Korrekt. Allerdings wirst du hier immer einige finden die aus allem den Untergang des Spiels propagieren, also würd ich mich nicht auf die Aussagen hier im Forum verlassen. 

Unser Server ist im Moment so voll das es kracht...vor allem an den festungen und zum Teil der Hauptstadt, scheint also noch genug Leute zu geben die sich stundenlang im RvR rumtreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (24. März 2009)

Gerüchte...

Es wurden zwar Server geschlossen, aber das lag an einer falschen Politik seitens GOA. Kurz nach Release gab es nen riesen Andrang und GOA hat dann den Fehler gemacht und viele Server bereit gestellt. Aber nach dem Testmonat hört nen gewisser Teil auch immer auf und so kam es das viele dieser neuen Server plötzlich wieder leer waren. Da die Leute dort aber auch spielen wollten wechselten sie auf die Startserver und auf den neuen Servern war dann noch weniger los. Ein paar Abwanderungen gab es dann natürlich auch immer wieder.

Diese permanent leeren Server wurden dann geschlossen. Aber WAR ist Lichtjahre davon entfernt unter zu gehen! Momentan sehe ich sogar einen deutlichen Aufwärtstrend durch die Trialaccounts.

Auf den Startservern kann man eigentlich nichts Falsch machen und da ist eigentlich immer was los.
Wenn du nichts falsch machen willst geh auf Erengrad, Carroburg oder Averland , da ist eigentlich die Hölle los.

WAR hat 300.000 Abos und momentan werden es wohl wieder mehr, wenn die Zahl halbwegs stabil bleibt sollte WAR damit 5-6 Jahre locker leben.

Schwarzmaler wirst überall finden, vor allem in der nähe eines WoW Forums, die den Untergang von WAR propagieren. Ein MMO braucht keine 5, 10 oder 100 Mio. Abos um am Leben zu bleiben. Ein Bruchteil davon reicht dafür aus.

Das einzige MMO was in den letzten Jahren dicht gemacht wurde und somit ein wirklicher flop war, war Tabula Rasa. Alle anderen verloren vielleicht viele Spieler oder verkauften sich nicht so gut, aber solange der eigene Server gut besucht ist passt doch alles !!!


----------



## Nachtglanz (24. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Gerüchte...
> 
> Es wurden zwar Server geschlossen, aber das lag an einer falschen Politik seitens GOA. Kurz nach Release gab es nen riesen Andrang und GOA hat dann den Fehler gemacht und viele Server bereit gestellt. Aber nach dem Testmonat hört nen gewisser Teil auch immer auf und so kam es das viele dieser neuen Server plötzlich wieder leer waren. Da die Leute dort aber auch spielen wollten wechselten sie auf die Startserver und auf den neuen Servern war dann noch weniger los. Ein paar Abwanderungen gab es dann natürlich auch immer wieder.
> 
> ...



Das hört sich doch Spitze an. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dankeschön.
Da hab ich ja mit Carroburg den richtigen Server getroffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

Oja ^^ Wir sehen uns im T4


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. März 2009)

Wo warst Du gestern?.... Kommandanten waren zu schwer (:


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

Ich bin bis morgen nicht on, leider lässt mir die Schule dazu keine Zeit, wenn ich nicht mit einer Note schlechter ins nächste Semester will, mündliche Prüfungen sind halt was schlimmes.

Und Kommandanten hau ich nicht, die tun weh, außer es ist ein Magier dann können wir darüber reden.


----------



## Lari (24. März 2009)

Momentan kann man nicht sagen, wohin der Trend bei WAR zeigt.
Bei der letzten Meldung waren es wie schon gesagt 300.000 Abonnenten, was durchaus reicht, um das Spiel weiter zu entwickeln und die Server am laufen zu halten.
Erst wenn die nächsten Zahlen erscheinen kann man sagen, ob WAR noch die Kurve gekriegt hat.

Die Stimmung ist momentan allerdings nicht so gut. Mit 1.2 wurde das Balancing nochmal gehörig in Richtung FOTM-Setup verschoben (AE > alles) und auf den nun vollen Server laggt es gewaltig. Sollte Mythic das nicht in den Griff kriegen, dann werden sie nochmal einige Spieler verlieren.

Also nochmal in kurz:
Shut down des Spiels brauchst du nicht zu befürchten, allerdings rechne damit, dass das Spiel an einigen Punkten erhebliche Defizite aufzeigt bzw. es Bugs gibt, die für die Spielmechanik sehr gravierend sind.


----------



## Zauma (24. März 2009)

Alle Server werden sie nicht schließen. Allerdings wird sich das Spiel auf einige wenige Server konzentrieren. Von 4 RP-Servern ist z.B. bald keiner mehr übrig. Ich habe das ganze auf Huss erlebt, wo es jetzt Spieler gibt, die bisher zweimal den Server gewechselt haben und wo nun ein neuer Wechsel ansteht. Die Transfers konnten aber den Abgang nicht auffangen, so daß Huss nie über Mittel/Mittel hinauskam.
Auf vollen Servern wird das aber nicht so dramatisch sein, wenn der Spielerschwund nicht anhält.

Die Zukunft wird zeigen, ob und wann der sicher vorhandene Abwärtstrend bei WAR stoppt und sich das Spiel stabilisiert. Es gab eben erst diesen Riesenhype, dem allerdings das Spiel nicht gerecht werden konnte. Deswegen habe viele nach dem Freimonat aufgehört. Dann gab es die, die WAR mehr Zeit gegeben haben, zu denen ich auch gehörte. Die haben nach 3 Monaten aufgehört, waren also in den letzten Quartalszahlen mit den 300.000 Abos noch nicht mit drin.

Die nächsten Zahlen werden eher Aufschluß geben, ob es sich stabilisiert, wieder zulegt oder weiter nach unten geht.


----------



## Nachtglanz (24. März 2009)

Ich befürchte das Aion auch nen großer Tiefschlag für Warhammer wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich persönlich muss ehrlich sagen das ich mir Warhammer eigentlich nur als Überbrückung zu Aion geholt hab. (Ich weiß nicht ob es mehreren so geht?)
Ich wusste allerdings nicht das es mir so gut gefällt, obs meine Sehnsucht auf Aion toppen kann wird sich dann zeigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talibahn (24. März 2009)

Mich kotzt es ehrlich gesagt einfach nur noch an wenn dauernt der war untergang propagiert wird. Das game wird stetig verbessert, bzw wird zumindest dran gearbeitet und die community ist auch sehr aktiv...so what?

Auf das hohle gelaber würde ich nix geben. Wahrscheinlich sind das die ganzen opfer die sich mit wow als überkingz sehen und es gewohnt sind, dass über kein anderes mmo gesprochen wird als wow. Da haben einfach ein paar leute angst ihre alleinherrschaft zu verlieren...

edit: auch wenn zZ nicht alles rosig aussieht, geb ich zu, aber dauernt rumflennen und den Teufel an die Wand malen bringt nix, Leute wacht auf... Foren wie  buffed sind viel zu wichtig....hier sind so dermasen viele potentielle abbonenten unterwegs, da kann man nicht dauernt alles schlecht reden. Wenn ihr wollt das war ein erfolg wird, müsst ihr positiv über das game reden;Werbung machen!!!


----------



## Seishiro (24. März 2009)

Herr der Ringe hat noch weniger Server als WAR (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) und es läuft trotzdem ganz gut... ein Spiel muss nicht WoW sein, um "Erfolg" zu haben, und das mit den Servern wurde ja schon erklärt.
Und solang es noch paar volle deutsche Server gibt, auf denen die Post abgeht, seh ich persönlich auch keinen Grund, das Spiel zu quitten. Und spätestens mit Ulduar werden wieder mehr Leute WAR spielen


----------



## Pymonte (24. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Momentan kann man nicht sagen, wohin der Trend bei WAR zeigt.
> Bei der letzten Meldung waren es wie schon gesagt 300.000 Abonnenten, was durchaus reicht, um das Spiel weiter zu entwickeln und die Server am laufen zu halten.
> Erst wenn die nächsten Zahlen erscheinen kann man sagen, ob WAR noch die Kurve gekriegt hat.
> 
> ...



Das stimmt soweit, AoE ist echt nervig gewurden. Aber das ist typisch Mythic. Da wird die eigentlich recht ordentliche Balance gekippt um dann zu bemerken, dass alles ein Scherbenhaufen ist. Nun friemeln sie sich wieder frei, allerdings ist das eben wertvolle Zeit die verloren geht, Zeit wo man was besseres machen könnte. Kurz und gut, WAR ist nicht schlecht, nein eigentlich ist es sogar ein sehr tolles Spiel, aber seit dem letzten Patch kränkt es. Mal sehen was P1.3 nächsen Monat bringt, vermutlich ränkt sich wieder alles ein. Wenn nicht wärs echt schade drum


----------



## Ronma (24. März 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Heyho zusammen,
> 
> bin seit dem letzten WE auch heftig am Warhammer daddeln und hab rießigen Spaß dabei.
> 
> ...



Also vorneweg eins... wenn überhaupt irgendwem bei WAR die Luft aus geht, dann jawohl den Kettenrauchern! "afk rauchen"...5 Minuten re ingame... "afk rauchen" ^^ LEUTE SOWAT NERVT!!! *grummel*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So jetzt zu deiner Frage *beruhig*

Sieht so aus, als ob der Gamestop Futzi einfach nur mal was blödes daher plappern wollte. Die haben halt nur viele überflüssige Server wieder entfernt, dafür sind die vorhandenen deutschen Server bis auf Huss wohl gut besucht. Außerdem hat er's selber laut eigener Aussage gar net gespielt, er hat's nur gehört. Lothar Matthäus hat in seinem Leben auch immer viel gehört!^^ Vielleicht hat ihm irgendso ein Kumpel, der für Frogster arbeitet, versucht den Mist einzureden um ihm Runes of Müllgic und den Itemshop aufzuschwatzen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Als ob's halt nich reichen würde mit lauter Werbung auf Buffed.de die Leute damit visuell zu penetrieren...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Als Fazit gilt es 3 Regeln zu beachten!

1.) Mund halten!^^
2.) WAR zocken!^^
3.) Heavy Metal Mukke laut aufdrehen!^^

Ok an Regel 1.) und 3.) halte ich mich jetzt nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , dafür aber an Regel 2.)!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (24. März 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch Spitze an.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



schon alleine weil die Zerstörung nix bringt, wundert mich eh, dass die Ordnung nicht jeden Tag in der Unvermeindlichen hockt.

Viel Spass in den Szenarios, wo die Ordnung 9 von 10 gewinnt.


----------



## Thront (24. März 2009)

WAR läuft erste sahne.

da kann wirklich niemand was anderes sagen.


----------



## Stancer (24. März 2009)

Seishiro schrieb:


> Herr der Ringe hat noch weniger Server als WAR (korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege) und es läuft trotzdem ganz gut... ein Spiel muss nicht WoW sein, um "Erfolg" zu haben, und das mit den Servern wurde ja schon erklärt.
> Und solang es noch paar volle deutsche Server gibt, auf denen die Post abgeht, seh ich persönlich auch keinen Grund, das Spiel zu quitten. Und spätestens mit Ulduar werden wieder mehr Leute WAR spielen



Eben und Lotro gefällt mir persönlich sogar deutlich besser als WoW. Vor kurzem erschien ja auch nen Addon für Lotro.

Oder guckt mal die Geschichte von Daoc an. Das Spiel hatte zu seiner TOP-Zeit 250.000 abos. Im Schnitt aber immer so 100-150.000 und trotzdem hat es für 4 kostenpflichtige und meiner Meinung nach wirklich sehr gute Addons gereicht. Jedes Daoc Addon, bis auf Darkness Rising, war umfangreicher als Burning Crusade oder Lichking.


----------



## myadictivo (24. März 2009)

gamestop in darmstadt..oh mein gott..lass mich raten, du hast auch noch vollpreis bezahlt ?..das ist der letzte saftladen. ich geh da nur rein um zu sehn, dass sie gebrauchte konsolenspiele teurer verkaufen als der momentane neupreis für die teile..


----------



## Snorry (24. März 2009)

ich spiele seit 2 woche war und dimpel aufgrund von klassen-suche immer noch im t1 und t2 bereich rum,aber da ist es alles andere als langweilig und leer,da geht richtig die post ab

wenn ich da mal an den marktführer denke und wie es da aussieht......


----------



## Shintuargar (24. März 2009)

Snorry schrieb:


> ich spiele seit 2 woche war und dimpel aufgrund von klassen-suche immer noch im t1 und t2 bereich rum,aber da ist es alles andere als langweilig und leer,da geht richtig die post ab
> 
> wenn ich da mal an den marktführer denke und wie es da aussieht......



Was mitunter auch daran liegt, dass durch die zwei neuen Klassen eine Welle von Twinks plus Trials und Neueinsteiger entstanden ist. Als ich vor dem Release der Klassen mal wieder einen Monat reingeschnuppert hatte, war nicht so viel los im T1.

Taktisch gesehen war die Trial plus die zwei Klassen das geschickteste, was Mythic machen konnte. Nun müssen die anderen Hausaufgaben gemacht werden, um nicht wieder soviele Spieler wie nach dem Release zu verlieren.


----------



## Makalvian (24. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Momentan kann man nicht sagen, wohin der Trend bei WAR zeigt.
> Bei der letzten Meldung waren es wie schon gesagt 300.000 Abonnenten, was durchaus reicht, um das Spiel weiter zu entwickeln und die Server am laufen zu halten.
> Erst wenn die nächsten Zahlen erscheinen kann man sagen, ob WAR noch die Kurve gekriegt hat.
> 
> ...



*hust* igno tut manchmal echt gut *hust* 

*räusper* ups mal wieder mit vollem hirn geschrieben egal lief der maka an der decke und freut sich ne schaukel


----------



## Lari (24. März 2009)

Makalvian schrieb:


> *hust* igno tut manchmal echt gut *hust*


Ja gut, dann eben aus dem offiziellen Forum:
http://forums.war-europe.com/warhammeronli...p;thread.id=644
Und überhaupt lohnt sich ein Blick auf das Allgemeine Forum. Man erfährt von aktiven Spielern, was gerade diskussionswürdig ist.
Man findet dort interessanterweise wesentlich weniger Gegenwehr gegen Kritik.

Und damit es hier nicht wieder abdriftet verschwind ich hier wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (24. März 2009)

myadictivo schrieb:


> gamestop in darmstadt..oh mein gott..lass mich raten, du hast auch noch vollpreis bezahlt ?..das ist der letzte saftladen. ich geh da nur rein um zu sehn, dass sie gebrauchte konsolenspiele teurer verkaufen als der momentane neupreis für die teile..



Ich hab 20Euro für die Packung bezahlt. Es klebte sogar noch das 50Euro Etikett drauf. In allen anderen Läden Darmstadt und Aschaffenburg hab ich die Packung für 25-35Euro gesehen. Glaub ich hab da nen ziemliches Schnäppchen gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. März 2009)

Snorry schrieb:


> ich spiele seit 2 woche war und dimpel aufgrund von klassen-suche immer noch im t1 und t2 bereich rum,aber da ist es alles andere als langweilig und leer,da geht richtig die post ab
> 
> wenn ich da mal an den marktführer denke und wie es da aussieht......



Haha, ich hab mich eingelogt...Server angeschaut, einen Ausgewählt.

Dunkelelfen gewählt>Hexenkriegerin und die Sache war gegessen^^. Bim imo erst lvl 19 aber denke nichtmal daran was anderes zu spielen.


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Haha, ich hab mich eingelogt...Server angeschaut, einen Ausgewählt.
> 
> Dunkelelfen gewählt>Hexenkriegerin und die Sache war gegessen^^. Bim imo erst lvl 19 aber denke nichtmal daran was anderes zu spielen.


welcher server eigentlich nor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Norjena (24. März 2009)

Huss, frage mich nur ob die Wahl gut war...Cummunitiy scheint nett zu sein, doch leider eher selten zu finden^^.


----------



## sTereoType (24. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Huss, frage mich nur ob die Wahl gut war...Cummunitiy scheint nett zu sein, doch leider eher selten zu finden^^.


na dann schau dir auf jedenfall mal >>diesen<< thread an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hätte übrigens nicht gedacht das du rp mäßig veranlagt bist^^


----------



## Norjena (24. März 2009)

Spiele schon lange auf Rp Server, mache zwar wenig Rp, falle jedoch nie negativ auf, benutzte sozusagen das Rp Logo als "Spammerfilter". Bei Wow funktioniert es, habe da einen der Raid aktivsten deutschen Server noch zustätzlich, bei War ist aber wenig los...

Habe mir grade mal nen Cha auf Drakenwald gemacht...startgebiet gut besucht, viel Gruppe, T1 RvR Gebiet gerammelt voll....Unvermeidliche Stadt>sehr viel los, auf Huss...in 2 Stunden unvermeidliche Stadt ganze 5 Leute gesehn, Startgebiete und RvR leer....

Den Thread hab ich schon gesehen, bestätigt aber indirekt meine Aussage oben, Community ist wirklich Ok, nur etwas zu klein für die große Warhammer Welt^^.


----------



## Brummbör (24. März 2009)

herzlich willkommen auf drakenwald. hoffe du spielst destro, wir können noch reichlich hilfe brauchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (24. März 2009)

Brummbör schrieb:


> herzlich willkommen auf drakenwald. hoffe du spielst destro, wir können noch reichlich hilfe brauchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja natürlich Destro, ich spiel keine Ordnung schon aus Prinzip, alles wo ich wüte sieht extrem nach Chaos aus...Wohung>Arbeitspaltz>Auto...einfach alles^^.

Einziges Problem, kann mich schwer von meiner WE trennen, und nochmal eine lvln ist doof...spiele Übergansweiße nen Chaosbarbaren zum überlegen.


----------



## Areson (24. März 2009)

Brauchst dir keine Sorgen um WAR zu machen. Das ist ganz normal für ein MMORPG. Die haben nur die Server zusammen gelegt weil 75% der Spieler, die sich WAR gekauft haben nun nicht mehr spielen. In einigen Foren hält sich das Gerücht, dass die 75% abgesprungen sind weil WAR einfach nicht gut ist, aber wie man hier, im buffed Forum erfährt, sind diese 75% alles nur dumme WoW FanBoys und RoXXor Kid´s die wieder zu WoW zurück sind, weil sie ja eh nicht zur WAR Comm passen. Es sollen auch einige WAR Spieler zu RoM gewechselt sein, aber das liegt auch nur daran, dass es sich bei diesen Spielern um dumme, ehemalige WoW spieler handelt, welche in WAR eh nicht erwünscht sind. 
Jedenfalls haben die Entwickler schon sau viel Arbeit in das Spiel gesteckt und es sind schon einige KOSTENLOSE Patches mit 4 NEUEN Charakteren gekommen. Man sieht also, wie großzügig die Entwickler mit den Spielern umgehen (man sollte nur vergessen, dass diese Patches eigentlich schon im Originalspiel drin waren, aber kurz vor realease rausgenommen wurden weil sie das Spiel unbedingt rausbringen mussten obwohl 75% des Spiels noch garnicht fertig waren. Aber egal, dafür werden diese Sachen jetzt mit Pauken und Trompeten als großzügige kostenlose Patches nachgereicht.)

Also, WAR läuft 1A und mit jedem Patch kommen 100 tausende neue Spieler dazu. Also kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (24. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Brauchst dir keine Sorgen um WAR zu machen. Das ist ganz normal für ein MMORPG. Die haben nur die Server zusammen gelegt weil 75% der Spieler, die sich WAR gekauft haben nun nicht mehr spielen. In einigen Foren hält sich das Gerücht, dass die 75% abgesprungen sind weil WAR einfach nicht gut ist, aber wie man hier, im buffed Forum erfährt, sind diese 75% alles nur dumme WoW FanBoys und RoXXor Kid´s die wieder zu WoW zurück sind, weil sie ja eh nicht zur WAR Comm passen. Es sollen auch einige WAR Spieler zu RoM gewechselt sein, aber das liegt auch nur daran, dass es sich bei diesen Spielern um dumme, ehemalige WoW spieler handelt, welche in WAR eh nicht erwünscht sind.
> Jedenfalls haben die Entwickler schon sau viel Arbeit in das Spiel gesteckt und es sind schon einige KOSTENLOSE Patches mit 4 NEUEN Charakteren gekommen. Man sieht also, wie großzügig die Entwickler mit den Spielern umgehen (man sollte nur vergessen, dass diese Patches eigentlich schon im Originalspiel drin waren, aber kurz vor realease rausgenommen wurden weil sie das Spiel unbedingt rausbringen mussten obwohl 75% des Spiels noch garnicht fertig waren. Aber egal, dafür werden diese Sachen jetzt mit Pauken und Trompeten als großzügige kostenlose Patches nachgereicht.)
> 
> Also, WAR läuft 1A und mit jedem Patch kommen 100 tausende neue Spieler dazu. Also kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen.
> ...



Ja es ist traurig, wenn man nicht das Geld dazu hat, ein kosten pflichtiges mmorg spielen zu können,...naja bleib stark! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (25. März 2009)

Ich denke sehr viele der ersten WAR Spieler waren folgende Sorte Leute...

Es gibt Dinge ihn ihren MMOs die ihnen nicht passen..zb Wow PvP Blance oder sonstwas, egal.

Die meisten dachten, Warhammer kann alles und auch alles besser. Sie dachten ein komplett neues Spiel ist in allen Bereichen Giganten mit über 4Jahren Laufzeit überlegen.
Das diese Einstellung logischerweiße nicht zutreffen KANN, war für diese Leute nicht verstänlich, darum ahben viele wieder aufgehört.

Das Spiel hat Potenzial, ich blicke nun immerhin auf 7Jahre MMORPGs zurrück..Lineage2, Gw, Wow, Hellgate London (ok nicht wirklich MMO eher SOP (Singel Onelineplayer^^) und noch ein paar mehr...sowie paar freie Testzeiten.
Und Warhammer setzte ich fast auf eine Stufe mit Guild Wars, nach meiner Einschätzung, Gw ist aber durch längere Entwicklung im Vorteil was Balance und Vielfalt angeht, sowie besserer PvE Content...aber dafür fehlen hier schon die PvP Möglichkeiten>kein Spiel ist perfekt.

WoW bietet imo einfach zuviel und hat auch kaum Konkurenz, die meisten MMOs sind eher spezialisisert....einfach abwarten, wenn die nächsten Patchrs etwas Balance, vl noch etwas mehr PvE Content und neue Haupstädte mitbringen sowie ein paar Bugs beseitigen könnte sich durchaus ein weiteres MMO mit über einer Million Spielern entwickeln. Mit abhängen wird es auch (leider) von der Arbeit welche Blizzard an Wow leistet.


----------



## Lari (25. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Jedenfalls haben die Entwickler schon sau viel Arbeit in das Spiel gesteckt und es sind schon einige KOSTENLOSE Patches mit 4 NEUEN Charakteren gekommen.


Also entweder ist dein Post ironisch, oder traurig.
Auf diesen Bash von Spielern anderer Spiele geh ich nicht ein, aber kurz zu den ach so großzügigen Entwicklern.
Diese 4 "neuen" Klassen wurden endlich nachgereicht, da sie kurz vor Release weg gestrichen wurden. Diese nicht kostenlos zu bringen wäre eine Frechheit gewesen.


----------



## pbODW (25. März 2009)

Warum die Server zusammengelegt wurden, dürtfte mittlerweile klar geworden sein, dass hat recht wenig mit dem Untergang des Spieles zu tun.

Was allerdings momentan meiner Meinung nach wirklich fehlt ist ein gescheiter Endcontent. Ab Level 40 ist die Auswahl an Aktivitäten nicht mehr wirklich groß. Drei teilweise verbuggte Inis mit miserablen Dropchancen, Zergwalze im RVR oder Festungs/Hauptstadt Raid/Verteidigung, die auch verbuggt sind oder bezüglich der Festungen wegen Überfüllung geschlossen.

Der Weg zu Level 40 macht ne menge Spass, gar keine Frage aber danach wirds imo etwas mau. Viele 40er inklusvive meiner Wenigkeit twinken vor sich hin oder stehen einfach rum und warten auf Szenarios zum Rufpunkte farmen oder lungern in der Hauptstadt rum, um sich ne Ini-Gruppe zu suchen.

Die Stadtinstanzen meide ich mittlerweile und gehe da nur noch rein, wenn z.B. in der Gilde Hilfe gesucht wird. Gestern abend wars mal wieder soweit. Rein in die Instanz, Held umgehauen, der fällt durch die Wand und ist nicht lootbar. Kann man vergessen.

Das Leveln durch die T-Gebiete macht richtig Spass, der Rest naja, da haben die Entwickler noch ne Menge Arbeit vor sich.

Aber es stehen ja ne Menge Klassen zur Auswahl und drei unterschiedliche Gebiete der verschiedenen Völker, von daher wird War nicht die Luft ausgehen und Änderungen und Ergänzungen wurden ja bereits angekündigt.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die meisten dachten, Warhammer kann alles und auch alles besser. Sie dachten ein komplett neues Spiel ist in allen Bereichen Giganten mit über 4Jahren Laufzeit überlegen.
> Das diese Einstellung logischerweiße nicht zutreffen KANN, war für diese Leute nicht verstänlich, darum ahben viele wieder aufgehört.



Davor hatte ich schon weit vor Release gewarnt, als die meisten Flame- und Heulposts in den WoW-Foren immer mit "War is coming" signiert wurden. Die Closed Beta hatte mich dann bestärkt, dass es ein gutes Spiel werden kann, aber es viele Dinge gibt die die teilweise überzogenen Erwartungen nicht erfüllen können. Hier wurde ich teilweise zerissen dafür und als typischer WoW-Fanboy abgestempelt. Übrigens besonders von Leuten, die WAR heute sehr, sehr kritisch gegenüberstehen.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die meisten dachten, Warhammer kann alles und auch alles besser. Sie dachten ein komplett neues Spiel ist in allen Bereichen Giganten mit über 4Jahren Laufzeit überlegen.
> Das diese Einstellung logischerweiße nicht zutreffen KANN, war für diese Leute nicht verstänlich, darum ahben viele wieder aufgehört.



Ich glaub so blauäugig waren vor allem Leute, die den Branchenführer als erstes MMORPG kennen gelernt hatten und nun der Meinung waren, es gäbe endlich ein zweites (sic) MMORPG auf dem Markt, das eben komplett anders und viel besser ist, aber immer noch die Rund-um-die-Uhr-RL-Ersatz-Angebote von WoW bietet (weil das viele ja offenbar primär mit MMORPGs verbunden haben).

Wenn man mit einem geschüttelt Maß an Realismus an die Sache herangeht, kann man mit dem Entwicklungsstand von WAR derzeit wohl zufrieden sein. Wohlgemerkt mit dem Entwicklungsstand, nicht mit dem Balancing.


----------



## Lilisinaeys (25. März 2009)

Server zusammenlegen heißt ja nicht gleich das es WAR nicht gut geht. Blizz würd auch einigen einen gefallen tun mal die Geisterserver zusammenzulegen anstatt immer neue Server zu eröffnen. 
So ist wenigstens ordentlich was los auf den Servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spiel selbst erst seit 2 Wochen und es macht so riesen Spaß! 

Wünsch dir noch viel Spaß und vielleicht laufen wir uns mal über den Weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (25. März 2009)

Lilisinaeys schrieb:


> Spiel selbst erst seit 2 Wochen und es macht so riesen Spaß!



Das sollte sich eigentlich jeder ausdrucken und als Poster an die Wand kleben. Der persönliche Spielspass sollte stets im Vordergrund stehen, alles andere ist für Spieler irrelevant. Ob eine Firma mit ihrem Spiel Gewinn oder Verlust macht ist für Spieler erst dann von Interesse wenn die Server endgültig die Tore schließen. Solang die Server laufen und das Spiel weiterentwickelt und supported wird ist alles im grünen Bereich. Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spass beim Spielen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (25. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Das sollte sich eigentlich jeder ausdrucken und als Poster an die Wand kleben. Der persönliche Spielspass sollte stets im Vordergrund stehen, alles andere ist für Spieler irrelevant. Ob eine Firma mit ihrem Spiel Gewinn oder Verlust macht ist für Spieler erst dann von Interesse wenn die Server endgültig die Tore schließen. Solang die Server laufen und das Spiel weiterentwickelt und supported wird ist alles im grünen Bereich. Ich wünsch euch allen viel Spass beim Spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/signed

Genau deswegen gibt es viele spiele noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spiele die etlich gar nicht mehr kennen oder von gehört haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




So lange es Leute gibt denen es spaß macht ist doch alles im grünen bereich ^^


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Um die Frage des TE zu beantworten:
Wenn man sich aktuelle, verzweifelte Werbeaktionen ansieht, dann ja, scheint nach Ansicht der Entwickler dem Spiel langsam die Luft auszugehen.
Denn sowas kostet Geld, und das schmeißt man als Betrieb nicht raus, wenn man sich nicht auch Erfolg davon verspricht. Und auf solche Art WoW Spieler ködern zu wollen, nunja, lässt auf einiges an Verzweiflung schließen.
Oder da hat jemand ne Marketingposition inne, der in seiner Ausbildung zuviel gezockt hat, WoW oder so,... ^^


----------



## Mikehoof (25. März 2009)

Also ist jeder Hersteller der sein Produkt bewirbt verzweifelt? Vielleicht schwimmen sie auch in Geld und machen sich einen Spaß daraus ein paar WoW Fanboys zu ärgern.... hat ja geklappt hihi


----------



## Stancer (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Um die Frage des TE zu beantworten:
> Wenn man sich aktuelle, verzweifelte Werbeaktionen ansieht, dann ja, scheint nach Ansicht der Entwickler dem Spiel langsam die Luft auszugehen.
> Denn sowas kostet Geld, und das schmeißt man als Betrieb nicht raus, wenn man sich nicht auch Erfolg davon verspricht. Und auf solche Art WoW Spieler ködern zu wollen, nunja, lässt auf einiges an Verzweiflung schließen.
> Oder da hat jemand ne Marketingposition inne, der in seiner Ausbildung zuviel gezockt hat, WoW oder so,... ^^



Dann war die WoW-Fernsehwerbung also auch eine verzweiflungstat von seiten blizzards ja ? Denn wenn die nicht so verzweifelt wären, würden die ja nicht so viel Geld für Fernsehwerbung rauswerfen....

Erbärmlicher Trollversuch....geh wieder Epicx farmen

Finde es aber immer wieder Amüsant in welcher paradoxen Welt so ein Fanboy lebt. Wie mag die wohl aussehen ??

Aber man sieht es funktioniert. WAR bleibt so in aller Munde und das ist auch den Trollen zu verdanken. Und der ein oder andere normale WoW Spieler wird sicher mit dem Gedanken spielen WAR zumindest mal auszuprobieren. (normale Spieler, keine Fanboys)


----------



## Lari (25. März 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Also ist jeder Hersteller der sein Produkt bewirbt verzweifelt?


Les seinen Post und die davor richtig.
Ob es aus Verzweiflung geschehen ist denke ich mal nicht. Man ködert eben beim Branchenprimus mit der jetzt verfügbaren Trial.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Um die Frage des TE zu beantworten:
> Wenn man sich aktuelle, verzweifelte Werbeaktionen ansieht, dann ja, scheint nach Ansicht der Entwickler dem Spiel langsam die Luft auszugehen.
> Denn sowas kostet Geld, und das schmeißt man als Betrieb nicht raus, wenn man sich nicht auch Erfolg davon verspricht. Und auf solche Art WoW Spieler ködern zu wollen, nunja, lässt auf einiges an Verzweiflung schließen.
> Oder da hat jemand ne Marketingposition inne, der in seiner Ausbildung zuviel gezockt hat, WoW oder so,... ^^



Irgendwie muss mir die Verzweiflung in der Werbung komplett entgangen sein.

Wo genau sollen sie sonst werben? Im Playboy? In der Emma? In Bussi Bär?


----------



## Senubirath (25. März 2009)

Hmmm..... also alles was werbung für sich und seine Produkte macht geht langsam die Luft aus oO

Okay.... dann ist es ja klar das wir wirtschaftlich bestimmt dann bald hinter 3'te welt wirtschaftssysteme liegen werden... Wenn ich sehe das Mc Donalds, Media MArkt etc werbung machen und so dann kann das bestimmt jeder sehen.

Scherz beiseite...

Ein UNternehmen das Werbung für seine Produkte macht ist net verzweifelt... sie betreiben halb marketing... tut Blizz ja auch un keiner sagt die seien verzweifelt.... obwohl ich schon sagen muss das en TV Clip mit Ozzy Osborne doch schon dran zwifeln lassen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Dann war die WoW-Fernsehwerbung also auch eine verzweiflungstat von seiten blizzards ja ? Denn wenn die nicht so verzweifelt wären, würden die ja nicht so viel Geld für Fernsehwerbung rauswerfen....



Ja! Nicht unbedingt aus völliger Verzweiflung, aber sicher aus dem Grund heraus die Abozahlen zu halten/steigern. Die sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt mindestens stagniert. TV-Spots sind dann eine weitere Möglichkeit, Neukunden zu bekommen, die vorher noch nichts von dem Spiel wussten oder nur von gehört haben.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Nene Leute, ich sagte schon wer SOLCHE Werbung macht muss verzweifelt sein, denn WAR Werbung auf WoW Seiten zu schalten kostet nunmal sicher ne Ecke mehr als auf irgendeiner neutralen Seite.
Aber natürlich ist das voll toll, genau wie das Spiel. 
Und wenn mit Huss der letzte RP Realm down ist, dann sind auch die seltsamen Rollenspieler weg, alles läuft nach Plan... ^^


----------



## Stancer (25. März 2009)

Also dann fasse ich zusammen :

Wenn Blizzard Werbung macht : Um Neukunden zu gewinnen und die Abozahlen zu halten

Wenn ein anderes MMO Werbung macht : pure Verzweiflung


Aja..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS : Ich hab auch schon im WAR-Welten forum Werbung für RoM oder WoW gesehen von daher... wayne ?


----------



## Lari (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Nene Leute, ich sagte schon wer SOLCHE Werbung macht muss verzweifelt sein, denn WAR Werbung auf WoW Seiten zu schalten kostet nunmal sicher ne Ecke mehr als auf irgendeiner neutralen Seite.


1. Ja, dies ist der springende Punkt: auf WoW-Seiten WAR-Werbung schalten.
2. Muss trotzdem nichts mit Verzweiflung zu tun haben. Kann auch nur verdammt geschickt geplant gewesen sein.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also dann fasse ich zusammen :
> 
> Wenn Blizzard Werbung macht : Um Neukunden zu gewinnen und die Abozahlen zu halten
> 
> ...



Mann Stancer, jetzt mach mal die Augen auf und nutz das Kühlungssystem zwischen den Ohren zum denken:
Es ging darum wer solche Art von Werbung, also offensiv Spieler fangende Werbung, schaltet.
Kann sein dass Blizz das mal gemacht hat, ich weiß davon allerdings nichts, fänd ich dann genauso dämlich.
Auf mich wirkt sowas jedenfalls arm und eben auch verzweifelt, denn ich wüßte als Hersteller eines Spieles doch die Ressourcen besser einzuteilen als für solche Notfallwerbung.
Und auch wenn du noch so oft betonst, welche ART von WoW Spielern du dir wünschst, so würden trotzdem, sollte diese Werbung eine Wirkung haben was ich nicht glaube, ALLE Arten kommen.
Ihr fret euch also über etwas, das ihr eigentlich garnicht wollt.
Fähnchen im Wind halt.


----------



## heretik (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Nene Leute, ich sagte schon wer SOLCHE Werbung macht muss verzweifelt sein, denn WAR Werbung auf WoW Seiten zu schalten kostet nunmal sicher ne Ecke mehr als auf irgendeiner neutralen Seite.



Wieso das denn?

Lass mich raten, Wirtschaft kommt in der Schule erst nächstes Jahr dran?

Und ich würde dann immer noch gern von dir wissen wo man sonst Werbung schalten sollte wenn nicht auf Websites, die von MMORPG-Spielern besucht werden. Perfektes Zielpublikum.


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also dann fasse ich zusammen :
> 
> Wenn Blizzard Werbung macht : Um Neukunden zu gewinnen und die Abozahlen zu halten
> 
> Wenn ein anderes MMO Werbung macht : pure Verzweiflung



Du vermischt schon wieder. Ich hab nie behauptet, dass die WAR-Werbung eine Verzweiflungstat ist. Wieso schmeisst du meine Aussage mit der von Mithriwan zusammen?

Sieht es besser aus? Lässt sich das besser als allgemeingültge Meinung der WoW-Community verkaufen, auf der man rumhacken kann?


----------



## Lari (25. März 2009)

WAR-Welten schaltet Werbung von Onlinewelten, bei Buffed sieht es genauso aus.
Hinter den WoW-Seiten steckt meines Wissens nach keiner, der ihnen die Werbung vorschreibt, bzw. von denen sie sie beziehen.

Manche wollen es irgendwie einfach nicht verstehen, dass WAR gezielt versucht, Spieler von WoW wegzulocken.


----------



## DeeeRoy (25. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Auf mich wirkt sowas jedenfalls arm und eben auch verzweifelt, denn ich wüßte als Hersteller eines Spieles doch die Ressourcen besser einzuteilen als für solche Notfallwerbung.



Kann es sein, daß du von Wirtschaft null Ahnung hast? 

Diese Aktion hat null mit Notfall zu tun und ist meiner Ansicht nach ziemlich schlau und geschickt angesetzt. Mein Gott, Sie haben Ihr Ziel doch schon erreicht, man redet davon...

Das man aus jedem Scheiss immer was negatives sich raussaugen muß.... echt krank...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mithriwan (25. März 2009)

"Hinter den WoW-Seiten steckt meines Wissens nach keiner, der ihnen die Werbung vorschreibt, bzw. von denen sie sie beziehen."

Das wär halt das was ich zu wissen mal interessant fände.
Denn wenn die da ganz frei und eigenverantwortlich drin sein können, welche Werbung sie schalten, dann würden sie logischerweise bei WAR Werbung auf ner WoW Seite mehr verlangen, denn sie bringen sich in ne gewisse unbequeme Situation mit Fanboys, und wenn Mythic da so ne Werbung unbedingt sehen will, werden sie wohl auch entsprechend zahlen.


----------



## Mikehoof (25. März 2009)

> Manche wollen es irgendwie einfach nicht verstehen, dass WAR gezielt versucht, Spieler von WoW wegzulocken.



Ja wieso auch nicht? Toyota versucht auch Marktanteile von GM zu bekommen usw. Der Punkt ist doch das dies nicht aus Verzweiflung geschehen muß sondern nur ein ein Plan der Marketingabteilung ist. Das die Werbung auf diesen Fanseiten teuer ist bezweifle ich einfach mal aber damit habe ich natürlich keine Erfahrung .


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Für meine damalige Fusballfanseite hatte ich mich mal mit dem Thema Bannerwerbung auseinandergesetzt. In der Regel konnte man sich nur das Themengebiet aussuchen, welche Werbung geschaltet wird. Ich selbst hätte also keinen direkten Einfluss drauf gehabt, WAS da nun gezeigt wird (außer dass es zum Themengebiet passen musste). Wie das heutzutage aussieht und ob da Seiten mit großen Zugriffszahlen anders behandelt werden oder ob sie sich die Werbung aussuchen dürfen, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## Lari (25. März 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ja wieso auch nicht? Toyota versucht auch Marktanteile von GM zu bekommen usw. Der Punkt ist doch das dies nicht aus Verzweiflung geschehen muß sondern nur ein ein Plan der Marketingabteilung ist. Das die Werbung auf diesen Fanseiten teuer ist bezweifle ich einfach mal aber damit habe ich natürlich keine Erfahrung .


Das sage ich ja auch, manche behaupten aber, das es ganz einfache, stinknormale Werbung sei, die zufällig dort gelandet ist.
Mythic/GOA hat bestimmt mehr für die Werbung auf diesen Seiten gezahlt, als Werbung auf anderen Seiten gekostet hätte. Die Seiten bescheißen sich ja regelrecht selber. Jeder WoW-Spieler, der nach der Trial, die er auf entsprechenden Seiten gesehen hat, von WoW zu WAR wechselt, ist auch ein Spieler weniger auf deren eigenen Seite.

Die Logik dahinter will mancher nur nicht verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich wiederhole es nochmal, bevor mir hier jemand einen Strick draus drehen will: Ich finde die Aktion sehr genial und gut durchdacht.


----------



## Pymonte (25. März 2009)

Wobei man selten Werbung macht, wenn man kein Geld mehr hat. Ich gebe Lari da schon recht. Zufälliges Placement steht außer Frage, sonst wären mehrere auch nicht WoW Seiten (HdRO usw) auch mit Werbung zugekleistert wurden. Das wird schon gezielt gesetzt und sogar abgesprochen sein. Viel geld wird bei der MMO - Internet - Forum - Werbefläche dennoch nivht bei rum kommen, vielleicht etwas mehr als ein normales Banner auf der Seite kosten würde (wenn man es direkt mit den Vertreibern regelt), aber noch lange nicht viel. Das steckt Mythic dann doch noch locker weg (Werbeflächen kosten zwischen 20 und 300€ im Durchschnitt/Monat, denk mal, das es bei Fansites nicht so der gewaltige Betrag sein wird.

Interessant ist jetzt nur: wie lange bleibt die Werbung geschaltet und was sie wirklich bewirkt.
wenigstens für genug PR hat sie gesorgt, denn alle die WAR schon als tot geglaubt haben, werden sicherlich nochmal nen kleinen Augenöffner bekommen haben.


----------



## Antonio86 (25. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Brauchst dir keine Sorgen um WAR zu machen. Das ist ganz normal für ein MMORPG. Die haben nur die Server zusammen gelegt weil 75% der Spieler, die sich WAR gekauft haben nun nicht mehr spielen. In einigen Foren hält sich das Gerücht, dass die 75% abgesprungen sind weil WAR einfach nicht gut ist, aber wie man hier, im buffed Forum erfährt, sind diese 75% alles nur dumme WoW FanBoys und RoXXor Kid´s die wieder zu WoW zurück sind, weil sie ja eh nicht zur WAR Comm passen. Es sollen auch einige WAR Spieler zu RoM gewechselt sein, aber das liegt auch nur daran, dass es sich bei diesen Spielern um dumme, ehemalige WoW spieler handelt, welche in WAR eh nicht erwünscht sind.
> Jedenfalls haben die Entwickler schon sau viel Arbeit in das Spiel gesteckt und es sind schon einige KOSTENLOSE Patches mit 4 NEUEN Charakteren gekommen. Man sieht also, wie großzügig die Entwickler mit den Spielern umgehen (man sollte nur vergessen, dass diese Patches eigentlich schon im Originalspiel drin waren, aber kurz vor realease rausgenommen wurden weil sie das Spiel unbedingt rausbringen mussten obwohl 75% des Spiels noch garnicht fertig waren. Aber egal, dafür werden diese Sachen jetzt mit Pauken und Trompeten als großzügige kostenlose Patches nachgereicht.)
> 
> Also, WAR läuft 1A und mit jedem Patch kommen 100 tausende neue Spieler dazu. Also kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen.
> ...


Also sind alle WoW Spieler dumm oder  wie? Ich selbst Spiel nicht mehr aber wegen Zeitgründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talibahn (25. März 2009)

> Brauchst dir keine Sorgen um WAR zu machen. Das ist ganz normal für ein MMORPG. Die haben nur die Server zusammen gelegt weil 75% der Spieler, die sich WAR gekauft haben nun nicht mehr spielen. In einigen Foren hält sich das Gerücht, dass die 75% abgesprungen sind weil WAR einfach nicht gut ist, aber wie man hier, im buffed Forum erfährt, sind diese 75% alles nur dumme WoW FanBoys und RoXXor Kid´s die wieder zu WoW zurück sind, weil sie ja eh nicht zur WAR Comm passen. Es sollen auch einige WAR Spieler zu RoM gewechselt sein, aber das liegt auch nur daran, dass es sich bei diesen Spielern um dumme, ehemalige WoW spieler handelt, welche in WAR eh nicht erwünscht sind.
> Jedenfalls haben die Entwickler schon sau viel Arbeit in das Spiel gesteckt und es sind schon einige KOSTENLOSE Patches mit 4 NEUEN Charakteren gekommen. Man sieht also, wie großzügig die Entwickler mit den Spielern umgehen (man sollte nur vergessen, dass diese Patches eigentlich schon im Originalspiel drin waren, aber kurz vor realease rausgenommen wurden weil sie das Spiel unbedingt rausbringen mussten obwohl 75% des Spiels noch garnicht fertig waren. Aber egal, dafür werden diese Sachen jetzt mit Pauken und Trompeten als großzügige kostenlose Patches nachgereicht.)
> 
> Also, WAR läuft 1A und mit jedem Patch kommen 100 tausende neue Spieler dazu. Also kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen. jester.gif





Dann erzähl mir mal bitte die Realit#t, wenn du dir es leisten kannst so viel Schwachsinn zu schreiben, alles was ich da rauslesen kann ist:
*
"Ich habs drauf und ihr seit alle scheiße"*


----------



## BIGBoomkin (25. März 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Brauchst dir keine Sorgen um WAR zu machen. Das ist ganz normal für ein MMORPG. Die haben nur die Server zusammen gelegt weil 75% der Spieler, die sich WAR gekauft haben nun nicht mehr spielen. In einigen Foren hält sich das Gerücht, dass die 75% abgesprungen sind weil WAR einfach nicht gut ist, aber wie man hier, im buffed Forum erfährt, sind diese 75% alles nur dumme WoW FanBoys und RoXXor Kid´s die wieder zu WoW zurück sind, weil sie ja eh nicht zur WAR Comm passen. Es sollen auch einige WAR Spieler zu RoM gewechselt sein, aber das liegt auch nur daran, dass es sich bei diesen Spielern um dumme, ehemalige WoW spieler handelt, welche in WAR eh nicht erwünscht sind.
> Jedenfalls haben die Entwickler schon sau viel Arbeit in das Spiel gesteckt und es sind schon einige KOSTENLOSE Patches mit 4 NEUEN Charakteren gekommen. Man sieht also, wie großzügig die Entwickler mit den Spielern umgehen (man sollte nur vergessen, dass diese Patches eigentlich schon im Originalspiel drin waren, aber kurz vor realease rausgenommen wurden weil sie das Spiel unbedingt rausbringen mussten obwohl 75% des Spiels noch garnicht fertig waren. Aber egal, dafür werden diese Sachen jetzt mit Pauken und Trompeten als großzügige kostenlose Patches nachgereicht.)
> 
> Also, WAR läuft 1A und mit jedem Patch kommen 100 tausende neue Spieler dazu. Also kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen.
> ...



Na du bist ja voll der cheker kostenlose addons. Oo
Was ist kaputt, alles was rein gepatcht wurde sollte zum release schon drin sein!!!!
Und dann zahlst du ja anscheinend nicht jeden monat deine gebühr, kostenlos ich lach mich schlapp.
Geh mal lieber wieder zu deiner waldorf schule!!!
Du bist ja ein träumer wie er im buch steht!!!!
Und was soll das wow spieler als dumm zu betiteln 80 prozent deiner geliebten kommunitie spielt es selber!!!
Omg Kind geh lieber in die schule,du verblödest ja völlig!!!!!!


----------



## Makalvian (25. März 2009)

Wie schon so schön gesagt wurde...
 Am Sarkasmus geht die Welt zugrunde .... 
am besten sieht man es hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist aber auf jedenfall witzig mit anzusehen , wahrscheinlich würd auch 3/4 auf eine reine Suggestion anspringen, obwohl das vieleicht etwas schwierig wäre hier im Forum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (25. März 2009)

Ich glaube man kann sich drauf einigen das WAR noch lange nicht am Ende ist. Wäre wohl auch ein Witz nach 6 Monaten, denn sowas haben in den letzten Jahren nur sehr sehr wenige Spiele geschafft. Sogar AoC läuft weiter, auch Vanguard gibt es noch. Nur Tabula Rasa ist das mir einzig bekannte MMORPG was wirklich geflopt ist und das erste Jahr nicht überstanden hat.

WAR wird sicher nun locker 4-5 Jahre mindestens laufen, denn so langsam hat sich die feste Spielerbasis gebildet.

Momentan steigen die Spielerzahlen sogar wieder und wie man in dem anderen Thread in diesem forum sehen kann wandeln sogar viele ihre Testversion in vollwertige Accounts um.

Interessanter finde ich aber eher folgende Frage an die WoW Spieler, die sich in diesem Thread hier tummeln : Woher wollt ihr bitte wissen wie es um WAR steht, ohne es zu spielen? Glaubt ihr nicht, das aktive WAR-Spieler das vielleicht etwas besser beurteilen können?


----------



## Shintuargar (25. März 2009)

Die selbe Frage müsste man aber auch den Leuten stellen, die der Meinung sind WoW aktuell beurteilen zu können und es gar nicht mehr spielen. Das meiste stützt sich auch nur aus hörensagen von Dritten oder bestenfalls aus den Heulthreads in den WoW-Foren. Schlimmstenfalls aus Erfahrungen der eigenen Zeit von vor zwei Jahren.

Ich für meinen Teil hatte im Februar für einen Monat reaktiviert, denke also ich hab noch zeitnah WAR in momentaner Fassung erlebt.

Das momentan ein Spielerzuwachs stattfindet, ist ja unbestritten. Die Frage ist nur, kann Mythic seine Hausaufgaben erledigen und diese Spieler halten. In einem halben Jahr wird man sehen, welchen Spielerstamm WAR wirklich hat.


----------



## Makalvian (25. März 2009)

Wenn ich deine Liste etwas verlängern dürfte würde ich auch Hellgate London hinzuzählen, was ja bald oder schon offline-spiel ist.... 
Aber generell kann man hierzu ja eigentlich nur sagen das , dass eigene Mmo immer das beliebteste sein wird und das ist ja auch gut so... 
Genauso das Wow ein Spiel ist ,dass auf die Masse ausgelegt ist, man versucht es jeden recht zu machen .... Balancing etc z.b das klasse xy gegen klasse xy eine chance haben kann 
War wiederrum spricht keine breite Masse an, da es z.b. allein nicht wirklich nennenswerter PVE teil enthält, noch ein Balancing was alle Klassen fast ebenbürtig macht durch das Stein Schere Papier Prinzip...
So ist es meiner Meinung aber auch gut , es ist eine kleiner Comm wodurch eher eine gewisse nähe ensteht der server-fraktion zusammenhalt ist bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen relativ groß...
Ich denke aber uch das hier natürlich relativ viele Spieler von anderen Mmos reinschauen, da man ja direkt nebenan hockt und natürlich eine Schadefreude in einem hoch kommt wenn man ließt Mmo - XX geht die Luft aus ....


----------



## mezo (25. März 2009)

was ich immer toll findet, dass ihr immer über die wow spieler heult, aber sie als erstes nennt, wenn es um negative kriktik über war geht, auch wenn sie nichts damit zu tun haben. finde sowas wirklich arm...

wenn man selbst nicht anders ist, sollte man sich auch net über andere beschweren


----------



## MoVedder (25. März 2009)

Und lass mich raten, du spielst...?


----------



## Miracolax (25. März 2009)

Talibahn schrieb:


> Wenn ihr wollt das war ein erfolg wird, müsst ihr positiv über das game reden;Werbung machen!!!



Werbung machen mit was? Mit den ewigen CtD's? Mit der tollen Performance die teilweise nur Diashow zulässt trotz Highend-PC? Mit den verbuggten Moralfähigkeiten, den Zonenchrash's, den Lags etc.???

Und Nein, ich spiele seit fast 5 Monaten kein WoW mehr (Acc gelöscht), ich spiele AoC. Freeze- und Laghammer wurde erfolgreich von meinem PC deinstalliert!


----------



## Stancer (25. März 2009)

Naja das haben sich die WoW Spieler aber selber zuzuschreiben, das WoW so einen schlechten Ruf hat bzw dessen Community.

Ich hab bisher noch kein MMORPG gespielt und dort erlebt, das die Spieler in die Foren anderer MMORPG´s gegangen sind um dort deren Spiel schlecht zu reden. Sowas hab ich das erste mal mit WoW erlebt, das in einem Forum, was nix mit WoW zu tun hatte plötzlich WoW-Spieler auftauchten und meinten das Spiel schlecht reden zu müssen.


----------



## sTereoType (25. März 2009)

ach du scheiße, so subtil ist die ironie bei areson doch garnicht, als das man das als kritik an wow auffasst anstand an WAR oO und dabei im selben atemzug behaupten man sein nicht dumm....


----------



## Kontessa (25. März 2009)

Hallo, 

ich habe WoW seit Release gespielt und Warhammer seit der OpenBeta. Ich habe meinen WoW Account damals zum WAR Release gekündigt und es sicher nicht bereut, auch wenn  WAR starke "Anlaufschwierigkeiten" hatte. Es ist einfach besser für PvP begeisterte Spieler, aber man muss auch sagen es ist schlechter für Casuals und Spieler die PvE und PVP haben wollen.

Warhammer geht defintiv nicht die Luft aus! Es ist aktuell ein sehr gutes Spiel, kann defitiv mit WoW mithalten wenn man es gesamt betrachtet. Ich will garnix schön reden, auch WAR hat seine Probleme. AE Dmg/Heal ist derzeit wohl zu stark und die Server laggen (nur bei wirklich großen Schlachten). Auch ist der Endgamecontent etwas schwach, jeder der WAR spielt und mal in der gegnerischen Hauptstadt war, weiss das. Aber wenn ich mir die WoW Foren so durchlese fällt mir auf, dass auch WoW so einiges an Probleme hat. Ich denke, WAR wird immer besser und wenn das so weiter geht, wird es WoW in vielen Punkten einfach toppen.

Es sind bereits umfangreiche kostenlose Erweiterungen angekündigt, die das Spiel stark erweitern werden (Erwachen der Gruftkönige usw). Es wird auch ständig am Klassenbalancing geschraubt, aber soetwas brauch auch einfach Zeit die man den Entwicklern geben muss. Auch WoW war am Anfang eher Mau, nur wenn man Jahre an Entwicklung in ein Spiel steckt ist es logisch dass es am Ende sehr gut erscheint. Und trotzdem hat WoW so einige Schwächen.

Man kann von keinem Spiel erwarten, es sei perfekt - soetwas gibt es einfach nicht. Die Abozahlen von WAR sind übrigends auch egal, auf dem Server auf dem ich spiele (Erengrad) hätte ich lieber ein paar weniger Spieler als aktuell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## Shintuargar (26. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja das haben sich die WoW Spieler aber selber zuzuschreiben, das WoW so einen schlechten Ruf hat bzw dessen Community.
> 
> Ich hab bisher noch kein MMORPG gespielt und dort erlebt, das die Spieler in die Foren anderer MMORPG´s gegangen sind um dort deren Spiel schlecht zu reden. Sowas hab ich das erste mal mit WoW erlebt, das in einem Forum, was nix mit WoW zu tun hatte plötzlich WoW-Spieler auftauchten und meinten das Spiel schlecht reden zu müssen.




Wie ich die letzten Tage feststellen durfte, bist du der Meister der Verallgemeinerung.

Das was du ansprichst gab und gibt es auch schon immer in WoW-Foren. Ob es dieses "WAR is coming" Gespamme war oder wenn es um AoC, Hellgate etc.pp. ging, auch dort haben sich genügend Spieler gemeldet die WoW schlecht reden mussten. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit einer bestimmten Community zu tun. Die meisten von euch waren ein Teil der WoW-Communtiy, also müsste nach deiner Definition ein Großteil davon genauso zum schlechten Ruf beigetragen haben, oder? Ich bin tagtäglich online und muss sagen, die Community ist auf unserem Server nicht sonderlich anders als ich es in meinen vier Monaten bei WAR erlebt habe. Also kann mir auch keiner erzählen, dass alle netten und freundlichen Spieler plötzlich weg von WoW sind und sich nur noch der letzte Abschaum dort tummelt. Zu guter Letzt sollte sich, egal in welchem Spiel, jeder mal fragen, ob er denn selbst was für eine ordentliche Community tut, bevor man auf andere mit dem Finger zeigt. 

Mal abgesehen davon bin ich der Meinung, dass man Auftreten in Foren z.B. und im Spiel selbst unterscheiden sollte. Wenn ich mir hier die WoW-Foren ansehe und mir da ein Urteil bilden sollte, würde ich vermutlich auch nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. Glücklicherweise sieht die Realität ingame anders aus.


----------



## Mikehoof (26. März 2009)

> Das momentan ein Spielerzuwachs stattfindet, ist ja unbestritten. Die Frage ist nur, kann Mythic seine Hausaufgaben erledigen und diese Spieler halten. In einem halben Jahr wird man sehen, welchen Spielerstamm WAR wirklich hat.



Ja ich hoffe auch das sie ihre Hausaufgaben machen, denn es muß schon noch was geschehen. Ich freue mich z.b. sehr auf das neue RvR/PVE/PVP Gebiet welches im Juni kommt und hoffe das sie bis dahin die Performance der Server bei großen Raids richtig verbessern.

Warhammers "Glück" ist einfach das es viel Spaß bringt zu twinken da man halt von Anfang an in den Genuß von RvR und PVP kommt und es in jedem Tier eben unterschiedliche Szenarien gibt. Das Endgame bedarf wirklich noch einer Auffrischung da sind sich glaube ich alle einig selbst die Leute die Warhammer sehr gerne spielen.

Go macht eure Hausaufgaben damit Warhammer noch geiler wird :-)


----------



## Görms (26. März 2009)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise sieht die Realität ingame anders aus.



Gnähähähä, gut gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was mir bei War fehlt ist das Endgame, dass Balance - allgemein einfach alles was es zu einem wirklichen PvP-Spiel macht. Damals dachte ich noch, mensch geil, ein Spiel - basierend auf dem Warhammer Fantasy Universum, dann auch noch PvPlastig, porn, dass wird mein Spiel. Nun stelle ich fest das es primitiver Zerg ist, keine Zeit für Helden wie es in jedem Warhammerbuch vermerkt ist. Im Kreis reiten, schäbige Inis und Kämpfe dich durch Masse statt Klasse entschieden werden finde ich zu hauf an. Wer fragt sich da denn nicht, wieso mach ich das hier tagtäglich? Wieso zahle ich Geld dafür das ich mich ärgere? Wieso realisiert niemand den unmut der Spieler? Selbst wenn Mythic noch nicht im stande wäre diese ganzen Fehler zu beseitigen, so könnten sie den Spielern doch mut zusprechen indem sie anmerken würden, Fehler erkannt zu haben und an deren Beseitigung arbeiten, was sie nicht tun.

Alles in allem, die Luft ist raus, dass Spiel zuckt noch und die fanboys werden dabei bleiben - aber es wird niemals etwas handfestes sein.


----------



## HGVermillion (26. März 2009)

Stancer vergisst einfach das das das Alte Stichwort "Idioten gibts immer, mehr Spieler = mehr Idioten die Spielen" Und das machen bei ca 11 Millionen eben auch einen massiv größeren Anteil an Spieler, die ihre meinung über andere Spiele bei Aldi in der Grabbelkiste gekauft haben.
Ich merk auch keinen großen unterschied zwischen Helmgart/Carroburg und Baelgun beide sind/wahren sehr angenem, und die Horrorgeschichten hört man immer nur von anderen Realms.

Oder es liegt einfach daran das ich irgendwie nie da bin wenn sowas passiert.

Oh, grüße an die Hordler auf Bealgun, man hatt euch ja immer gerne gehauen, vor allem nach der unglücklichen Begegnung als ich PvP geflaggt auf der Sonnenbrungeninsel gequestet hab. ^^


----------



## softcake_orange (26. März 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Heyho zusammen,
> 
> bin seit dem letzten WE auch heftig am Warhammer daddeln und hab rießigen Spaß dabei.
> 
> ...




Ja es ist so. Einige Server sind dicht gemacht worden und die Zahl der Abonnenten ist stark gesunken. Wenn zum Ostergeschäft nicht wieder eine neue Welle an Spielern hinzugewonnen werden kann, spielen die Warhammer Fans bald auf so wenigen Servern wie die Age of Conan Spieler. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, denn auch ich habe mein Abo schon auf Eis gelegt. Warte lieber auf The Old Republic, Guild Wars 2 oder den WoW Nachfolger (World of Starcraft?).


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (26. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja das haben sich die WoW Spieler aber selber zuzuschreiben, das WoW so einen schlechten Ruf hat bzw dessen Community.
> 
> Ich hab bisher noch kein MMORPG gespielt und dort erlebt, das die Spieler in die Foren anderer MMORPG´s gegangen sind um dort deren Spiel schlecht zu reden. Sowas hab ich das erste mal mit WoW erlebt, das in einem Forum, was nix mit WoW zu tun hatte plötzlich WoW-Spieler auftauchten und meinten das Spiel schlecht reden zu müssen.



Nicht nur das, diese Leute wollen dann meist auch noch das andere MMORPG ändern... in Richtung WoW, damit die dann eine Alternative haben. Das regt mich persönlich am meisten auf. In fast jedem MMORPG wo ich unterwegs bin gibts dann paar WoW Spieler bzw. Ex WoW Spieler die dann alles mit WoW vergleichen und möglichst ein 2. WoW spielen wollen. Wenn diesen Leuten die Features von WoW so gefallen, warum bleiben die dann nicht gleich da?



softcake_orange schrieb:


> Ja es ist so. Einige Server sind dicht gemacht worden und die Zahl der Abonnenten ist stark gesunken. Wenn zum Ostergeschäft nicht wieder eine neue Welle an Spielern hinzugewonnen werden kann, spielen die Warhammer Fans bald auf so wenigen Servern wie die Age of Conan Spieler. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen, denn auch ich habe mein Abo schon auf Eis gelegt. Warte lieber auf The Old Republic, Guild Wars 2 oder den WoW Nachfolger (World of Starcraft?).



Und wo erhöht das jetzt deinen persönlichen Spielspaß, wenn es außer deinem vollen Server noch 60 andere gibt? In WAR gibts dann eben nur ~10-15 andere, wo ist das Problem? So lange man mehr Spieler als 100.000 hat kann sich WAR eh ohne Probleme weiterentwickeln. Da die letzten offiziellen Zahlen bei 300.000 lagen und man derzeit definitiv einen Zuwachs hat dürfte da nicht viel schief gehen.

Ich persönlich dachte ja, dass man bis zum großen Juni Update eher Spieler verlieren wird, also bis zum RVR Dungeon Update. Das man nun sogar vor diesem Update noch Spielerzuwachs hat, ist klasse. Denn mit diesem Update werden es sicherlich nicht weniger Spieler werden....


----------



## Azddel (26. März 2009)

Görms schrieb:


> keine Zeit für Helden wie es in jedem Warhammerbuch vermerkt ist.



Wenn du gerne ein Held sein möchtest, einer, der sich strahlend aus der Masse emporschwingt und überhaupt der beste ist, dann empfehle ich WoW, das PvP dort ist für diese Spielmotivation und -weise ja gemacht worden. Außerdem gibts dort ja sogar eine explizite Heldenklasse.



Görms schrieb:


> Wer fragt sich da denn nicht, wieso mach ich das hier tagtäglich?



Ich frage mich das nicht. Allerdings spiele ich das Spiel als Freizeitbeschäftigung, wenn nichts anderes ansteht und nur wenn ich Lust drauf habe. Ich bin aber auch ein bißchen komisch.




Görms schrieb:


> Alles in allem, die Luft ist raus, dass Spiel zuckt noch und die fanboys werden dabei bleiben - aber es wird niemals etwas handfestes sein.



Ich hätte gern die Lottozahlen.


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Allerdings spiele ich das Spiel als Freizeitbeschäftigung, wenn nichts anderes ansteht und nur wenn ich Lust drauf habe. Ich bin aber auch ein bißchen komisch.



Gah, geh weg, du spielst falsch!


----------



## Enrico300 (26. März 2009)

Hallo, ich habe jetzt auch von WoW zu Warhammer gewechselt!!
Der Grund liegt einfach drin, ich habe WoW sehr intensiv gespielt und man merkt recht schnell, dass sich die Entwickler einfach keine mühe mehr geben.
Ich meine nicht die Schwierigkeit der Instanzen sondern die Vielfalt der aktuellen Erweiterung, da hat Bc mehr geboten!!
Egal, Warhammer steht noch am Anfang und hier machen viele jetzt schon das Spiel nieder, ich freue mich auf den kommenden Inhalt und bin gespannt wie sich das Spiel weiter entwickelt!
Was man aber hier merkt ist das zum Teil die Community sowas von beleidigent und intolerant ist, anstatt einfach vernünftig miteinander zu diskutieren.
Warhammer macht viel Spaß wenn man sich mit dem Spiel richtig auseinander setzt.
Was Warhammer aber fehlt ist noch mehr Pve Inhalt um auch andere Spieler anzusprechen und ein verbessertes Handwerk System, ansonsten bin ich sehr glücklich mit dem Spiel!!!


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wenn du gerne ein Held sein möchtest, einer, der sich strahlend aus der Masse emporschwingt und überhaupt der beste ist, dann empfehle ich WoW, das PvP dort ist für diese Spielmotivation und -weise ja gemacht worden. Außerdem gibts dort ja sogar eine explizite *Heldenklasse.*




Wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hat hält man die Klappe, ich trolle auch nicht im AoC Forum weil ich genau weiß das ich nichts von dem Spiel kenne.


----------



## Azddel (26. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> [/b]
> 
> Wenn man absolut keine Ahnung hat hält man die Klappe, ich trolle auch nicht im AoC Forum weil ich genau weiß das ich nichts von dem Spiel kenne.



Gibt es nicht? Wieso nicht?

Edit: Ich habe mal flugs auf dei offizielle WoW-Seite geschaut, da fand ich folgendes, welches ich als Zitat widergeben möchte: "Bei dem furchterregenden Todesritter, der ersten Heldenklasse von World of Warcraft, handelt es sich nicht um den durchschnittlichen Abenteurer, der sich auf den Schlachtfeldern Azeroths beweisen möchte."

Was möchtest du mir also mitteilen, liebes Norjena?


----------



## OldboyX (26. März 2009)

> Warhammer geht defintiv nicht die Luft aus! Es ist aktuell ein sehr gutes Spiel, *kann defitiv mit WoW mithalten* wenn man es gesamt betrachtet. Ich will garnix schön reden, auch WAR hat seine Probleme. AE Dmg/Heal ist derzeit wohl zu stark und die Server laggen (nur bei wirklich großen Schlachten). Auch ist der Endgamecontent etwas schwach, jeder der WAR spielt und mal in der gegnerischen Hauptstadt war, weiss das. Aber wenn ich mir die WoW Foren so durchlese fällt mir auf, dass auch WoW so einiges an Probleme hat. Ich denke, WAR wird immer besser und wenn das so weiter geht, *wird es WoW in vielen Punkten *einfach toppen.



Also die fett markierten Textstellen passen eigentlich gar nicht zum Rest des Textes oder irre ich mich da? Keine Frage subjektiv kann WAR vielen Leuten sehr viel besser gefallen als WoW, aber Aussagen wie "Mit WoW mithalten" oder "WoW in vielen Punkten toppen" sollte man einfach so allgemeingültig nicht hinstellen. Das einzige was man objektiv vergleichen kann sind nunmal die Zahlen. Die Breite an Spieler die das MMO erreicht, wie erfolgreich es wirtschaftlich ist, wie viel Finanzkraft deshalb dahintersteckt um das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln und zu verbessern etc. Und egal was man sonst von den beiden Spielen denkt - in dieser Beziehung liegen Welten zwischen 300k WAR abos und 10 Mio WoW Abos.

Vielleicht ist es auch zu viel verlangt, aber man sollte ein subjektives Empfinden auch als solches kennzeichnen, selbst wenn alles Geschriebene vielleicht grundsätzlich nur als Meinung des Autors angesehen werden kann.


@Topic

Ich denke das Spiel geht nicht unter und es geht ihm nicht die Luft aus, aber womit viele hier Recht haben ist sicher, dass bei MMOs letztlich die Qualität des Spiels darüber entscheidet ob man bleibt oder nicht. Es gibt mittlerweile genug Alternativen (WoW hatte da zu Release seine Vorteile) und der moderne Konsument wird meiner Meinung nach in der Regel Folgendes auf Dauer nicht akzeptieren:

-Lags
-Crashes
-Schlechte Performance der Engine
-Unfertige Inhalte / Bugs (Hierbei kommt es vor allem auf die MENGE an und wie sehr sie sich auf die Spielmechanik auswirken - natürlich ist keine Software bugfrei, aber manche sind es mehr und manche weniger)
-Mangelhafter Support
-Leere Server (Niemand spielt gern ein MMO alleine, wenn es hier nicht kostenlose Transfers gibt ist das sicher auch ein Grund aufzuhören)

und letztlich ganz wichtig:

-Die Masse der Spieler spielt MMOs wegen der Charakterentwicklung (Items, lvls, ruf, egal was - eine Verbesserung die man erreicht in irgendeiner Hinsicht)  - gibt es nichts mehr zu tun/holen hören sehr sehr viele auf (ein Bruchteil twinkt dann).

Inwiefern WAR solche Probleme hat entscheidet dann jeder Spieler für sich, wenn er das Abo verlängert oder kündigt.


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Der Todesritter startet auf lvl 55, hat ein eigenes Stargebiet(und bekommt recht gutes startgear), das wars auch mit der Heldenklasse, ansonsten ist sie eine vollkommen normale Klasse die sich ins Spiel einfügt.
Gibt zwar Bereiche wo der Dk vl op ist/war, aber die werden alle mit dem Patch 3.1 ausgemertzt.

Das ganze war einfach als Werbung gedacht um mehr Leute dazu zu bringen das Addon zu kaufen weil sehr viele Leute einfach keine Lust mehr haben/hatten.

Btw, wenn du versuchst mit mir über Dks zu diskutieren möchtest, musst du dich warm anziehen, Tipp...schau mal im Dk Forum vorbei, denke nich das ich bisher 1 Argumentenduell verloren habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Zum Thema, etwas mehr Endgame Content wäre sicher nicht verkehrt, auch etwas mehr PVE würde nicht schaden, gibt auch viele PvPler die doch ganz gerne mal in nem Raid mitgehn etc...und die Masse an Kunden die sich angesprochen fühlen steigt deutlich.

Zum ersten sollten aber die Bugs und Laggs behoben werden, wobei ich das Gefühl habe das zb der "Out of range" Bug bei meleeklassen seit dem Hotfix kaum noch auftritt, kann aber auch sei das ich nach 7 Jahren Meleeklassen in MMORPGs endlich das laufen gelernt habe xD.


----------



## Azddel (26. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Der Todesritter startet auf lvl 55, hat ein eigenes Stargebiet(und bekommt recht gutes startgear), das wars auch mit der Heldenklasse, ansonsten ist sie eine vollkommen normale Klasse die sich ins Spiel einfügt.
> Gibt zwar Bereiche wo der Dk vl op ist/war, aber die werden alle mit dem Patch 3.1 ausgemertzt.
> 
> Das ganze war einfach als Werbung gedacht um mehr Leute dazu zu bringen das Addon zu kaufen weil sehr viele Leute einfach keine Lust mehr haben/hatten.
> ...



Keine Angst, ich habe nicht vor, mit dir zu diskutieren, schon gar nicht über Dks.
Ich habe lediglich einen offiziellen von Blizzard eingeführten Begriff verwendet, um ein Spielelement in WoW zu bezeichnen. Nichts weiter. Was soll daran schlimm sein? Warum sollte ich deswegen keine Ahnung haben? Habe ich je etwas von overpowered geschrieben? Mir ist das Balancing in WoW total schnuppe, wie ich höre, kann dort jeder gegen jeden bestehen, unabhängig davon, welche Klasse er spielt, Charakterbeherrschung vorausgesetzt. Meine Frau bestätigt das ab und an. Dann aber auch wieder nicht. (Zur Zeit soll ja ein Video kursieren, auf dem ein DK in der Arena zu sehen ist, der nur ein einziges Makro benutzt, das random eine Fähigkeit auslöst - un der scheint damit alles wegzuhauen. Habe das Video selbst nicht gesehen, hab nur davon gehört. Kann also auch alles anders sein). Wie auch immer, ich habe nix gegen Wow und schon gar nichts gegen DKs...

Mir scheint aber, dass dich lediglich die reine Streilust hier hinein getrieben hat.


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Du hast oben ganz einfach geschrieben>wer als Held (also auch mehr oder weniger alleine) gut dastehen möchte ist bei Wow besser aufgehoben.

Dazu hast du dann eben den Dk und die Heldenklasse erwähnt, sowie den Text aus der Beschreibung eingefügt. Ich habe einfach nur in einer (für mich) logischen Reihenfolge das ganze zusammengesetzt, wenn du es nicht so gemeint hast Ok, dann habe ich es schlichtweg falsch verstanden.

Und jetzt wieder weiter zum Thema.

*Pumpt Luft in den WAR*

 Waaaaaaaaaaaaaagh!


----------



## Bluescreen07 (26. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> -Leere Server (Niemand spielt gern ein MMO alleine, wenn es hier nicht kostenlose Transfers gibt ist das sicher auch ein Grund aufzuhören)


Da gab es schon Zwangstransfers am 11. März


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Da gab es schon Zwangstransfers am 11. März



Ja, die waren aber nötig weil, wie schon erwähnt.

1000000000Leute gefrustet von ihrem MMO, was ist egal dachten...

Warhammer toll, alles wird besser, PvP vollkommen perfekt balanced, lauft auf jedem PC, nie mehr Lags usw usw....

Das diese Vorstellungen von einem vollkommen neuen MMO nicht erfüllt werden können ist klar, das dann einige Leute wieder abspringen war eigentlich auch abzusehen, so sind einfach viele Geisterserver zurrück geblieben.

Um mal wieder als beispiel Wow aufzufürhen, dort gibts auch Geisterserver, und kostenlose Transfers nur von den vollen auf die leeren...aber da will auch kaum einer hin. Was macht Blizzard dagegen? Richtig neue Server aufmachen damit es noch mehr Geisterserver werden....

Die Mythic/GOA Methode finde ich da besser. Neue Server sind schneller offen als Geisterserver gefüllt.


----------



## Raaandy (26. März 2009)

nu hört doch mal auf mit dem beschissenen todesritter sry leute der topic sagt nicht aus wie toll ist der todesritter was kann er usw. sondern hat nur mit warhammer zu tun und wieso das dann direkt zum vergleich WAR vs. WOW kommt check ich nich...

WAR geht meiner meinung nicht die luft aus dafür ist ein viel zu dicker puplisher hinten dran, der grund wieso WAR anfangs noch starke laggs und gekürzte klassen hatte war EA die machen das gerne druck ausüben und dann noch nicht ganz fertige spiele rausbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt hat GOA seine ruhe und kann arbeiten und das machen die leute super!


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> nu hört doch mal auf mit dem beschissenen todesritter sry leute der topic sagt nicht aus wie toll ist der todesritter was kann er usw. sondern hat nur mit warhammer zu tun und wieso das dann direkt zum vergleich WAR vs. WOW kommt check ich nich...
> 
> WAR geht meiner meinung nicht die luft aus dafür ist ein viel zu dicker puplisher hinten dran, der grund wieso WAR anfangs noch starke laggs und gekürzte klassen hatte war EA die machen das gerne druck ausüben und dann noch nicht ganz fertige spiele rausbringen
> 
> ...



Wir waren vom Dk schon wieder weg, du hast grade wieder mit dem Offtopic begonnen.

Der Grund warum wir Wow als Beispiel aufführen? Es ist sinnvoll Argumente zu unterstreichen, am besten mit Beispielen, da viele hier vorher Wow gespielt haben, oder Wow auch das mit Abstand meistgespielte MMO ist, und auch noch massig an Spielern gewinnt ist es klar diese Spiele zu vergleichen oder?

Und Warhammer braucht sich bei diesem Vergleich auf keinen Fall zu verstecken!

Und das mit EA ist auch klar, kann mich an kein wirklich gutes EA Spiel erinnern das mehr als 2Monate Lust am zocken gebracht hat....


----------



## Azddel (26. März 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Du hast oben ganz einfach geschrieben>wer als Held (also auch mehr oder weniger alleine) gut dastehen möchte ist bei Wow besser aufgehoben.
> 
> Dazu hast du dann eben den Dk und die Heldenklasse erwähnt, sowie den Text aus der Beschreibung eingefügt. Ich habe einfach nur in einer (für mich) logischen Reihenfolge das ganze zusammengesetzt, wenn du es nicht so gemeint hast Ok, dann habe ich es schlichtweg falsch verstanden.



Um ehrlich zu sein, genau so war es gemeint :-)
Allerdings nur, um zu verdeutlichen, dass WAR kein 1vs1 PvP-Konzept birgt, im Gegensatz zu anderen Vertretern der Zunft, zu denen - als größter un bekanntester - eben auch WoW gehört.
Das heisst nicht, dass ich das WoW-PvP-Konzept verdamme. Ich finde es nur schade, dass sich anscheinend viele Leute so daran gewöhnt haben, alles im 1vs1 lösen zu können, dass ihnen der Teamplay-Gedanke in WAR schlicht nicht auffällt.

So, jetzt aber Schluss :-) Ich vernachlässige schon meine Arbeit...


----------



## Görms (26. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Wenn du gerne ein Held sein möchtest, einer, der sich strahlend aus der Masse emporschwingt und überhaupt der beste ist, dann empfehle ich WoW, das PvP dort ist für diese Spielmotivation und -weise ja gemacht worden. Außerdem gibts dort ja sogar eine explizite Heldenklasse.





Du zerreisst meinen Post, les ihn im zusammenhang. Ich habe kein Intresse daran eine Klasse zu spielen wie den BW welche auf der Burgmauer steht, eine Taste hämmert und mit dem aoe nen KT zum wipe bringt. Was ich will ist eine Messlatte die schlecht von gut trennt. Jeder, wirklich jeder kann blindlings aoe spamen, oder 1-2 Hots verteilen wie auch dots. Es gibt keine Möglichkeit sich qualitativ aus der Masse abzuheben weil das Spiel auf Quantität mehr wert legt.


----------



## Raaandy (26. März 2009)

ok du willst wow mit war vergleichen dann fangen wir halt mal an

aber nich wies jetzt ist sondern wie wow damals beim release war

wow hatte ne handvoll inis war auch
wow hatte verdammte lags man kam nich auf die server und wenn man z.b ne hauptstadt geraidet hat gabs n total crash
die aktionen sahen billig aus die charkter klobig
pvp war naja nich wirklich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so jetzt zieh mal den vergleich zu warhammer

warhammer hat ne handvoll inis
server sind immer online
hatte selbst noch nie einen crash
die aktionen sehen gut abgerundet aus
pvp rockt (schere stein papier system was nich jedem gefällt) aber ises realistisch das ein priester gegen einen schurken gewinn? nein!

da is dein vergleich du kannst nich wow 4 jahre nach release nehmen und mit war nachm halben jahr vergleichen. und wenn du es doch tust musst du ehrlicherweise sagen das wow jetzt nach 4 jahren die langweiligsten inis hat (zwarn haufen aber langweilige quantität statt qualität) und einen pvp bereich der mit balance so garnix mehr zu tun hat!


----------



## OldboyX (26. März 2009)

> aber nich wies jetzt ist sondern wie wow damals beim release war



Dieser Vergleich ist nicht zulässig und hier ein Beispiel warum:

Wenn du jetzt ein Auto auf den Markt bringst, ohne Servolenkung, ohne ABS, ohne Airbag und ohne Zentralverriegelung. Es kostet gleichviel wie "das andere" Auto und auf die Frage wieso es die Sachen nicht hat, dann sagst du:

Aber vor so und so vielen Jahren hatten die anderen Autos das auch nicht.

Das ist marktwirtschaftlich komplett irrelevant. JEDES Produkt MUSS sich an der AKTUELLEN Konkurrenz messen. Mag sein, dass das nicht fair ist, aber so spielt das Leben nunmal.


----------



## Snowhawk (26. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dieser Vergleich ist nicht zulässig und hier ein Beispiel warum:
> 
> Wenn du jetzt ein Auto auf den Markt bringst, ohne Servolenkung, ohne ABS, ohne Airbag und ohne Zentralverriegelung. Es kostet gleichviel wie "das andere" Auto und auf die Frage wieso es die Sachen nicht hat, dann sagst du:
> 
> ...



Nur das man Software nicht mit Autos vergleichen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit Hardware wäre sowas möglich, aber Software? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da macht man sich nur selber lächerlich.


----------



## OldboyX (26. März 2009)

> Nur das man Software nicht mit Autos vergleichen kann



Nochmal für dich als Erklärung:

Beispiel: Erläutert ein Prinzip exemplarisch (muss nicht zwingend identisch sein).

Zusätzlich:

JEDES Produkt (auch Fahrräder, Reisekoffer, Klimaanlagen, Baseballschläger, Unterhosen)... du verstehen?


----------



## Snowhawk (26. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Nochmal für dich als Erklärung:
> 
> Beispiel: Erläutert ein Prinzip exemplarisch (muss nicht zwingend identisch sein).
> 
> ...



nur das deine genannten Produkte ebenfalls alles HARDWARE sind *BOINK* Du wohl doch nix verstehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du glaubst wohl sicher auch noch, dass du 50 Euro nur wegen einer DVD zahlst und net wegen der Daten die da drauf sind was?


----------



## Raaandy (26. März 2009)

es gibt keine neuen technologien bei mmorpgs also is dein argument schwachsinn lediglich die grafik is besser geworden mehr nicht also ist der vergelich sehrwohl zulässig.

aber is klar das jetzt so rum argumentiert wird.
wowler wollen immer gleich war mit wow jetzt vergleichen aber den realistischen vergleih den ich nenne geht ihr nicht ein denn dann kackt wow ab!


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Kommt wieder zum Thema, die von Raaandy aufgeführten Beispiele sind vollkommen in Ordnung. 

KEINE Software kommt perfekt auf den Markt, sie muss ständig weiterentwickelt werden, selbst Software Riesen mit SAP oder Treiberhersteller müssen ständig Bugs fixen, neue Funktionen einbauen etc etc...


----------



## Snowhawk (26. März 2009)

Neulich kam ein Autovergleicher ins Restaurant und musste ziemlich lange aufs Essen warten. 
Nachdem er die Rechnung bekam, beschwerte er sich, dass dies viel zu teuer sein für die langsame Leistung der Bedienung! 
Bei seinem Auto fürs Benzin kriegt er eine konstant schnelle Leistung pro Kilometer für sein Geld!

Genau so Sinnloser Vergleich oder?


----------



## OldboyX (26. März 2009)

> nur das deine genannten Produkte ebenfalls alles HARDWARE sind *BOINK* Du wohl doch nix verstehe jester.gif Du glaubst wohl sicher auch noch, dass du 50 Euro nur wegen einer DVD zahlst und net wegen der Daten die da drauf sind was?
> 
> Anderes Beispiel: Beschwerst du dich auch im Restaurant, die Bedienung ist zulangsam für das Geld? Beim Benzin kriegst ne konstante Leistung pro KM? hahahaha



Software - Hardware macht für diesen Vergleich keinen Unterschied. Ein MMO ist keine Software die man einmalig kauft und nicht umtauschen kann - es ist eine Dienstleistung die ihren Verdienst aus der Abogebühr bezieht. Und diese Dienstleistung muss sich mit anderen Produkten messen welche ich aktuelle alternativ beziehen kann.

Und zu deinem Restaurant Beispiel:

Das hat nichts mit beschweren zu tun, aber in ein Restaurant in dem Preis/Leistung nicht stimmen (oder anders erklärt - wenn ich bei einem anderen Restaurant für dasselbe Geld besseren Service, freundlicheres Personal und besseres Essen bekomme) gehe ich nicht mehr (so wie die Mehrheit der Kunden). Es ist auch hier genau dasselbe und du bestätigst was ich gesagt habe.

Versuch einfach mal den Leuten irgendwas langfristig erfolgreich zu verkaufen, das sie anderswo fürs gleiche Geld besser haben können, mit dem Argument, dass es *früher *bei der Konkurrenz genauso schlecht war wie es jetzt bei dir ist.

Das war der letzte Erklärungsversuch gegen eine Wand aus Ignoranz und Realitätsverleumdung. 

Und nochmal für die ganz hartnäckigen:
Ich favorisiere weder WoW noch WAR.



> aber den realistischen vergleih den ich nenne geht ihr nicht ein denn dann kackt wow ab!



Welchen "realistischen" Vergleich bitte?


----------



## Shintuargar (26. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> aber is klar das jetzt so rum argumentiert wird.
> wowler wollen immer gleich war mit wow jetzt vergleichen aber den realistischen vergleih den ich nenne geht ihr nicht ein denn dann kackt wow ab!



Realistische Vergleiche? Du meinst nicht deine damit, oder?

Mal abgesehen davon, was hindert Entwickler dran die selben Fehler nicht zu wiederholen, die andere vor Ihnen gemacht haben? Warum gibt es gerade dieses AE-Problem in WAR, obwohl sie das Problem anscheinend aus DAoC kennen müssten? Die Frage darf doch mal erlaubt sein? Da muss noch nicht mal WoW für rangezogen werden.

Komischerweise wird eigentlich WoW hier immer rangezogen, wenn es was bei WAR zu kritisieren gibt. Nach dem Motto:"Da war es ja noch viel schlimmer".


----------



## Lari (26. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> aber nich wies jetzt ist sondern wie wow damals beim release war
> 
> wow hatte ne handvoll inis war auch Joa
> wow hatte verdammte lags man kam nich auf die server und wenn man z.b ne hauptstadt geraidet hat gabs n total crash Joa
> ...



Siehe im Zitat selbst.


----------



## DerTingel (26. März 2009)

Mithriwan schrieb:


> Um die Frage des TE zu beantworten:
> Wenn man sich aktuelle, verzweifelte Werbeaktionen ansieht, dann ja, scheint nach Ansicht der Entwickler dem Spiel langsam die Luft auszugehen.
> Denn sowas kostet Geld, und das schmeißt man als Betrieb nicht raus, wenn man sich nicht auch Erfolg davon verspricht. Und auf solche Art WoW Spieler ködern zu wollen, nunja, lässt auf einiges an Verzweiflung schließen.
> Oder da hat jemand ne Marketingposition inne, der in seiner Ausbildung zuviel gezockt hat, WoW oder so,... ^^



naja...sehe ich komplett anders. für WOW trials wurde auch monatelang auf etlichen Guild Wars seiten werbung gemacht. 
es ist einfach nur kundenorientierte werbung, und wie man sieht, die werbung ist eingeschlagen wie eine bombe...im wahrsten sinne des wortes. die leute diskutieren in etlichen foren über WAR und wieso werbung dafür auf WOW seiten geschaltet wurde. und glaub mir, nicht wenige clicken auf die werbung, lesen das wort "KOSTENLOS", laden es sich runter und testen WAR. und wenn nur ein geringer anteil der leute bei WAR bleibt, dann kann man diese werbung als kompletten erfolg sehen. 
und das leute von WOW "weggelockt" werden sollen, ist doch ganz klar. das findet aber in vielen branchen statt: "wenn sie jetzt den internetanbieter wechseln, dann bekommen sie eine 100&#8364; gutschein von xy" 

und @ lari...hab mal wieder gelacht. wenn jemand schreibt, dass er die grafik zu beginn von WOW billig und klobig fand, dann schreibst du, dass esauf vollen details gut aus sah. wenn jemand schreibt, dass die grafik von WAR "rund" wirkt, dann ist es deiner meinung nach ansichtsache...aha. zweierlei maß ftw??? jedenfalls bleibt bei großen raids noch sehr vel von der grafik, immernoch mehr als beim npc gekloppe in wow, wo sich grad mal 40 mann auf dem bildschirm bewegen.
ach ja, und wieder das übliche...wenn jemand WAR mit WOW vergleicht und WOW dabei schlecht abschneidet, dann kann man die beiden spiele nicht vergleichen, aber du ziehst diese vergleiche in mindestens jedem 2.post. so langsam wird deine masche langweilig. 
mfg


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (26. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht vorran es liegt. Aber seit 1.1 oder 1.2 sah bei mir WAR richtig schnuckelig aus. Grafik ist eigentlich das Letzte, was man jetzt an WAR bemängeln kann. Außer die benötigten Resourcen vielleicht.

MfG


----------



## Kleinkind01 (26. März 2009)

also ich denke das (wenn die sich ein bisschen anstrengen) noch was draus werden kann


----------



## MoVedder (26. März 2009)

Mit nem sehr guten Pc, kann man auch mit alles Details und ner Auflösung von 1920x1080 bei RVR gut spielen ohne lag ( zumind,. bei mir nur mal so angemerkt)

mfG


----------



## Nachtglanz (26. März 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Mit nem sehr guten Pc, kann man auch mit alles Details und ner Auflösung von 1920x1080 bei RVR gut spielen ohne lag ( zumind,. bei mir nur mal so angemerkt)
> 
> mfG



Also ich hab bis jetzt auch noch garkeine ruckler oder ähnliches gehabt. Dabei hab ich auch noch alles im Graka Treiber auf max. gestellt.. von erwzungene Kantenglättung bis sonstwo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terratec (26. März 2009)

Wenn man den entsprechenden PC hat, läuft Warhammer auch auf höchsten Einstellungen im RvR flüssig.
Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann hat man aber auch in jedem anderen Computerspiel Lags.


----------



## iveo (26. März 2009)

warhammer liegt nicht im sterben nur weils nach nem halben jahr laufzeit nicht die userzahlen von wow vorweisen kann... die welt ist nicht schwarzweiß - spiel was dir spaß macht


----------



## Skathloc (26. März 2009)

Terratec schrieb:


> Wenn man den entsprechenden PC hat, läuft Warhammer auch auf höchsten Einstellungen im RvR flüssig.
> Wenn dies nicht der Fall ist, dann hat man aber auch in jedem anderen Computerspiel Lags.




Bei mir isses andersrum: Crysis läuft einwandfrei, aber WAR ruckelt wie S** wenn man mehr als 2 KT pro Seite in nem Gebiet unterwegs sind. Das Problem mit den Rucklern liegt am Programcode oder an den Servern.


----------



## Senubirath (26. März 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Bei mir isses andersrum: Crysis läuft einwandfrei, aber WAR ruckelt wie S** wenn man mehr als 2 KT pro Seite in nem Gebiet unterwegs sind. Das Problem mit den Rucklern liegt am Programcode oder an den Servern.



Und Crysis kann man irgendwie ja gut mit war vergleichen oder?

Bei Crysis läuft da etwas anderes ab als hier... hier sind so viele änderungen, farben etc zu berechnen das es manschma klar is warum viele systeme streiken.


----------



## OldboyX (26. März 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Crysis läuft da etwas anderes ab als hier... hier sind so viele änderungen, farben etc zu berechnen das es manschma klar is warum viele systeme streiken.



Das einzige was bei Crysis anders abläuft, ist die Tatsache, dass es besser aussieht und höhere Systemvoraussetzungen hat. Von daher beschwert sich Skathloc schon zurecht, wenn Crysis bei ihm anständigt läuft und WAR nicht.

Was genau meinst du mit "Änderungen und Farben berechnen"?


----------



## trolldich (26. März 2009)

also der hype mit war is coming ist zwar vorbei aber es ist kein aoc wo die käufer verarscht wurden .
mit warhammer wurde gute arbeit ausgeliefert die aber mit wow einen übermächtigen anbieter eines anderen spiels auf dem markt haben


----------



## Bottlewave (26. März 2009)

mal ne andere frage. Ich spiele aktiv WoW, habe allerdings auch einen WaR account und spiele es gerne an und mal wenn es mich nach etwas geschmeidigerem PvP kitzelt (WAR PvP  ist einfach was anderes).

Ich spiele z.zt. einen weißen Löwen, finde die Klasse auch sehr toll. Nur in letzter zeit liest man nurnoch dinge wie:
"Heiler untotbar, nurnoch AoE gespamme, Melees schrott"

wie sieht die lage denn wirklich aus aus der Sicht eines weißen Löwen?


----------



## heretik (26. März 2009)

Bottlewave schrieb:


> wie sieht die lage denn wirklich aus aus der Sicht eines weißen Löwen?



Unschön, zumindest sehe ich kaum mehr Löwen rumrennen. Zumal nach dem Fetch!-Nerf ja eines der Lieblingsspielzeuge der Löwen weggefallen ist.

Im Ernst, als Nicht-Choppa-nicht-Slayer-Nahkämpfer brauchst du derzeit ein dickes Fell.


----------



## Norjena (26. März 2009)

Im low lvl seh ich dauernd weiße Löwen, sind dort auch Ernst zu nehmende Gegner, wies mit 40 aussieht ka...aber imo twinkt ja eh fast alles Sigmapriest,ritter des Sonnendödels und Feuerwürste.


----------



## Punischer240 (26. März 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Das einzige was bei Crysis anders abläuft, ist die Tatsache, dass es besser aussieht und höhere Systemvoraussetzungen hat. Von daher beschwert sich Skathloc schon zurecht, wenn Crysis bei ihm anständigt läuft und WAR nicht.
> 
> Was genau meinst du mit "Änderungen und Farben berechnen"?




Ein MMO mit einem Shooter zu vergleichen..gewagt..berechtigt?..Schwachsinn?
eher letzteres selbst wen du es Online zockst...wirst du nie auf einem Server sein wo gerade 8000 Menschen spielen...(Meine Insgesammt nicht in einem Gebiet )..sonder eher nur ..bis 64 Leute schätze ich mal grob,so ist es zumindestens bei Bf2.

Bei nem Ego-Schooter muss man extrem auf Grafik setzen..auf Spieltiefe und Story wohl eher nicht da diese ja bekanntlich immer zu kurz kommen.
Auserdem zählen da ganz andere elemente...glaube nicht das man so ewas 4 Jahre lang voll motiviert zocken kan..? Wen doch respekt
die Grafik ist zwar Next-Gen aber die ist Gewöhnungsbedürftig und man kan nicht erwarten das jeder Pc sie packt...und wen du Cryses locker spielen kannst und war lagt..naja dan wirds wohl an deiner internet Leitung liegen..wieviele am Netzwerk hocken..ob du irgendwelche Viren oben hast...und wen das alles nicht zutrifft dan kan ich nur sagen:

 PECH ... den nur weil du zu viel Geld hast wahrscheinlich Sponsord by Mami und Papi und dan nicht einwanfrei spielen kannst obwohl du doch schon so ein Großer bist..dan haste mal ordenlich in die Schüssel geschissen...

Immer nur von sich äusern,...ja ich habn guten Pc bei mir laufen die EXTREM GRAFIKFRESSER GAMES bringt eigentlich nichtmal den Hund zum bellen..den den anderen ist es ziemlich lappen was du alles tolles spielen kannst..laggen tut es in jeden mmo ob WAR oder WoW..oder Hdro oder wie sie alle heissen


----------



## Coetzee (27. März 2009)

nerdrage inc!!! WAAAGH!!


----------



## Neduras79 (27. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> Ein MMO mit einem Shooter zu vergleichen..gewagt..berechtigt?..Schwachsinn?
> eher letzteres selbst wen du es Online zockst...wirst du nie auf einem Server sein wo gerade 8000 Menschen spielen...(Meine Insgesammt nicht in einem Gebiet )..sonder eher nur ..bis 64 Leute schätze ich mal grob,so ist es zumindestens bei Bf2.
> 
> Bei nem Ego-Schooter muss man extrem auf Grafik setzen..auf Spieltiefe und Story wohl eher nicht da diese ja bekanntlich immer zu kurz kommen.
> ...



Naja wenn man sich in manchen Bereichen die Entwickling von (leider mal wieder) WOW anschaut gibt es sehr wohl 
Parallelen zu nem Shooter.
Zumindest im ARENA PVP Bereich.
Sieht man schon daran das es Events gibt bei denen die Spieler sich Fullequipte Chars erstellen können damit Chancengleichheit besteht.
Außerdem schreien alle das ihre Chars alles können sollen was CC, AE usw. angeht und daher sehr viel Arbeit ins 1vs1 Balancing gesteckt wird (was in WAR zum Glück nicht so ist)
Ich finde schon das man das mit Shootern vergleichen kann.
Das einzige was bei Shootern oft fehlt ist eine Art Charakterentwickling, aber in BF2 werden dabei auch erste Schritte dazu gemacht.

Und mit deiner Aussgae das man Shooter nicht 4 Jahre voll motiviert zocken kann.... mhh?
Schon mal was von CS/BF2 Clans gehört.
Hab selber BF 1942+Mods ca. 2 Jahre gezockt.
Was wer wie lang voll motiviert zocken kann solltest jedem selber überlassen.

Naja und der Hammer....
Nur weil du evtl. nicht das Geld hast dir nen neuen Rechner zu kaufen, oder es nicht ausgeben willst, solltes du nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren und sagen "Mami und Papi haben ihn bezahlt"
Mit dieser Aussage lehnst du dich bissal weit ausm Fenster.

Mfg Neduras


----------



## Punischer240 (27. März 2009)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sich in manchen Bereichen die Entwickling von (leider mal wieder) WOW anschaut gibt es sehr wohl
> Parallelen zu nem Shooter.
> Zumindest im ARENA PVP Bereich.
> Sieht man schon daran das es Events gibt bei denen die Spieler sich Fullequipte Chars erstellen können damit Chancengleichheit besteht.
> ...




Teilweise Ja und Nein..
Woher ziehst du aus Wow PvP einen vergleich zu einem Shooter...in den meisten kommt es extrem auf Teamwork an..gut nun kan man sagen in den sc auch Aber..man macht es meisten nicht und alleine richtet man manchmal mehr an..gut das kan in einem shooter auch sein aber eher unwahrscheinlich das man alleine soviel reisst wie ein gutes Team

Grafiksche dinge sind eh ganz anders..braucht man eigentlich nicht drüber reden..in einem Shooter hüpft man nicht wild um einen Gegner..oder man versteckt sich als Jäger nicht weil man eh entdeckt wird...wird ja angezeigt wo man steht

Arena Pvp bereich ...mh wird evtl. durch die neuen Arenen daran gebaut aber die alten...nein.. in einem Shooter muss man ganz einfach sagen rennt man nicht davon....oder wilt in die mitte..man wartet auch nicht was der Gegner tut..oder sonstiges...

Gut das mit dem equipt was du dazu sagst..mh zeigt 1. wieder das es extrem in WoW auf die Ausrüstung kommt und 2.das dies bei einem Shooter wieder nicht ist..kein vergleich würde ich sagen..man kan mit einer Pistole einen Kopfschuss geben oder mit ner Schrotflinte..kommt aus gleiche raus


Ok...das mit der Carakter spezialiesierung kommt wirklich bald extrem in den Shootern..wird wohl daran liegend das man sich dann besser in die Figur setzen kan die man spielt.


----------



## OldboyX (27. März 2009)

Es geht um keinerlei Vergleich zwischen den Spielen, sondern lediglich darum, welche Systemvoraussetzungen angegeben werden und wie sich das in der Realität auswirkt:

WAR hat geringere Systemvoraussetzungen als Crysis und trotzdem kommt es bei etwas Action selbst auf Rechnern die Crysis auf "sehr hoch" flüssig darstellen können einfach zu Spielspass-hemmenden Rucklern (und gerade weil WAR doch auf massive - pvp ausgelegt ist sind die Systemanforderungen für viele eine Frechheit). Und ich rede hier ausschließlich von Problemen mit Grafikperformance, da ich sehr wohl WoW auf max Details in 1k winter mit hunderten von Spielern absolut flüssig spielen kann, dass der Server dann lagt (Latenzprobleme) ist eine ganz andere Geschichte und solche Probleme hat WAR auch (neben den Engine - Problemen).


----------



## Norjena (27. März 2009)

Die Sache ist geklärt, zurrück zum Thema wenns geht.


----------



## Punischer240 (27. März 2009)

gut finde aber ..bzw glaube aber das es nicht am Spiel sondern an den Servern liegt..und weil GOA die ja hostet...


----------



## Yrhi (29. März 2009)

EA Mythic und GOA haben beim Start der Open Beta den "echten" Ansturm auf das Spiel überschätzt!

JA, 404 und so weiter, aber das waren eindeutig nur die Auswirkungen des Hypes...
Der wahre Ansturm waren eben diese 300k Spieler vor ein paar Monaten, jetzt sind es bestimmt wieder einige mehr!

Dass dabei Server geschlossen, bzw. zusammengelegt werden, ist eher ein *positives* Zeichen! Es zeigt, dass EA Mythic und GOA die Lage ernstnehmen und sich kümmern!


Nichtsdestotrotz wird es immer diese Pseudo-Foren-Profis geben, die behaupten genau zu wissen, dass WAR bald sterben wird etc. etc.!

Welcome to the internet, noob! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragaron (29. März 2009)

MaNoFsTeeL schrieb:


> Ich persönlich dachte ja, dass man bis zum großen Juni Update eher Spieler verlieren wird, also bis zum RVR Dungeon Update. Das man nun sogar vor diesem Update noch Spielerzuwachs hat, ist klasse. Denn mit diesem Update werden es sicherlich nicht weniger Spieler werden....




Ich bin auch recht neu dabei und muss sagen...

Ich kommen von WoW und haben jetzt RoM, HdR und War getestet. Und War ist das einzige Spiel, wo ich nach Lvl 10 nicht die Lust verloren habe. Wenn die noch die hakeligen Sachen in den Griff bekommen (z.B. Crafting) könnte War eine echte Alternative bis WoW 2 (Diablo 3) werden.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (29. März 2009)

Bis 40 wird sich Deine Meinung wohl auch nicht ändern. Danach wirst Du feststellen, dass nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt. Erzähl mir mehr über RoM, gerne auch per PM.

MfG


----------



## teddymorph (29. März 2009)

Long_Wolf schrieb:


> Unser Server ist im Moment so voll das es kracht...vor allem an den festungen und zum Teil der Hauptstadt, scheint also noch genug Leute zu geben die sich stundenlang im RvR rumtreiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die Spieler manuell gezählt. Mit dem Befehl "/who 40" , "/who 39" usw kann man die Anzahl der Spieler für jedes Level zählen. Ok zur Primetime geht das nicht, da es bei manchen Level mehr als 30 sind. Aber heute morgen kam auf den Server "Drakenwald" für Destro folgendes ernüchterndes Ergebnis:

6 - 40lvl
1 - 39lvl
0 - 38lvl
2 - 37lvl
0 - 36lvl
0 - 35lvl
1 - 34lvl
2 - 33lvl
0 - 32lvl
2 - 31lvl

-------------------

14 Spieler T4

1 - 30lvl
2 - 29lvl
2 - 28lvl
1 - 27lvl
0 - 26lvl
2 - 25lvl
0 - 24lvl
1 - 23lvl
1 - 22lvl
0 - 21lvl

-------------------

10 Spieler T3

2 - 20lvl
1 - 19lvl
2 - 18lvl
1 - 17lvl
1 - 16lvl
2 - 15lvl
2 - 14lvl
3 - 13lvl
4 - 12lvl
2 - 11lvl

-----------------------

20 Spieler T2

0 - 10lvl
1 - 9lvl
4 - 8lvl
0 - 7lvl
2 - 6lvl
1 - 5lvl
0 - 4lvl
2 - 3lvl
1 - 2lvl
0 - 1lvl

-----------------------

11 Spieler T1

Also ingesamt nur 55 Spieler



auf Carroburg sah es ähnlich aus. Wo die angeblichen 300k Spieler sein sollen, wenn auf den beiden deutschen Mainservern so wenig Spieler on sind, ist für mich ein Rätsel. Ich habe dann zur gleichen Zeit mal auf DAoC Albion geloggt und es gab 102 Spieler um diese Uhrzeit online. Auf dem ganzen Server waren es 295 Leute. 

Wenn man dann noch sieht, dass in WAR die Spieler ja auf vier verschiedene Gebiete (T1-T4) verteilt sind, ist das noch krasser. Da hast du im T4 gerade mal 14 Spieler (!!!!!). Was willst du dann groß zocken? In DAoC konzentriert sich alles auf ein Gebiet. Es waren von den 102 Albs ca. 70 mit Level 50 im RvR, also deutlich mehr los.

WAR ist meiner Meinung nach bald tot. Schade aber wahr


----------



## Pymonte (29. März 2009)

teddymorph schrieb:


> in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die Spieler manuell gezählt. Mit dem Befehl "/who 40" , "/who 39" usw kann man die Anzahl der Spieler für jedes Level zählen. Ok zur Primetime geht das nicht, da es bei manchen Level mehr als 30 sind. Aber heute morgen kam auf den Server "Drakenwald" für Destro folgendes ernüchterndes Ergebnis:




Schade, das /who 40 nicht der Befehl für alle lvl 40 Chars ist und das die Anzeige regionsbeschränkt (also Gebiet, nicht T4) ist. Außerdem hast du auch ne maximale Anzahl an Spielern. Da ich gestern allein im T4 mit 2 WBs auf Erengrad durch die Gegend geritten bin, sind deine Zahlen wohl nicht repräsentativ.

Aber flame on


----------



## teddymorph (29. März 2009)

das ist falsch. Mach doch mal den Befehl "/who 38" dann siehst du ALLE 38er Destros auf dem Server. Ich habe das jetzt um 15:09 Uhr gemacht und folgendes Ergebnis:

6 Spieler online, 4 davon in Drachenwacht, einer in Katrintal und einer in Reikland. Also alles Gebiete im T4. Das gleiche Ergebnis bekommst du bei der Suche im "Gemeinschaftsfenster". Also was willst du ? Kannst du mit jedem Level machen und zusammen zählen.
Er nachdenken, dann poltern.
Was sind übrgends 2 WBs? Lächerlich. Im DAoC sind zur Primetime 600 Albs im RvR. Also insgesamt ca. 1800 Leute im RvR (alle drei Reiche zusammengenommen)


----------



## Pymonte (29. März 2009)

teddymorph schrieb:


> das ist falsch. Mach doch mal den Befehl "/who 38" dann siehst du ALLE 38er Destros auf dem Server. Ich habe das jetzt um 15:09 Uhr gemacht und folgendes Ergebnis:
> 
> 6 Spieler online, 4 davon in Drachenwacht, einer in Katrintal und einer in Reikland. Also alles Gebiete im T4. Das gleiche Ergebnis bekommst du bei der Suche im "Gemeinschaftsfenster". Also was willst du ? Kannst du mit jedem Level machen und zusammen zählen.
> Er nachdenken, dann poltern.
> Was sind übrgends 2 WBs? Lächerlich. Im DAoC sind zur Primetime 600 Albs im RvR. Also insgesamt ca. 1800 Leute im RvR (alle drei Reiche zusammengenommen)


dann ein kleiner tip gib mal /hi ein...

dann weißt du warum du einen Großteil der Leute nie in einer suche findest, mal abgesehen davon das die Suche von WAR eh recht mäßig ist. Hab von unserer Gilde 0 Leute gefunden, als ich den Gildennamen eingegeben hab bei der Suche, aber es waren ca 12 Leute online

Das mit den 2 WBs bezog sich nur auf Praag, es waren auch Drachenwacht und Donnerberg RvR Aktionen. Mal abgesehen davon, das deine "Primetime" sonst wann gewesen sein kann. Bei uns ist zur Primetime wesentlich mehr los, kann natürlich sein Drakenwald tote Hose ist, das müssen die Spieler von dort mal sagen.

Alles in allem sind dein Aussagen nicht verifizierbar oder statistisch relevant, von daher könnt ich auch behaupten: "Ich hab gestern 2 WBs in Praag gesehen, da ich das auf alle Zonen aproximiere sind also insgesamt 18WBs unterwegs." Das ist eben Korrelation und Kausalität, nur weil es vielleicht zu der Uhrzeit, an diesem Tag, auf diesem Server nicht so voll war, muss das nicht für immer und für alel anderen Server zählen. Sonst wären wir nämlich wieder bei der Amokläufer Diskussion.


----------



## Blackfall234 (29. März 2009)

mezo schrieb:


> was ich immer toll findet, dass ihr immer über die wow spieler heult, aber sie als erstes nennt, wenn es um negative kriktik über war geht, auch wenn sie nichts damit zu tun haben. finde sowas wirklich arm...
> 
> wenn man selbst nicht anders ist, sollte man sich auch net über andere beschweren




Die haben ja auch wirklich nichts damit zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackfall234 (29. März 2009)

teddymorph schrieb:


> in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die Spieler manuell gezählt. Mit dem Befehl "/who 40" , "/who 39" usw kann man die Anzahl der Spieler für jedes Level zählen. Ok zur Primetime geht das nicht, da es bei manchen Level mehr als 30 sind. Aber heute morgen kam auf den Server "Drakenwald" für Destro folgendes ernüchterndes Ergebnis:
> 
> 6 - 40lvl
> 1 - 39lvl
> ...



Sowas von nicht wahr ?  Es gibt Leute die können die Screenshots sendne mit mehr als 120 leuten drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal passen auch nur die hälfte der Spieler ins Bild


----------



## Dragaron (29. März 2009)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich fast jeden 2 Tag mit 4 Gruppen a 6 Spielern ORvR im T2 spiele... Also sind da alleine 24 im Levelbereich 11-21.


----------



## EisblockError (29. März 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Ich kommen von WoW und haben jetzt RoM, HdR und War getestet. Und War ist das einzige Spiel, wo ich nach Lvl 10 nicht die Lust verloren habe. Wenn die noch die hakeligen Sachen in den Griff bekommen (z.B. Crafting) könnte War eine echte Alternative bis WoW 2 (Diablo 3) werden.



Es wird kein WoW2 geben


----------



## Skathloc (29. März 2009)

Punischer240 schrieb:


> Ein MMO mit einem Shooter zu vergleichen..gewagt..berechtigt?..Schwachsinn?
> eher letzteres selbst wen du es Online zockst...wirst du nie auf einem Server sein wo gerade 8000 Menschen spielen...(Meine Insgesammt nicht in einem Gebiet )..sonder eher nur ..bis 64 Leute schätze ich mal grob,so ist es zumindestens bei Bf2.
> 
> Bei nem Ego-Schooter muss man extrem auf Grafik setzen..auf Spieltiefe und Story wohl eher nicht da diese ja bekanntlich immer zu kurz kommen.
> ...


Wenn einige Behaupten das War bei ihnen immer auf vollen Details flüssig läuft, und es bei mir ruckelt (NICHT Lagt, Fraps und Waaghbar zeigen beide 5fps an, Lags dürften auf die FPs keinen Einfluss haben) obwohl ich das wohl Hardwarehungrigste Spiel (nach dem neuen GTA vielleicht, das kenne ich nicht) bei einer Auflösung von 1920*1200 auf Hoch (oder 1280*1024 auf very high) spielen kann mit nur vereinzelten Nachladerucklern, dann sehe ich 3 Möglichkeiten woher die Rucklerunterschiede kommen: 
1. Die anderen sehen sie nicht, da sie es gewohnt sind, oder einfach "blind" (bitte nicht beleidigend auffassen, saß aber echt mal neben einem der in CS vor sich hingeruckelt ist und gemeint hatte es wäre doch flüssig)
2. Meine Augen sind besser als die der anderen, da ich selbst Ruckler sehe die andere nicht sehen können.
3. Die FPS-Einbrüche liegen nicht am Rechner sondern am Server oder am Programmcode. Vielleicht ist aber der Client mit einem meiner Hardware-/Softwarekomponenten nicht kompatibel, dann hätte Mythic aber Müll gebaut, da ich aktuelle Teile in meinem Rechner drin habe, die ziemlich häufig verwendet werden.

Möglichkeiten 1 und 2 halte ich aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich.



Punischer240 schrieb:


> PECH ... den nur weil du zu viel Geld hast wahrscheinlich Sponsord by Mami und Papi und dan nicht einwanfrei spielen kannst obwohl du doch schon so ein Großer bist..dan haste mal ordenlich in die Schüssel geschissen...


Ne alles selber neben meinem Studium verdient. Tut aber nichts zur Sache



Punischer240 schrieb:


> Immer nur von sich äusern,...ja ich habn guten Pc bei mir laufen die EXTREM GRAFIKFRESSER GAMES bringt eigentlich nichtmal den Hund zum bellen..den den anderen ist es ziemlich lappen was du alles tolles spielen kannst..laggen tut es in jeden mmo ob WAR oder WoW..oder Hdro oder wie sie alle heissen


Es lagt nicht ---> es ruckelt, hab ich aber schonmal gesagt.


aber bitte BTT:




teddymorph schrieb:


> in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die Spieler manuell gezählt. Mit dem Befehl "/who 40" , "/who 39" usw kann man die Anzahl der Spieler für jedes Level zählen. *Ok zur Primetime geht das nicht, da es bei manchen Level mehr als 30 sind* Ich weiß ja nicht was du gehört hast, aber War soll um einiges Casualfreundlicher als DAOC sein, und in diesen Casuals sehe ich einen großen Anteil der gesamten Spielerschaft. Bei den meisten anderen MMOs hat man eben feste Termine oder muss viel farmen. Dazu fehlt den Casuals eben meistens die Zeit. In War loggt man sich nach der Arbeit ein und spielt halt ein bisl RVR. Und das ist halt bei den meisten Abends oder Nachmittags: Also Primetime. Aber *heute morgen*  kam auf den Server "Drakenwald" für Destro folgendes ernüchterndes Ergebnis: [...] Ich muss zugeben, zur Zeit bin ich morgens (also dann wenn die meisten Leute wohl arbeiten oder in der Schule/Uni sitzen) auch online, da gerade Semesterferien sind. Da sind im T4 meist 1-2 WB unterwegs, im T1/2 auch jeweils etwa eine. Dazu kommen noch die ganzen PVE-ler und Leute die Szenarien machen oder Farmen. Ich schätze da mal auf etwa 150 Spieler die online sind. (Erengrad Order) Und meistens sehe ich bei uns morgens auch nur Twinks, da man im T4 sowieso kaum was machen kann, Festungen sind um diese Uhrzeit Aussichtslos, und au Karusell fahren haben viele keine Lust



Hab mal das Paradoxe fett markiert und Anmerkungen in Rot eingefügt.

Von halb Tod kann da nicht die rede sein. Vor allem da Abends die Zonen so voll sind, dass man nichtmal vernünftig durchreiten kann, da es anfängt zu ruckeln.


----------



## Niste (29. März 2009)

Ich sage nur Warhammer geht nicht die Luft aus:-)


----------



## DeeeRoy (29. März 2009)

Danke @teddymorph, du hast dich zu einer Lachnummer hier im Thema gemacht und ich danke dir für dein Post über die Spielerzahlen in WAR. Hab Tränen gelacht über die Unwissenheit einiger Menschen (du)! Null Ahnung über Funktionen im Spiel und dann noch es besser wissen. Daumen hoch, du bist mein Held....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Abend noch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (29. März 2009)

teddymorph schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die Spieler manuell gezählt. Mit dem Befehl "/who 40" , "/who 39" usw kann man die Anzahl der Spieler für jedes Level zählen. Ok zur Primetime geht das nicht, da es bei manchen Level mehr als 30 sind. Aber heute morgen kam auf den Server "Drakenwald" für Destro folgendes ernüchterndes Ergebnis



Ich finde es alles andere als ernüchternd, wenn ich ein MMORPG zusammen mit Leuten spiele, die am Sonntagmorgen was anderes zu tun haben, also ihre Zeit in ein Online-Computerspiel zu blasen. Zeugt für mich von einem gesunden Privatleben.


----------



## MoVedder (29. März 2009)

teddymorph schrieb:


> in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die Spieler manuell gezählt. Mit dem Befehl "/who 40" , "/who 39" usw kann man die Anzahl der Spieler für jedes Level zählen. Ok zur Primetime geht das nicht, da es bei manchen Level mehr als 30 sind. Aber heute morgen kam auf den Server "Drakenwald" für Destro folgendes ernüchterndes Ergebnis:
> 
> 6 - 40lvl
> 1 - 39lvl
> ...




Also ich habe schon viele traurige und unitelligente sowie frustrierte nap Posts gelesen, aber dies übertrifft wirklich alles...
Bist du sexuell frustriert?,..hast du kein Geld für WAR?,..komm , sag uns was dich wirklich bedrückt...

omfG


----------



## MaNoFsTeeL (29. März 2009)

teddymorph schrieb:


> in welcher Welt lebst du? Ich habe mir mal den Spaß gemacht und die Spieler manuell gezählt. Mit dem Befehl "/who 40" , "/who 39" usw kann man die Anzahl der Spieler für jedes Level zählen. Ok zur Primetime geht das nicht, da es bei manchen Level mehr als 30 sind. Aber heute morgen kam auf den Server "Drakenwald" für Destro folgendes ernüchterndes Ergebnis:



Und wer spielt Sonntag morgens? Oo

Die meisten Leute schlafen da doch noch, großartig, ein Beleg, das Warhammer tot ist, am Sonntagmorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikehoof (30. März 2009)

Also auf Drakenwald war am WE recht viel los am Freitag Großraid der Order, am Sonntag Großraid der Destros (leider anscheinend noch etwas unkoordiniert) und gestern abend wurde sich auch fleissig gehauen.

An die Destros von Drakenwald der Samstag war klasse endlich mal Flagge gezeigt. Unser erster Großraid mit der Ordnung ist übrigens total in die Hose gegangen seinerzeit also weiter weiter :-)


----------



## pbODW (30. März 2009)

und ich hatte am Samtag keine Zeit als sich die Destros in der Haupstadt zum Raid versammelt haben, grmmml......


----------



## EisblockError (30. März 2009)

MoVedder schrieb:


> Also ich habe schon viele traurige und unitelligente sowie frustrierte nap Posts gelesen, aber dies übertrifft wirklich alles...
> Bist du sexuell frustriert?,..hast du kein Geld für WAR?,..komm , sag uns was dich wirklich bedrückt...
> 
> omfG




War die fullquote nötig? meistens löschen die Mods sie. Naja für den Rest deines Beitrags kann man dir auch ne Verwarnung geben.



btt: Ich denke schon dass WAR, anders als WoW, einmal die Luft ausgehen wird, allerdings nicht in naher Zeit


----------



## giggi (30. März 2009)

Also ich werde auch mal was dazu sagen hierXD
Hmm ja also ich habe jetzt 2 jahre lang WoW gezockt hat mir auch immer Spaß gemacht aber was derzeit in der WoWCommunity abgeht macht echt kein Spaß mehr früher is man inis gegangen aus fun heute zählt life dps addheal etc...
Content ist mit WotLk Sau öde geworden Raiden macht auch kein Spaß mehr da der Gammelcontent so öde ist PvP is eh Müll in WoW da ja eh immer alle op sind und dann generft werden dass man dann kein pve mehr machen kann etc...
aber ich schweife ab ich finde bei mir zumindest ist die Luft bei WoW raus und ich werde mir mal WAR holen und klar ich fand es bis jetzt toll in den Startgebieten is wenigstens was los im Gegensatz zu WoW und mein Gott das Spiel gibts n halbes Jahr und alles wird schwarz gemalt finde das nicht so gut außerdem ist es war und nicht wow deswegen finde ich solche vergleiche eh immer n bissl blöd und ich finde die grafik die kämpfe zum beispiel sehr interesannt gehalten aber denke das es auch wieder nur das eintönige kombinations klicken wie bei WoW wird aber ich finde War auf jeden Fall sehr interesannt und cool XD
im Gegensatz zu HdRo ich denke das braucht noch n bissl Zeit dann werden die kleinen Fehler auch behoben außerdem bei WoW gibts auch bugs noch und nöcher und zum Teil laggt es kommt zu Serverdowns etc.
Ist nicht alles Gold was Glänzt und soll ja auch nur Spaß machen und denn hab ich bei War im Gegensatz zu WoW wieder gefunden hier "muss" ich nicht um 19:00uhr da sein weil die Gilde wieder mal in Naxx abgammeln will...
Es ist schön mal wieder neu an zu fangen und selbst mal wieder n NOOB zu sein XD 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (30. März 2009)

EisblockError schrieb:


> War die fullquote nötig? meistens löschen die Mods sie. Naja für den Rest deines Beitrags kann man dir auch ne Verwarnung geben.
> 
> 
> 
> btt: Ich denke schon dass WAR, anders als WoW, einmal die Luft ausgehen wird, allerdings nicht in naher Zeit



Schon wieder so ein "Drohpost" von dir. Versuchst du mit solchen Sprüchen andere einzuschüchtern?

Oder verkraftet dein edles Gemüt nur gewählte Ausdrucksweisen?


----------



## Raaandy (30. März 2009)

also ganz im ernst alle die hier sagen war geht die luft aus EUCH MUSS ICH SAGEN

IHR SEID LÄCHERLICH!

wie ich es schon einmal gesagt habe war wird nie die luft ausgehen und das hat vorallem VORALLEM EINEN DICKEN GRUND

jetzt denkt mal nach ihr propheten der schwarzmalerei was könnte das wohl sein?

antwort: EA! 

mehr sag ich dazu nichtmehr. 

solange hopp bei hoffenheim is
solange abramowitsch bei chelsea is
solange paris hilton von ihrem dad alles in arsch gestopft bekommt

solange Warhammer von EA finanziert wird (und EA wird damit nicht aufhören da aus Warhammer das größte fantasy mmorpg an geschichten rauszuholen ist mehr als von wow was viele nicht wissen) Warhammer niemals die luft ausgehen.

also diejenigen die hier nur rumflamen macht euch ma locker und heult wieder im wow forum rum das alles öde is pvp und pve 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß an alle warhammer gamer haut rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (31. März 2009)

EA hat zwar Geld, aber die sind geizig^^. 
Die sind ja mit schuld das Warhammer "zu früh" released wurde.

Wobei ich ähnlich denke wie du, solange Geld fließt, und ich gehe davon aus das fließt hier, kann man ordentlich was raushohlen.

Warhammer hat eindeutig Potenzial, und es macht Spaß.
Wenn es in Zukunft gut gepatcht wird, könnte Wow einpacken, außer vl für Leute die wirklich kein PvP mögen....aber Raids ließen sich ja im Grunde auch einbauen sobald genug Leute spielen leidet RvR darunter nicht, im Gegenteil, manchmal wären ein paar Leute weniger pro Gebiet sogar gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Miracolax (31. März 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> solange Warhammer von EA finanziert wird (und EA wird damit nicht aufhören da aus Warhammer das größte fantasy mmorpg an geschichten rauszuholen ist mehr als von wow was viele nicht wissen) Warhammer niemals die luft ausgehen.



Warhammer wird sicher nicht die Luft ausgehen, es wandern nur immer mehr Spieler ab und lassen (vorläufig oder länger) ihr Abo auslaufen. Denn was man sowohl hier als auch in diversen anderen Foren liest sieht es wohl so aus das die meisten seit 1.2 noch mehr genervt und frustriert sind. Und ob EA dann überwiegend nur noch NPC's finanzieren wird ist fraglich.




			
				Raaandy schrieb:
			
		

> also diejenigen die hier nur rumflamen macht euch ma locker und heult  wieder im wow forum rum das alles öde is pvp und pve



Es soll auch Leute geben die was anderes als nur WoW kennen & spielen, denen Warhammer ganz einfach nicht (mehr) gefällt oder auch einfach nur ein geregeltes RL haben. Jeder der das heilige Warhammer kritisiert (ob berechtigt, konstruktiv oder nicht - oder ganz einfach nur mal den Frust rauslassen) und trotzdem in den entsprechenden Foren mitliest/schreibt ist also automatisch ein flamender WoW-Junkie? Sehr toll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Was kann man denn jetzt groß sagen...
mit Patch 1.2 würde ich die Abo-Zahl beim nächsten Quartalsbericht bei etwa 200k ansiedeln, trotz Trial.
Wenn 1.2.1 das Balancing nicht in eine akzeptable Richtung bewegt und die Server-Lags zumindest reduziert, dann werden die 150.000 wohl auch möglich sein.

Und vorsicht: Eigene Meinung nach hier im Forum und bei WAR-Spielern gesammelten Eindrücken.
WoW-Flames könnt ihr euch verkneifen, werden nur reported, und nicht beantwortet.

Und nochmal allgemein zum Thema "die Luft ausgehen":
WAR wird es noch lange geben, die Frage ist aber, wie eine vor Release erstellte Roadmap eingehalten werden kann, wenn man mit mehr kontinuierlichen Einnahmen gerechnet hat. Man wird Einschnitte machen müssen, und die treffen die Spieler. Zum Beispiel: Wie lang wird jetzt schon auf einen Fix des AE-Balancings gewartet?


----------



## Pente (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Was kann man denn jetzt groß sagen...
> mit Patch 1.2 würde ich die Abo-Zahl beim nächsten Quartalsbericht bei etwa 200k ansiedeln, trotz Trial.
> Wenn 1.2.1 das Balancing nicht in eine akzeptable Richtung bewegt und die Server-Lags zumindest reduziert, dann werden die 150.000 wohl auch möglich sein.



Interessant dann wäre ein MMORPG in deinen Augen eine Aktie deren Kurs sich täglich ändert. Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir sagen, dass sich die Auswirklungen von Accountkündigungen in MMORPGs nicht direkt bemerkbar machen sondern mit einer Verzögerung von 2-3 Monaten. Im schlimmsten Fall sogar 5-6 Monate. Woran das liegt? Ganz einfach an dem gegebenem Abonenntensystem. Wenn ich das Abo im 3 Monate Rhythmus bezahle und am Ende des ersten Monats feststelle, dass ich aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht mehr spielen möchte habe ich dennoch für die nächsten 2 Monate ebenfalls bezahlt. Der Verlust meiner Abozahlungen tritt also erst im Monat nach dem Ablauf meines Accounts auf. Natürlich könnte man nun die These aufstellen, dass die Mehrheit der Warhammer Spieler ihr Abo im Monatsrhythmus zahlt. Dann wären wir wieder bei einem der berühmten "was wäre wenn" Theorien die fernab von jeglicher Realität sind.

Accountzahlen schwanken nicht wie Aktienkurse sondern bewegen sich über Wochen / Monate hinweg in einem Korridor von x Abonnenten. Die Abonnentenzahl spiegelt aber in keinem MMORPG die Zahl der Spieler auf den Servern wieder. Nur weil das Abo von einem Spieler noch läuft heißt das längst nicht, dass die Person noch aktiv spielt. Korrekterweise müsste man also festhalten, dass die Spielerzahlen wie von dir beschrieben schwanken könnten.  Im Bezug auf die Abozahlen eher unrealistisch.


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

Hm Lari, da hast du aber mal wieder tief in deine Glaskugel geschaut.

Warum warten wir nicht einfach die Q1 Zahlen ab, bevor wieder mal angefangen wird mit Hilfe hellseherischer Fähigkeiten in die Zukunft zu schauen?

Das du dich ernsthaft über Flames wunderst, wundert mich...


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Interessant dann wäre ein MMORPG in deinen Augen eine Aktie deren Kurs sich täglich ändert.


Seit wann ist 1.2 auf den Servern? 4 Wochen? Wann werden wohl die nächsten Zahlen veröffentlicht? 1 - 2 Monate? Das ist für mich alles andere als täglich.
Sollte Mythic/GOA es nicht in den Griff kriegen mit den momentan herrschenden Problemen, also im Endeffekt erstmal mit 1.2.1, dann wird die allgemeine "ich verlänger erstmal nicht" Stimmung anhalten.

Und wenn man sich jetzt noch die Stimmungen ansieht, die zur Verkündung von 300.000 Abonnenten und momentan herrschten/herrschen, dann ist das garnicht so unrealistisch.



> Das du dich ernsthaft über Flames wunderst, wundert mich...


Ich wunder mich nicht über Flames, ich werde sie nur ignorieren und reporten.

Im übrigen relativier ich das ganze ja sogar selbst. Ist eben nur eine Schätzung, von einem aussen stehenden.


----------



## Senubirath (31. März 2009)

Joah und morgen nehmen die Tauben den Bus....

Das gilt nur dir LoD.... warte es ab und halte dich ansatzweise mit etlichen deiner Bemerkungen zurück... wenn es eintreffen sollte was du probaganda mässig ablässt erlauben wir dir sogar zu sagen "Ich habs euch ja gesagt..."

Aber ich finde es einfach herzallerliebst wie du nur durch das lesen von threads und der meinung derer die einfach nur frustriert sind weil es kein DAoC2 oder was auch immer in dich aufnimmst und sie als gültig setzen möchtest. Ich könnte ja auch sagen "Bitte Namen einsetzen eines Mmo" ist viel zu schwach und in 3 monaten wird es abgeschaltet da es eh keinen juckt, da der hersteller sich nicht konzentriert und alle nur verarscht und so

Ich nehme nun ein beispiel das nicht Blizz gehört sondern Cryptic.... die habe vor einiger zeit ein mmo rausgebracht das CoH hies und ein Add-On namens CoV diese Games haben weit weniger User als War und leben immer noch... auch leiden sie unter dieversen Problemen wie Balance und sogar der Unfairen Schwierigkeits stufen... nur regt sich da keiner auf... warum auch... die wo beim Spiel geblieben sind finden es okay und das wird auch so bleiben bis die wiedergutmachung von den Entwicklern kommt. CoH ist wie War (war ist ein wenig stärtker) und die Entwickler reisen sich den allerwertesten auf damit die Spieler das machen können wofür sie zahlen... spielen und spaß haben. Aber es muss ja immer einige geben die sich berufen fühlen als Prediger durch boards zu wandern und den anderen ihren spaß kaputt machen zu wollen.  Und ich bin mir net sicher, ob du dich in der rolle siehst... oder was meinst du?


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Ich meine, dass du meine Posts auch ganz lesen und vor allem verstehen solltest.
Ich werde garantiert "meine etlichen Bemerkungen" nicht zurückhalten, weil ein paar Hardliner meinen, jemandem den Mund verbieten zu können.

Es hätte ja auch anfangen können mit "Ich glaube nicht, dass die Zahlen weiter gesunken sind, denn...". Stattdessen relativiert man das, was ich geschrieben habe, anstatt selbst mal was vorzubringen. Wenn du es als Propaganda siehst, was ich schreibe: deine Sache. Ich seh das Spiel eben nicht mit einer rosa-roten Brille. Ich sehe:
Balance im Arsch (Stichwort AE)
Server-Performance zur Prime-Time im Arsch, vor allem für Melee-Charaktere (Stichwort "Out of Range" "Lag")
Kräfte-Ausgeglichenheit auf den Servern zum Teil im Arsch (Siehe Erengrad, fast täglich Angriff auf IC)

Na wenn das mal keine Grundlage für steigende Spielerzahlen ist...

Probier es doch einfach mal, versuch hier mal Argumente zu bringen die jemanden davon überzeugen könnten, dass WAR steigende Spielerzahlen hat.

Denn mehr als das Gegenteil davon hab ich nicht behauptet, sogar begründet.
Und für dich nochmal anders gesagt: WAR geht nicht die Luft aus, die Luft wird nur langsam aber sicher immer dünner.


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

Boah Lari... 

Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: was bezweckst du wirklich mit deiner unschuldigen "Ich will doch nur meine ganz bescheidenen Ansichten rüberbringen und werde aus Undank auch noch von allen geflamed"-Nummer?

WELCHEN von deinen Punkten hast du selbst erlebt? Hast du inzwischen deinen Account. reaktiviert? Ja? Oder legst du dir dauernd Test-Accs an, um jetzt mal wieder mitreden zu können? 

Also was siehst du ohne Zugang zum Spiel? Nix.



Wenn man dir monatelang beim posten zuschaut ist doch ziemlich deutlich zu erkennen, dass es dir Vergnügen bereitet die WAR-Foren zu durchforsten und bei jeder Gelegenheit ein paar Dolchstöße auszuteilen.

Und wenn dann mal wieder jemandem die Hutschnur reisst, kann man die aufgesetzte Empörung und Unschuld bei dir regelrecht riechen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> ...


Ich warte weiterhin auf die Argumente, die auf steigende Spielerzahlen deuten könnten. War ja wieder nur heiße Luft.


----------



## salimyr (31. März 2009)

Ich hab schon viele Forentrolle gesehen, aber Lari übertrifft eigentlich alle, Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie du von vorne her schonmal jegliche Kritik abwürgst und die Antwort der anderen vorgibst, allein deswegen lohnt es sich, ab und an hier vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich warte weiterhin auf die Argumente, die auf steigende Spielerzahlen deuten könnten. War ja wieder nur heiße Luft.



Warum weichst du seiner Frage aus und wechselst komplett das Thema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?

MfG Michael

PS: Mein Argument für steigende Spielerzahlen: WAR macht Spaß und ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Spiel! Leider gibt es zu viele Miesmacher die in jeder Suppe 10 Haare finden (EDIT und dann meinen nur weil sie WAR nicht toll finden muss es der Rest der Welt auch scheisse finden und deshalb können die Abbozahlen ja nur sinken.


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich warte weiterhin auf die Argumente, die auf steigende Spielerzahlen deuten könnten. War ja wieder nur heiße Luft.



Ich verkneife mir jetzt mal eine passende Reaktion auf diesen dreisten Post.

Argumente? Ich als Spieler? Wo soll ich die aktuellen Zahlen her wissen? Spiele auf Carroburg und der Server ist selbst im T2 RAMMELVOLL. Was soll ich als Spieler sonst beurteilen?

Soll ich es dir gleich tun und meine Glaskugel rausholen?

Deine selbst konstruierten Zahlen können stimmen. Genauso gut kann WAR inzwischen bei >400K Abonnenten sein.

WIR WISSEN ES NICHT!


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Leute Leute,
> 
> Destro auf Erengrad ist ja fast schlimmer als Order auf Middenland. Warum checkt der Zerg es nicht, dass sie sich dadurch nur noch mehr Gegner wegnehmen, wenn sie jeden Tag IC raiden? Einmal, zweimal machts ja noch Spaß, aber nach einer Woche Dauergeraide hab ich langsam das Gefühl die Destros sind schon merklich weniger geworden, und wenn dieser Trend anhält, endet alles so wie auf Middenland im PvE.






Prometx schrieb:


> das problem ist nicht das es zu wenige destros auf erengrad gibt! sondern das wir destros einfach keine lust haben auf t4 orvr bei diesen lags...






Pente schrieb:


> So sieht's aus. Wir spielen sicher nicht wochenlang Rufspender und baden den Mist aus den Mythic mit 1.2 gebaut hat. Von der Klassenbalance, die Mythic mal mega verhauen hat, mal ganz abgesehen ist es der Zerstörung im Moment sowieso nur bedingt möglich die Stadt zu verteidigen. Nach 15-20min fliegen alle Zerstörungsspieler aus den Invasions-PQs und die Ordnung spielt diese ~30min komplett alleine. Sich dann nach dem erneuten Einloggen nochmal für die Invasions-PQs anzumelden wenn die Ordnung schon 96% hat macht nicht wirklich großen Sinn.
> 
> Wird Zeit, dass Mythic den ganzen Mist mit Patch 1.2.1 wieder ausbügelt andernfalls heißt es bald nicht mehr RvR sondern "Ordnung gegen NPCs".
> 
> ...






pbODW schrieb:


> Naja, es ist halt eine Schwäche des Spiels, der sogenannte Endcontent reißt niemanden mehr vom Hocker.
> 
> Die drei Instanzen auf Dauer zu farmen ist nicht wirklich prickelnd und wenn man mal so einen verbuggten Haupstatdtdeff mitgemacht  hat, twinkt man bei der nächsten Meldung, dass die Order in der Hauptstadt steht, in aller Seelenruhe weiter.



Genau, da reaktivier ich doch bestimmt. Klingt ja alles prima  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Warum weichst du seiner Frage aus und wechselst komplett das Thema rolleyes.gif ?


Da gab es eine themenbezogene Frage? Komplett anderes Thema? Ich bleib eigentlich die ganze Zeit beim gleichen...
Und zwar, ob die Luft ausgeht oder nicht. Aber das muss ja unersichtlich sein, oder es wird direkt beim Nick LoD_Lari auf brainafk gestellt.

Nun wieder zurück zum Topic? Ab jetzt lasse ich zumindest sowas wie die vorherigen Posts unbeantwortet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2009)

Es gibt Leute in Foren die schreiben das es draußen Regnet, dabei scheint die Sonne.. gehst du dann trotzdem mit Regenschirm vor die Tür?

Am besten ist es dann doch einfach selbst ans Fenster zu gehen und mal raus zu schauen.. oder?


----------



## Markon78 (31. März 2009)

Also ich hab meinen Account vor gut 4 Wochen gekündigt und kann daher
nur bedingt ein Urteil abgeben.
Wir haben auf Carroburg eigentlich "fast" nur Kreisraids gegen NPCs machen
können/müssen, wie auch immer und nebenbei zum x-ten Male Lost Vale clearen,
was aufgrund der damaligen Bugs einfach nervig war.
Wirklich gute Idden, waren der Wälzer Wissens, die Titel und das Leveln durch PvP.
Da hats Leveln echt Spass gemacht. 

Meine letzten Erfahrungen mit WAR waren eigentlich gemischt.....viele, viele Leute
gingen (speziell in der WoD Allianz), fast alle die noch spielten twinkten lieber,
da Ihnen eine Beschränkung im "MASSRVR" beid en T5 Festungen einfach nur lächerlich
vorkam (ist auch meine Meinung - von der miesen Performance bei dem Pixelmüll
mal ganz abgesehen).

Ich hoffe NICHT, das WAR die Luft ausgeht, aber es ist leider auf Dauer zu befürchten.

mfg


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

Herrlich! Ich liebe Menschen, die sich auf diese Weise ihre Meinung über etwas bilden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die meisten lesen auch BILD und glauben alles, was dort steht.

Edit: Das ist natürlich auf Lari bezogen, nicht auf Markon.


----------



## Shagkul (31. März 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Boah Lari...
> 
> Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich: was bezweckst du wirklich mit deiner unschuldigen "Ich will doch nur meine ganz bescheidenen Ansichten rüberbringen und werde aus Undank auch noch von allen geflamed"-Nummer?
> 
> ...



Auch solche Vorgehensweise darf man Melden.
Wenn jemand monatelang die gleiche Leier abzieht und den Leuten ihr ding nur mies machen will, wird von Seiten der Mods her auch was unternommen. Setzt nur voraus das Leute begründetet Meldungen machen und bisschen den Sachverhalt erklären, da die Mods das dann aus dem Gesamtbild entnehmen können.
Es geht dabei nicht um Meinungsunterdrücken sondern darum, dass man nicht in jedem Thread diese kundtun muss und vor allen dingen wie.

Oder fällt euch nicht auf, wer schon einige Zeit keine nervigen Posts mehr schreibt?

Ich finde Briefmarkensammeln öde und ich glaube in dem Hobbybereich sinken die Zahlen für Nachwuchs drastisch.

Deshalb gehe ich aber auch in kein Forum von Briefmarkensammlern und drücke ihnen Tag für Tag rein, dass ihr Hobby nur die wenigsten anspricht. 

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Blackfall234 (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Also entweder ist dein Post ironisch, oder traurig.
> Auf diesen Bash von Spielern anderer Spiele geh ich nicht ein, aber kurz zu den ach so großzügigen Entwicklern.
> Diese 4 "neuen" Klassen wurden endlich nachgereicht, da sie kurz vor Release weg gestrichen wurden. Diese nicht kostenlos zu bringen wäre eine Frechheit gewesen.




Der Slayer is abr neu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und Blizz hätte da wohl die frechheit begangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Immerhin in 2 Addons eine Klasse die am Anfang ( wie`s jezz is kA) übelstermaßen OP ist/war zu bringen is ja auch der Hammer !


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Auch solche Vorgehensweise darf man Melden.


Ahja, Meinungsäußerung im Rahmen der Netiquette melden, na dann wünsch ich dir echt viel Glück.
Meine Posts sind "sauber", die Reaktionen nicht. Der Mod, der hier immer aufräumt ist mein Ex-Gildenleiter, er kennt den Namen und meine Posts. Er ist dann noch einer der wenigen, der sachlich antwortet.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (31. März 2009)

So wie der TE sieht, geht WAR lange nicht die luft aus, da es jede menge diskussionen hervorholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und solange über jmd/etwas geredet wird, ist es bei weitem nicht tot^^


----------



## Torhall (31. März 2009)

Wer sich die Meinung über ein Spiel nur über Forenbeiträge bildet ist selbst schuld.
Die whiner schreien überall lauter als die zufriedenen Spieler.
Bei manch einem scheint sich das gesamte Leben um nichts anderes zu drehen.


----------



## Mikehoof (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ahja, Meinungsäußerung im Rahmen der Netiquette melden, na dann wünsch ich dir echt viel Glück.
> Meine Posts sind "sauber", die Reaktionen nicht. Der Mod, der hier immer aufräumt ist mein Ex-Gildenleiter, er kennt den Namen und meine Posts. Er ist dann noch einer der wenigen, der sachlich antwortet.





Ich freue mich auf den nächsten Patch im April der dann viele neue Sachen bringt und hoffentlich das AOE Geheule beendet.

Bis nachher Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shagkul (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ahja, Meinungsäußerung im Rahmen der Netiquette melden, na dann wünsch ich dir echt viel Glück.
> Meine Posts sind "sauber", die Reaktionen nicht. Der Mod, der hier immer aufräumt ist mein *Ex-Gildenleiter*, er kennt den Namen und meine Posts. Er ist dann noch einer der wenigen, der sachlich antwortet.



Gut das Du das sagst damit kann man arbeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es geht nicht darum das Du Deine Meinung nicht sagen kannst. oder sogar sollst... aber Du musst meinen ganzen Post lesen um zu verstehen wann es miesmache ist, oder Meinungsäußerung.

Wenn ich Deine Posts mitverfolge dann empfinde ich es in letzter Zeit immer wieder als das selbe, nur im rahmen der Netiquette, da magst Du recht haben.

Ich halte Dich für einen guten Gesprächspartner der sachliche und höffliche Kritik und Meinungen äußern kann. 
Nur @Lari wenn mir Deine Frisur nicht gefällt, in dem Fall WAR, muss ich es nicht immer und immer wieder breittreten. Das ist dann nicht mehr sachlich und höfflich sondern erweist sich als Provokation, da wir wissen das Dir WAR so nicht zusagt.

Wir müssen nicht alle einer Meinung sein, aber ich versuche Dich ja auch nicht zu überzeugen das WAR ein tolles Spiel ist und es mir im Moment gerade sehr viel Spaß macht.

Anders rum würdest Du uns am liebsten mit Deiner Meinung erschlagen, bis wir nicht mal mehr zucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Denk mal bitte darüber nach……
Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Pente (31. März 2009)

*Bitte klärt persönliche Differenzen per PM oder ignoriert euch einfach. Unser Forum ist hierfür definitiv nicht der richtige Ort.*




LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Mod, der hier immer aufräumt ist mein Ex-Gildenleiter, er kennt den Namen und meine Posts. Er ist dann noch einer der wenigen, der sachlich antwortet.


Meine Stellung innerhalb einer Warhammer Online Gilde hat mit meiner Arbeit und meiner Funktion als Forenmoderator nichts zu tun. Es besteht für mich keinerlei Grund aufgrund dessen User zu bevorzugen oder gar zu benachteiligen. Unsere *Forenregeln* sowie die *Netiquette* gelten für alle im gleichen Maße. Wäre ich Polizist könnte ich auch nicht grundlos Menschen einsperren nur weil mir ihre Nase nicht gefällt. Die Reports gehen an alle Moderatoren und ich bin zum Glück nicht der Einzige der hier nach dem Rechten sieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass du mir nicht unterstellt hast parteiisch zu sein, nichts desto trotz führen derartige Aussagen sehr schnell zu genau diesem Bild und dies ist definitiv nicht der Fall. Für mich spielt es absolut keine Rolle ob der Poster in meiner Gilde ist oder ob ich ihn evtl mag oder nicht.


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Shagkul schrieb:


> Wir müssen nicht alle einer Meinung sein, aber ich versuche Dich ja auch nicht zu überzeugen das WAR ein tolles Spiel ist und es mir im Moment gerade sehr viel Spaß macht.


Klar müssen wir nicht einer Meinung sein, aber von 90% der Leute die antworten kommt nichts anderes als ein mehr oder minder freundliches "Verpiss dich". Dein Post ist da noch eine Sternstunde des WAR-Forums.



> Anders rum würdest Du uns am liebsten mit Deiner Meinung erschlagen, bis wir nicht mal mehr zucken
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein, ich diskutiere nur gerne, ob im WoW oder WAR Forum von buffed.de
Es ist erstaunlicherweise aber so, dass es hier nicht mehr möglich ist, da man nicht auf das achtet, was geschrieben wurde, sondern wer es schreibt.

Es beschweren sich Leute über Balance, AE, Performance etc. in anderen Threads. Da ist das völlig in Ordnung.
Nehm ich diese Dinge als Beispiele, um meine Aussage zu dem Titel dieses threads zu treffen, dann ist das alles wieder falsch, ich erzähl nur Blödsinn und es hat alles keinerlei Grundlage. Ich denke du verstehst, was ich meine.




> Meine Stellung innerhalb einer Warhammer Online Gilde hat mit meiner Arbeit und meiner Funktion als Forenmoderator nichts zu tun. Es besteht für mich keinerlei Grund aufgrund dessen User zu bevorzugen oder gar zu benachteiligen.


Das wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen. Es sollte bloß zeigen, dass ich den Mods nicht unbekannt bin. Du hast es ja richtig verstanden.


----------



## Azddel (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Es beschweren sich Leute über Balance, AE, Performance etc. in anderen Threads. Da ist das völlig in Ordnung.
> Nehm ich diese Dinge als Beispiele, um meine Aussage zu dem Titel dieses threads zu treffen, dann ist das alles wieder falsch, ich erzähl nur Blödsinn und es hat alles keinerlei Grundlage. Ich denke du verstehst, was ich meine.



Deine Argumentationsführung ist in so einem Fall dann nichts anderes als übelste Kolportage.
Ich muss dir sicher nicht sagen, dass in einem Forum wie diesem hier die negativen Meinungsäußerungen bei weitem überwiegen, wodurch es ein Leichtes ist, sich die Rosinen da heraus zu picken und diese dann als schlagkräftige Argumente ins Feld zu führen.
Jeder Journalist z.B., der auf diese Art arbeitete, würde ziemlich schnell in ziemlich hohem Bogen vor die Tür gesetzt werden; es sei denn, sein Arbeitgeber ist die Bildzeitung.
Du kannst doch nicht allen Ernstes die Unmutsäußerungen bezüglich der (womöglich nur vermeintlichen) Unbalanciertheit der Klassen und Fraktionen hernhemen und daraus einen Rückgang der Abonenntenzahlen ableiten.
Und im Endeffekt erwartest du tatsächlich, dass alle dir zustimmen und Beifall klatschen; auch wenn du anderes behauptest und sagst, es gehe dir nur um die Diskusssion an sich; dann allerdings wärest du wohl weniger verbissen und nicht so in Abwehr- und Verteidigungshaltung.
Ok, jetzt hab ich meinen Faden verloren. Nichts für ungut.


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Klar müssen wir nicht einer Meinung sein, aber von 90% der Leute die antworten kommt nichts anderes als ein mehr oder minder freundliches "Verpiss dich". Dein Post ist da noch eine Sternstunde des WAR-Forums.
> 
> 
> Nein, ich diskutiere nur gerne, ob im WoW oder WAR Forum von buffed.de
> ...



Wenn sich einer über Performance beschwert gilt das leider immer gleich als Fakt ... wenn ich allerdings schreibe, dass auf meinem Phenom II 940, 4Gb RAM und Ati Radeon 4870 1GB Grafikspeicher bei mir mit 1920x1200 volle Details und 8xAF bei 60-80 FPS läuft und nur bei wirklich dicken Keepkämpfen auf 20-25 FPS runter geht und ich deshalb eigentlich keine Performanceprobleme habe wird das leider immer ignoriert ... das kann ja nicht sein .. der andere schrieb doch dass die Performance scheisse ist. Auch auf meinem iMac mit Core2 Duo 2,4 GHz, 3GB RAM (da 32 Bit XP) und Radeon HD2600 mit 256MB Grafikspeicher lief es gar nicht sooo übel bei etwa 40-60 FPS nur war da wohl die 256MB Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals, denn bei bestimmten Zaubereffekten brach die Performance auf ca 5-7 FPS ein (deshalb hab ich dort immer nur mit Zaubereffekten auf mich selbst gespielt, das ist mit dem neuen Rechner vorbei).

Was Balance angeht die ist eigentlich in Ordnung, aber wie immer stört man sich an ein paar Fertigkeiten der anderen Seite. Z.B.: AE-Stun-Moral 2 vom Feuerzauberer (und vergisst dass der Jünger des Kain die gleiche Moralfertigkeit hat). Ich würde mir umgekehrt auch selfheal beim Eisenbrecher wünschen wie es der Schwarzork hat oder fetch beim Weissen Löwen ohne verbuggtes Pet im Laufen mit 1sekunde Casttime wie beim Chaosbarbar ohne jegliche Chance das zu kontern. Aber ich beschwer mich nicht auf jeder Seite gibt es gewisse Vorteile. Aber viele vergessen, dass solche Fertigkeiten meist nur geringen einfluss haben viel wichtiger ist wie gut eine Fraktion zusammenspielt, den Feind von der Seite überrascht oder taktisch in die Zange nimmt.

MfG Michael


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

Nein Lari, du erzählst Blödsinn, weil du dir aus Threads in denen Ingameprobleme diskutiert werden deine ganz eigene WAR-Abonnenten Zukunftsprognose bastelst.


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Und im Endeffekt erwartest du tatsächlich, dass alle dir zustimmen und Beifall klatschen; auch wenn du anderes behauptest und sagst, es gehe dir nur um die Diskusssion an sich.


Gewiss nicht, aber such doch seit meinem Post, der diese Farce hier ausgelöst hat, auch nur einen einzigen Post, der sich wirklich ums Thema dreht. Ich seh da nur Pentes Post, danach das übliche, was auf Posts von mir folgt, und zu 99% nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.
Soll ich jetzt deswegen aufhören, hier zu schreiben, weil die üblichen Verdächtigen nicht in der Lage sind, themenbezogen zu antworten? Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht tun.



> Nein Lari, du erzählst Blödsinn, weil du dir aus Threads in denen Ingameprobleme diskutiert werden deine ganz eigene WAR-Abonnenten Zukunftsprognose bastelst.


Wenn du dann irgendwann mal etwas wichtiges zu sagen hast schreib mir eine PM, hier im Forum setz ich dich auf Ignore.

@ Astravall:
Es sollte Server-Performance heißen, dass die Client-Performance sich verbessert hat weiß ich. Es geht um die Lags, die auftreten, wenn viele Spieler aufeinander treffen.
Und das Balancing: Die Meleeheiler stehen hinten, spammen ihren Grp-Heal, für den sie keine LoS brauchen. Die BWs/Sorcs spammen ihre Grube/Feuerregen, für die sie keine LoS brauchen. Tore einschlagen mit einer Ramme? Nicht möglich. Ganze Warbands laufen im RvR, da man feindliche Effekte ja ausgestellt zwecks Performance-Steigerung, in diese "Dead-Zones".
Mythic kriegt es nicht hin, etwas so zu patchen, dass danach nicht wieder irgendeine Kombo maßlos überpowert wäre.


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Wenn du dann irgendwann mal etwas wichtiges zu sagen hast schreib mir eine PM, hier im Forum setz ich dich auf Ignore.



Mach das. Es ändert nichts daran, dass ich mich weiter zu dir äußern werde so lange du mühsam konstruierte und notdürftig als Diskussion getarnte Negativpropaganda betreibst und dir unbequeme Posts einfach ignorierst.


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Gewiss nicht, aber such doch seit meinem Post, der diese Farce hier ausgelöst hat, auch nur einen einzigen Post, der sich wirklich ums Thema dreht. Ich seh da nur Pentes Post, danach das übliche, was auf Posts von mir folgt, und zu 99% nichts mit dem Thema zu tun hat.
> Soll ich jetzt deswegen aufhören, hier zu schreiben, weil die üblichen Verdächtigen nicht in der Lage sind, themenbezogen zu antworten? Ich werde es jedenfalls nicht tun.



Wieso sollte man Themen bezogen antworten? Es kommt immer einer wie du der schon lange nimmer spielt und sagt alles sei Quatch was ich schreibe. WAR gehe unter weil Performance und Balance und überhaupt. Oder mein Beitrag wird komplett ignoriert statdessen kommt garantiert ein 'WAR geht unter weil bla blubb usw ... '. Ich versuche es zwar tortzdem immer wieder, aber ist halt etwas frustuerend wenn man immer von einer Gegenteiligen festgefahrenen Meinung überfahren wird nach dem Motto: Je öfter man es wiederholt desto richtiger wird es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Ascían (31. März 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Mach das. Es ändert nichts daran, dass ich mich weiter zu dir äußern werde so lange du mühsam konstruierte und notdürftig als Diskussion getarnte Negativpropaganda betreibst und dir unbequeme Posts einfach ignorierst.



Ich wollte diesen Thread eigentlich nicht pushen, damit er im Datennirvana versinkt, aber du hast Recht. Auch Titel wie : "WAR am Ende??!!", WAR scheisse?!!", "WAR der letzte Dreck???!!" sollten per sé ignoriert werden von WAR-Spielern, da es den Erstellern oftmals nur darum geht im Ticker aufzutauchen, genauso wie es Lari darum geht, den aktuellen Spielern von WAR das Game madig zu reden anstatt sich wieder moshen zu lassen ingame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber bei nem WoW-Spieler kann ich das gut verstehen, ist halt grad total tote Hose dort.


----------



## OldboyX (31. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:
			
		

> Accountzahlen schwanken nicht wie Aktienkurse sondern bewegen sich über Wochen / Monate hinweg in einem Korridor von x Abonnenten. Die Abonnentenzahl spiegelt aber in keinem MMORPG die Zahl der Spieler auf den Servern wieder. Nur weil das Abo von einem Spieler noch läuft heißt das längst nicht, dass die Person noch aktiv spielt. Korrekterweise müsste man also festhalten, dass die Spielerzahlen wie von dir beschrieben schwanken könnten. Im Bezug auf die Abozahlen eher unrealistisch.



Da müsste ich jetzt auch widersprechen. Vielleicht für die ersten Monate nach Release des Games ist dies richtig, aber danach hat man auf jeden Fall eine solche Streuung, dass nicht für alle Spieler der Abozyklus gleich verläuft (i.e. es gibt genausoviele Spieler, die nach Kündigung nur noch 1 Tag bezahlte Spielweise hätten) da ja die Leute ihre Abos zu unterschiedlicher Zeit gestartet haben. Sollte also wirklich ein schlechter Patch zu merklichen Account-Kündigungen führen, so wird dies wohl allerspätestens nach 1 Monat auch finanziell relevante Auswirkungen haben. Außerdem sollte man nicht von einem 3-Monats Abo ausgehen. Vor allem wenn es ums aufhören geht, sind sicherlich Spieler die monatlich bezahlen sowieso diejenigen die zuerst aufhören, weil sie von vornherein eine geringere Bindung zu dem Produkt eingegangen sind.

Anders gesagt, je längt das Abo bezahlt ist, desto mehr wird der Spieler in Kauf nehmen / warten / auf Besserung hoffen.


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, WAR geht unter, bloß mal meine persönliche Schätzung abgegeben, wieviel WAR-Abos EA beim nächsten Bericht wohl nennen wird.
Für manche scheint das ja ein Weltuntergang zu sein. Und vor allem gehen sie dann einem persönlich an die Gurgel, anstatt mal zu sagen "Ich denke, sie werden x Abos verkünden, weil...". Das hab ich aber schonmal gesagt.

Wenn sie so etwas schreiben würden, dann könnten Interessierte Leute mal die andere Seite der Forenbesucher sehen, denen WAR gefällt, trotz Fehler. Was sie jetzt sehen und lesen können... so einen großen Unterschied zum WoW-Forum gibt es da garnicht. Die einen Pro, die anderen Contra, und die meisten einfach nur Schwachsinn + Offtopic.



> Aber bei nem WoW-Spieler kann ich das gut verstehen, ist halt grad total tote Hose dort.


Ich habe nur das Glück, dass ich genug Zeit habe auf der Arbeit, um hier zu schreiben. Hat nichts mit WoW zu tun.


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> @ Astravall:
> Es sollte Server-Performance heißen, dass die Client-Performance sich verbessert hat weiß ich. Es geht um die Lags, die auftreten, wenn viele Spieler aufeinander treffen.
> ...



Ja was nun? Geht es um Server-Performance?


> Es sollte Server-Performance heißen, dass die Client-Performance sich verbessert hat weiß ich. Es geht um die Lags, die auftreten, wenn viele Spieler aufeinander treffen.


oder Client-Performance?


> Ganze Warbands laufen im RvR, da man feindliche Effekte ja ausgestellt zwecks Performance-Steigerung



Komischweise hab ich selbst bei Festungsraids keine Server-Lags festgestellt bisher. Komisch ... aber vielleicht sind auf Huss nur zu wenige Angreiffer und deffer wenn die Zone eh schon voll ist sodass alle die dazu wollen weggeportet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Wegen Balance ... natürlich kann ich Rammen ... natürlich nicht unbedingt mit der stumpfsinnigsten aller Taktiken: Tanks ans Tor und gib ihm ... Aber wie wäre es mal mit AE-Silence und GTAE auf die Zinnen Spammen ... da ist es ganz schnell vorbei mir Feuerregen/Grube von oben. Und dann können auch die Tanks mit Ramme ans Tor. Oder ich greife das Tor mit Fernkämpfern und Kanonen an.

Aber hey das würde ja vorraussetzen dass man mal nachdenkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2009)

Ascían schrieb:


> Ich wollte diesen Thread eigentlich nicht pushen, damit er im Datennirvana versinkt, aber du hast Recht. Auch Titel wie : "WAR am Ende??!!", WAR scheisse?!!", "WAR der letzte Dreck???!!" sollten per sé ignoriert werden von WAR-Spielern, da es den Erstellern oftmals nur darum geht im Ticker aufzutauchen, genauso wie es Lari darum geht, den aktuellen Spielern von WAR das Game madig zu reden anstatt sich wieder moshen zu lassen ingame
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bitte lies dir meinen 1. Post durch, also den Eröffnungspost.. ich wollte damit nicht ausdrücken das War nen dreckspiel is und untergeht, ich wollte mich lediglich vergewissern ob der Verkäufer sich nur etwas zusammen gedichtet hat, oder obs nen Hintergrund hat.
Das das ganze so extrem ausartet wusste ich nicht, und mir tuts schon fast leid.


----------



## Markon78 (31. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Wenn sich einer über Performance beschwert gilt das leider immer gleich als Fakt ... wenn ich allerdings schreibe, dass auf meinem Phenom II 940, 4Gb RAM und Ati Radeon 4870 1GB Grafikspeicher bei mir mit 1920x1200 volle Details und 8xAF bei 60-80 FPS läuft und nur bei wirklich dicken Keepkämpfen auf 20-25 FPS runter geht und ich deshalb eigentlich keine Performanceprobleme habe wird das leider immer ignoriert ... das kann ja nicht sein .. der andere schrieb doch dass die Performance scheisse ist. Auch auf meinem iMac mit Core2 Duo 2,4 GHz, 3GB RAM (da 32 Bit XP) und Radeon HD2600 mit 256MB Grafikspeicher lief es gar nicht sooo übel bei etwa 40-60 FPS nur war da wohl die 256MB Grafikkarte der Flaschenhals, denn bei bestimmten Zaubereffekten brach die Performance auf ca 5-7 FPS ein (deshalb hab ich dort immer nur mit Zaubereffekten auf mich selbst gespielt, das ist mit dem neuen Rechner vorbei).
> .....
> 
> MfG Michael



Das Problem dabei ist nicht das Dir keiner glaubt, sondern das es nicht nachvollziehbar ist.
Ein kurzer Vergleich:
Age of Conan (ja das hab ich wieder reaktivert und spiel es gerne und daher der Vergleich hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
- Beste Grafik in einem MMO (meiner Meinung nach)
- Volle Details
- ALLE Schatten HIGH
- 1680 x 1020
- AA8Q
- Bei Keepraids einfach AA aus und ein paar Sichtweiten runter (so ca. 40 fps konstant trotz 90 Spieler auf einem Haufen)
usw.
=> mit DX9 IMMER zwischen 60 und 80 fps; mit DX10 eher so an die 30 (natürlich alles ruckelfrei)

Warhammer Online
- Alle Details hoch
- Über Nvidia SysSteuerung AA eingeschaltet usw.
- Grafik unterstes MMO Niveau (sry is aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
=> an die 50 fps bei Zergfights so an die 15 (wobei hier leichtes ruckeln bereits einsetzt), bei grossen Raids auf Festungen => fast unspielbar



Beide Tests mit meinem Sys:
Intel Q6600 4 x 2,40 Ghz
4 Gig DDR3 Ram
Sata 2 Raid
Nvidia 9800 GTX+ von Zotac (leicht übertaktet von Hersteller)

-----------------------------

Kannst Du mir das erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... und so gehts nicht nur mir so, sondern es haben viele die ich noch von der WoD Allianz kenne
genau die gleichen Probleme (oder gehabt wegen Acc quit).

Du siehst also....es gibt speziell beim Thema "FPS" + "Performance" immer mehrere Optionen und Sichtweisen, aber es ist bzw. wäre
ganz klar Mythics Aufgabe das asap zu lösen. Nach 4 Monaten hätte ich mir das erwartet, daher war dies (neben dem nicht vorhandenen bzw. mangelhaften
Endcontent [Hi@Spielerlimits in Festungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]) einer der Gründe meinen Acc. zu quitten.

mfg


----------



## Azddel (31. März 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> Das das ganze so extrem ausatmet wusste ich nicht, und mir tuts schon fast leid.



Bester Verschreiber seit langer Zeit. Danke dafür :-)

Auf vielfachen Wunsch, @Topic: 400.000 aktive Abonnenten werden im nächsten Quartalsbericht verkündet werden.
Von den EA-Topmanager persönlich auf ein Stück Papier geschrieben.
Ich kann mich auch täuschen. Glaube das aber nicht.


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, WAR geht unter, bloß mal meine persönliche Schätzung abgegeben, wieviel WAR-Abos EA beim nächsten Bericht wohl nennen wird.
> Für manche scheint das ja ein Weltuntergang zu sein. Und vor allem gehen sie dann einem persönlich an die Gurgel, anstatt mal zu sagen "Ich denke, sie werden x Abos verkünden, weil...". Das hab ich aber schonmal gesagt.
> 
> Wenn sie so etwas schreiben würden, dann könnten Interessierte Leute mal die andere Seite der Forenbesucher sehen, denen WAR gefällt, trotz Fehler. Was sie jetzt sehen und lesen können... so einen großen Unterschied zum WoW-Forum gibt es da garnicht. Die einen Pro, die anderen Contra, und die meisten einfach nur Schwachsinn + Offtopic.
> ...



Hmm ... dann mal meine Prognose: ich denke es werden mehr Abbos als die 300k vom letzten mal sein da ich z.b. ne Menge Leute getroffen habe die über Testaccounts in War reingeschnuppert sind und viele auch verlängert haben weil WAR trotz der vielen Unkenrufe durchaus Spaß macht.

MfG Michael


----------



## zenturionzi (31. März 2009)

Bämmm  Blizzard hat auch WAR  Down  gemacht  hehe


----------



## Lari (31. März 2009)

Astravall:
Huss ist von den Server-Problemen nicht betroffen, da dieser nicht an seine Belastungsgrenzen gerät. Aber nimm dir mal die Hoch besiedelten Server, wie z.B. Erengrad. Dort gibt es diese Lags, die es für Melee Spieler zur Qual machen, oder wo nach dem Drücken des Hotkeys erst 5 Sekunden später eine Reaktion des Clients kommt. Zur PrimeTime selbstverständlich.

Und wenn es so einfach wäre, das AE Problem zu umgehen, dann würden die Leute in allen Foren nicht so nach einem Nerf schreien.

Azddel zeigt übrigens wieder hervorragend, was ich schonmal gesagt habe: Ernsthaft antworten können die wenigsten. Woran es liegt? Keine Argumente parat? Ich weiß es nicht. Da muss ich dich echt mal loben Astravall, ein Lichtblick hier.


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> (...)
> Warhammer Online
> - Alle Details hoch
> - Über Nvidia SysSteuerung AA eingeschaltet usw.
> ...



Grafik unterstes MMO Niveau O_o?

Wir spielen wohl nicht das gleiche spiel oder?

http://gordionsgalater-daoc.de/Sonstiges/W...Trabian_026.jpg

Vielleicht mach ich heute Abend mal noch mehr Screenshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. War leider momentan das einzige welches ich zufällig zur Hand hatte.

Die Grafik ist mit sehr hoch auflösenden Texturen und vielen Details gerade auch bei den Charaktere alles andere als Anspruchslos was grafik und Performance angeht IMHO.

MfG Michael


----------



## Fox82 (31. März 2009)

An den TE!

Ich komme auch aus der Nähe von Darmstadt und bin auch oft und gerne zum Gamestop dort gegangen ABER lass dich nicht von den Dingen beeindrucken die die Herren Verkäufer dort orakeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Die haben schlichtweg relativ selten Ahnung von dem was sie da erzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Bestes Beispiel ist, als Ich mir damals dort HDRO gekauft habe, haben die mir deutlichst abgeraten davon und wollten mir das WOW-Addon aufschwätzen weil HDRO ja sooooo kangweilig sein soll und sicher nicht den Geschmack eines "alten" WoW-Hasen treffen würde...Ich hab den SHop dann Vogelzeigend verlassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Astravall:
> (...)
> 
> Und wenn es so einfach wäre, das AE Problem zu umgehen, dann würden die Leute in allen Foren nicht so nach einem Nerf schreien.



Doch es ist so einfach ... hab ich mehrmals so praktiziert ... aber noch viel einfacher ist es nach NERV zu schreien!

MfG Michael


----------



## Markon78 (31. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Grafik unterstes MMO Niveau O_o?
> 
> Wir spielen wohl nicht das gleiche spiel oder?
> 
> ...



Das ist vor dem DX10 Update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ....
http://img26.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=51043455.jpg

und ja, Warhammer Online ist absolut ca. 3 Jahre hinten was die Grafik anbelangt. Eventuell ist "schlechteste Grafik in einem MMO" etwas hart, aber
ein Spiel das 2008 released wird, da wird mehr erwartet als der Pixelmüll welcher auch noch ruckelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Nachtglanz (31. März 2009)

Azddel schrieb:


> Bester Verschreiber seit langer Zeit. Danke dafür :-)



Jaja, bin mit den Gedanken auf der Arbeit.. also da sollten sie auch sein.. äh, aber da kommt halt nunmal dann sowas bei raus..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (31. März 2009)

....und weils schnell ging, hier noch paar schnelle Screens mit DX10 (Wasser, Schatten, Nebel usw..)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg

Edit: Sorry, aber leider is grad Nacht und da gibts keine mit der Sonneneintrahlung zwischen den Blättern usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... und leider sind die Screens aufgrund AA8Q ein bisserl
"verwaschen"


----------



## Elindir (31. März 2009)

@Markon78

naja die Screens überzeugen mich absolut nicht... Vor dem Releas sah das Spiel ziemlich krass aus. Aber nach dem sie die Grafik extrem runtergeschraubt hatten... naja ... standart.... Die Texturen sind recht öde. Zugegeben, der Charakter ist schon um längen "besser" als in WAR. Wobei mir die in WAR trotzdem mehr gefallen

zudem hast du sehr miese FPS zahlen... auf einem Screen sind die bei 16.... Grafik hochschrauben ist eins. Spielbar ist was anderes


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

@Markon: wurde denn die berüchtigte Instanzierung entfernt, die AoC-Grafik überhaupt erst ermöglicht hat?

Grafisch mag ich beide, WAR und AoC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings hat damals ab ca. Stufe 55 praktisch der komplette Content gefehlt und ich hab es mir nach 1-2 Monaten verkniffen, mir das gegrinde weiter anzutun.

Was sich da bei AoC geändert hat, weiss ich nicht und werd es vermutlich nie erfahren.


----------



## Markon78 (31. März 2009)

Also zuerstmal:
Die FPS gehen runter sobald man den Ingame Screenshot Button drückt...und auf einem hatte ich auch 33+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... also pls alle beurteilen.

Zum anderen:
Es gibt mittlerweile genug Content, vor allem ab 55 wegen dem neuem Gebiet "Ymirs Pass" inkl. neuer 6er Ini Amphitheater  ... sehr geil gemacht
Für 80er gibts Neu:
- Schlachthauskeller (Soloini für Rezepte und blaude Drops farmen + Gold)
- Xibaluku (Schwerste 6Mann INI mit insgesamt 12 Bossen, es droppen neben Waffen und Rezpeten auch das T0,5 Set für jede Klasse)
- Hallen des Frosts (für level 75 bis 80 6 Mann Ini, droppt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
und und und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... aber wie heute zu lesen ist, gibts ja bald 14 Tagestrial, also am besten selber dann ein Bild machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Shagkul (31. März 2009)

Ok damit ich mir nichts nachsagen lassen muss….

Ich denke nicht, dass WAR die Luft ausgeht.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass sich die Abozahlen nach oben hinbewegen. Würde mich aber freuen, wenn ich positiv überrascht werde.

Warum nicht?
Weil das Spiel schlecht geredet wird und es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Üble nachrede. 
Es gab da mal ein Beispiel, eine negative Sache verbreitet sich bis zu sieben mal, während etwas positives sich meist nur zweimal weitererzählt. Habe leider keine Quelle mehr zu dieser Studie.

Dann denke ich, dass viele zu WoW verwöhnt sind und dieses zu sehr als Vergleich heranziehen.
Auch WoW lief zu Release lange Zeit nicht Lagfrei, auch WoW war zu Anfang eine Baustelle, wo noch nicht gleich alles optimal funktionierte.

Ich für meinen Teil begleite gerne Spiele bei ihrer Entwicklung und fühle mich damit ein bisschen als Teil davon und ja ich habe RL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bevor ich mir hier etwas nachsagen lassen muss.

Ich denke, dass WAR sich trotz alledem noch recht gut entwickeln wird.

Gruß Shagkul


----------



## Elindir (31. März 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Die FPS gehen runter sobald man den Ingame Screenshot Button drückt...und auf einem hatte ich auch 33+
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hab gesagt auf EINEM hast du 16FPS. Kennst du das Wort auf EINEM? Das heist nur 1 (eins) deiner Screens hat 16FPS. Zudem habe ich gesagt, die FPS Zahlen seine alle recht mies! Und für mich ist 33FPS immernoch mies! Also lass bitte solche scheiß Sprüche wie "pls alles Beachten bla bal" ....

aber anscheinend hast du ja eine gute Ausrede mit den FPS Einbrüchen wenn man ein Screen macht. Dies mag stimmen. Mir auch egal. Trotzdem finde ich insgesammt die WAR Grafik nicht viel schlechter. Mir gefällst jedenfalls. 

Die Grafik Technologien von AoC mögen um längen besser sein als die in WAR. Aber der Gesamteindruck überzeugt mich in WAR mehr. 

Also was lehren wir daraus? es ist Geschmacksache!! Also lass bitte Aussagen wie "die WAR Grafik ist unterste Schublade" sowas ist einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## Markon78 (31. März 2009)

schade das Du das aus den Kontext reisst, aber du kannst Dich beruhigen, ich geh schon wieder aus eurem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...
Wollte hier eigentlich nur einen Vergleich bieten zur der aktuellen Diskussion, aber wenns sich so kleine Leute wie Du
gleich aufregen müssen tztztzt......

Ahja....wie gesagt...ich hab immer so an die 30-40 fps mit DX10..._DAS_ ist ruckelfrei.
Wenn Du denkst das is anders => Dein Problem 

cya

Edit: Die Grafik an sich ist Geschmackssache, die QUALITÄT aber NICHT. Warhammer Online hat nun mal die schlechteste Qualität der Texturen usw.
ganz egal wie sehr Dich das aufregt. D.h. ja nicht, das es jedem gefällt (kenn ja massig Leute denen es ebenso wie mir ergeht) aber auch nicht
das Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... äh ahja... Qualität, verstehst Du das Wort eigentlich? Sonst www.google.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (31. März 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Warhammer Online
> - Alle Details hoch
> - Über Nvidia SysSteuerung AA eingeschaltet usw.
> - Grafik unterstes MMO Niveau (sry is aber so
> ...


Darüber soll ich mich nicht Aufregen dürfen?? lol in welcher Welt lebst du? Überleg dir zuerst was du schreibst!



Markon78 schrieb:


> schade das Du das aus den Kontext reisst


Und was bitte reisse ich aus dem Kontext?



Markon78 schrieb:


> aber wenns sich so kleine Leute wie Du gleich aufregen müssen tztztzt......


Wie gesagt, überleg dir halt zuerst was du schreibst. Ober besser gesagt, sei dir der Konsequent mancher Aussagen bewusster!



Edit: 
Ich weis jetzt was dein Problem ist, du hast das Gefühl die WAR Grafik ist schlecht. Also schreibst du es so als wär es ein Fakt... Genau das gleich mit der Ruckelfrei Diskussion. Du findest das 30FPS Ruckelfrei sind. Du schreibst:


> 0-40 fps mit DX10..._DAS_ ist ruckelfrei.


Es ist DEINE Meinung und NICHT FAKT!!!

Den ich finde 30FPS sind nicht Ruckelfrei! Da dies aber immer Objektiv ist, schreibe ich auch immer so und behaupte nie es sei FAKT!


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> Edit: Die Grafik an sich ist Geschmackssache, die QUALITÄT aber NICHT. Warhammer Online hat nun mal die schlechteste Qualität der Texturen usw.
> ganz egal wie sehr Dich das aufregt. D.h. ja nicht, das es jedem gefällt (kenn ja massig Leute denen es ebenso wie mir ergeht) aber auch nicht
> das Gegenteil
> 
> ...



Jesus Christus, was ist das denn für ein Unfug? Woran wird denn die "Qualität der Texturen", die ja offenbar objektiv messbar ist, festgemacht?


----------



## Thandrulim (31. März 2009)

untgergang hin oder her, solange es unsre kleine fangemeinde gibt, die den mächten der untergangsverschwörungstheorethikern die stirn bietet ist warhammer sicher noch eine gute zeit dabei. das einzige problem was ich sehe, dass möglicherweise durch die, jetzt mal rein hypothethisch, spielerverringerung maximal die interesse der hersteller reduziert wird und somit neue patches/events weniger werden.


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

Thandrulim schrieb:


> das einzige problem was ich sehe, dass möglicherweise durch die, jetzt mal rein hypothethisch, spielerverringerung maximal die interesse der hersteller reduziert wird und somit neue patches/events weniger werden.



Wenn ich sehe, wieviele AddOns und Veränderungen DAoC erlebt hat, hält sich meine Angst diesbezüglich in Grenzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (31. März 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> kenn ja massig Leute denen es ebenso wie mir ergeht


Also kennst du andere Leute die auch nix in der Birne haben?

glaube Heterik hat dazu schon was schlaues gesagt... lies mal den Unterschied von Objektivität und Subjektivität nach...


----------



## Azddel (31. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Azddel zeigt übrigens wieder hervorragend, was ich schonmal gesagt habe: Ernsthaft antworten können die wenigsten. Woran es liegt? Keine Argumente parat? Ich weiß es nicht. Da muss ich dich echt mal loben Astravall, ein Lichtblick hier.



Jetzt muss ich als das schlechte Beispiel herhalten? Nun gut, soll mir recht sein.
Argumentativ kann man die im Threadthema gestellte Frage nun einmal nicht beantworten, meiner Meimung nach, aber das habe ich ja schon erwähnt. Die Spekulation über sinkende oder steigende Abonnentenzahlen ist eben das: Spekulation. 
Insofern steht meine Antwort deinen "mit Fakten" unterlegten Ausführungen in nichts nach.
Ernsthaftigkeit ist etwas, das du hier gar nicht einfordern kannst, wenn Ernsthaftigkeit die Frage nach der Empirie stellt. Wir werden alle auf die nächsten offiziellen Zahlen warten müssen. Dann werden wir schlauer sein.
Oder eben auch nicht. Denn man soll ja keiner Statistik trauen, die man nicht selbst gefälscht hat.


----------



## Irn-Bru (31. März 2009)

> naja die Screens überzeugen mich absolut nicht... Vor dem Releas sah das Spiel ziemlich krass aus. Aber nach dem sie die Grafik extrem runtergeschraubt hatten... naja ... standart..





> Trotzdem finde ich insgesammt die WAR Grafik nicht viel schlechter.





ok zugegeben die location für die sreens hat er nicht gerade optimal gewählt. Von der Landschaft her so wie man es auf den screens sieht, schauts bei Vanguard z.B. nicht viel anders aus. Ich habe viel mmos probiert und AoC hat definitiv die beste Grafik von allen, entsprechende Hardare vorrausgesetzt. Über den Rest des Spiels kann man sich streiten, was ja viele schon hobbymäßig tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber zwischen der Grafik von Warhammer und AoC liegen welten


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> Aber zwischen der Grafik von Warhammer und AoC liegen welten



Die Grafik von AoC sieht unbestritten ein gutes Stück besser (sprich: realistischer, detailierter, polygonreicher) als die von WAR aus, ja.

Nur wie schaut's mit den FPS aus sobald sich die restlichen 15 Spieler zu ner epischen Schlacht treffen?


----------



## Norjena (31. März 2009)

Das Grafik irrelevant für den Erfolg eines Spiels ist beweißen wohl alle Spiele von Blizzard oder?

Auch in Zeiten in denen Star Craft, Warcraft, oder auch WoW eine ziemlich schlechte Grafik haben sind sie immernoch mit die beliebtesten Spiele?

Was ist mit all den Grafkikmonstern? Crysis, die neuenn C&C etc...überall hört man mehr oder weniger..."tolle Grafik aber der Rest? Naja..:"

Und grade MMO´s wo sich mehre Leute treffen, sei es für RvR Raids oder sonstwas, hat "schlechtere" Grafik eindeutige Vorteile was Performance angeht.


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> ....und weils schnell ging, hier noch paar schnelle Screens mit DX10 (Wasser, Schatten, Nebel usw..)
> 
> (...)
> mfg
> ...



Sicher AoC ist von der Grafik her nicht schlecht ... zu welchem Preis? Relativ kleine Gebiete und hat auch nicht gerade niedrige Hardwareanforderungen und nun sag mal ehrlich sieht DAS nach scheiss Grafik aus? Ich denke nicht Tim 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Michael


----------



## OldboyX (31. März 2009)

> Sicher AoC ist von der Grafik her nicht schlecht ... zu welchem Preis? Relativ kleine Gebiete und hat auch nicht gerade niedrige Hardwareanforderungen und nun sag mal ehrlich sieht DAS nach scheiss Grafik aus? Ich denke nicht Tim wink.gif



Also dazu kann ich nur fragen, was meinst du mit "zu welchem Preis"? AoC hat einfach "bessere" Grafik als WAR, was die technische Seite angeht. Ob einem ein bestimmter "Artstyle" gefällt ist nunmal Geschmackssache. Doch kann ich nicht bestätigen, dass AoC viel kleinere Gebiete hätte als WAR - welches genauso Ladezonen hat (keine zusammenhängende offene Welt). Age of Conan läuft sehr sehr flüssig, auch bei viel action und einiges an Spielern am Bildschirm.

Klar - in Age of Conan muss man auf die 500 Mann Burgenschlachten verzichten - so what.


----------



## Markon78 (31. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Also kennst du andere Leute die auch nix in der Birne haben?
> 
> glaube Heterik hat dazu schon was schlaues gesagt... lies mal den Unterschied von Objektivität und Subjektivität nach...



Nix in der Birne? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr argumentationsreich kleiner Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du kannst ja mal gerne mit den ca. 30 Leuten allein aus der grössten Allianz (WoD) auf Carroburg reden. Mit diesen 30 Leuten (mittlerweile viele Ex-Members ^^)
waren wir fast immer gemeinsam in KTs unterwegs zum "raiden" (Achtung EDNCONTENT NPC Action in den Burgen *lach*). Da kommt man in einige Gesprächsthemen
und fast alle von den 30 hatten genau das gleiche Verständnis was punkto Qualität der Grafik angeht.
1 Meinung ist das eine, fast 30 eine andere..... nochmal: MIR IST ES EGAL, da es ja eh Geschmackssache ist, aber die Grafik Qualität von Warhammer Online 
mit AoC zu vergleichen ist wie der Vergleich von einem 1er Golf zu einem Ferrari F40.
Beide Autos haben Ihre Fanclubs, aber keiner wird bestreiten das der Ferrari das qualitativ bessere und schnellere Autos ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

....und ja, die Screens waren schnell zuhause gemacht worden während ich mich auf die Arbeit vorbereitet hab.....gibt sicher weitaus bessere
Loations zum Screenshot machen (OT, Ymirs Pass, die ganzen Inis usw...). Ich werd aber keine mehr nachreichen, da es anscheinend sinnlos ist
gegen derart lernresistente Warhammer Fanbois versuchen zu argumentieren.

Ich wünsch euch (ehrlich) viel Spass mit eurem Warhammer Online. Nichts würde der Alleinherrschaft von Blizzard mit WoW mehr nutzen als wieder
ein gescheitertes MMO, aber man sollte nicht blind und mit aller Gewalt alle Fakten (leider Fanboi, das sind Fakten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) vom Tisch fegen.

mfg


----------



## MoVedder (31. März 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt auf EINEM hast du 16FPS. Kennst du das Wort auf EINEM? Das heist nur 1 (eins) deiner Screens hat 16FPS. Zudem habe ich gesagt, die FPS Zahlen seine alle recht mies! Und für mich ist 33FPS immernoch mies! Also lass bitte solche scheiß Sprüche wie "pls alles Beachten bla bal" ....
> 
> aber anscheinend hast du ja eine gute Ausrede mit den FPS Einbrüchen wenn man ein Screen macht. Dies mag stimmen. Mir auch egal. Trotzdem finde ich insgesammt die WAR Grafik nicht viel schlechter. Mir gefällst jedenfalls.
> 
> ...



Meine Frames sind im Pve 100+ und in Szenarien mit 30 oder 40 Mann noch gute 80, und ich habe Spiele wie Oblivion Elders Scroll und HDRO gespielt , und ich muss sagen ich finde die Graphic von den Charakteren in WAR detailliert , und echt gut! ( falls man mit hoher Auflösung spielt! ) und die Umgebung find ich ( bis evtl. auf paar Bäume) auch wirklich gelungen! Und die Engine bevorzuge ich sogar vor der von HDRO.!


mfG

Edit @ Markon:
Ich hab AOC exakt 1 Stunde gespielt, und dann aufgehört und wieder deinstalliert, weil es mir von der Framesaugenden Graphic schlecht wurde.
Einzig was mich an dem Spiel flashte waren die Frauen die man bis auf das höschen ausziehen konnte.
Sonst fand das Spiel einfach nur hässlich.
( Und ja alles auf so hoch wies geht , Auflösung 1920x1080 und Sichtweite 5600 Meter etc, langweilt mich nicht damit)

Hab zu viele Screens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kopfabdunoob (31. März 2009)

Lass besser die finger von diesem spiel. die hier bei buffed sind zumeist nicht objektiv und reden sich alles schön. das spiel ist crap und nur die ganz ansruchslosen zocken es. die luft ist nicht raus ... sie war nie drin. die abbozahlen sind am arsch und sterntaler hat es lange verheimlicht vor der community. traurige sache ... vielleicht hat er auch einen maulkorb bekommen.


----------



## Klos1 (31. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Sicher AoC ist von der Grafik her nicht schlecht ... zu welchem Preis? Relativ kleine Gebiete und hat auch nicht gerade niedrige Hardwareanforderungen und nun sag mal ehrlich sieht DAS nach scheiss Grafik aus? Ich denke nicht Tim
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Scheiß Grafik hat Warhammer bestimmt nicht. Aber auch keine gute. Und ich muss auch sagen, daß die Texturen zwar nicht unbedingt sehr schlecht sind, aber vielerorts viel zu spät als scharfe Texturen geladen werden. Oft hat man wirklich übelsten Matsch vor sich, obwohl man eigentlich nicht allzuweit von betreffender Stelle entfernt ist.

Also, es stimmt meiner Meinung nach schon auch, daß die Qualität an vielen Stellen stark zu wünschen übrig lässt. Nun gut, damit kann ich persönlich leben. Ein grafisches Highlight sollte Warhammer niemals werden.

Was meiner Meinung aber untragbar ist, und was sehr wohl vom Potenzial her ein KO-Kriterium für Warhammer werden könnte, ist die schlechte Performance in den Schlachten. Ein Spiel, daß nur noch so vor sich hinlagt, wenn es mal zur Sache geht, gleichzeitig dies aber als Hauptcontent ansieht, wird früher oder später scheitern.

Das ist der einzige Grund, warum Warhammer meiner Meinung nach scheitern könnte. Und nicht etwa, weil Wow, Hdro, Vanguard oder was auch immer so viel besser ist. Die Spiele können schlicht nicht in Konkurrenz zueinander treten, da sie andere Schwerpunkte haben. Es gibt für PVP-Spieler meiner Meinung nach im Moment kaum Alternativen.


----------



## heretik (31. März 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Lass besser die finger von diesem spiel. die hier bei buffed sind zumeist nicht objektiv und reden sich alles schön. das spiel ist crap und nur die ganz ansruchslosen zocken es. die luft ist nicht raus ... sie war nie drin. die abbozahlen sind am arsch und sterntaler hat es lange verheimlicht vor der community. traurige sache ... vielleicht hat er auch einen maulkorb bekommen.



1) WoW-Avatar
2) aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen im WAR-Forum unterwegs
3) ausschließlich negative Meinung zum Spiel

Erstaunlich. Habt Ihr irgendwo nen kleinen Hassclub aufgemacht, dessen einziger Lebenszweck derzeit darin besteht, regelmäßig ins WAR-Forum zu kacken?

Ich denke mal wenn jemand die Meinung von WoW-Spielern wissen wollte würde er ins WoW-Forum gehen. Jeder, der hier im WAR-Forum fragt, wird wohl zwangsläufig auch die Meinung von WAR-Spielern hören wollen, nicht wahr? Obwohl, keine Ahnung ob du wirklich SO weit denkst...


----------



## Astravall (31. März 2009)

kopfabdunoob schrieb:


> Lass besser die finger von diesem spiel. die hier bei buffed sind zumeist nicht objektiv und reden sich alles schön. das spiel ist crap und nur die ganz ansruchslosen zocken es. die luft ist nicht raus ... sie war nie drin. die abbozahlen sind am arsch und sterntaler hat es lange verheimlicht vor der community. traurige sache ... vielleicht hat er auch einen maulkorb bekommen.



Objektiv und dein Beitrag in einem Post ist ein Paradoxon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber vielleicht belegst du deine 'Fakten' noch mit mit ein paar Argumenten ... ich bin ja gespannt.

MfG Michael


----------



## doggystyle (31. März 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> Objektiv und dein Beitrag in einem Post ist ein Paradoxon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ach... die "Argumente" schaut er sich einfach in ein paar Heulthreads ab und bringt sie hier als seine eigenen vor... wäre nicht der einzige, der das so macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (31. März 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> 1) WoW-Avatar
> 2) aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen Gründen im WAR-Forum unterwegs
> 3) ausschließlich negative Meinung zum Spiel
> 
> ...



Ich denke eher er hat es ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,..
falls nicht, dann god help us / him o.o


----------



## Irn-Bru (1. April 2009)

> ich denke eher er hat es ironisch gemeint wink.gif,..
> falls nicht, dann god help us / him o.o



ne hat er nicht. In fast jedem newspost schreibt er das gleiche. Er brauch die Aufmerksamkeit, also tut ihm dem Gefallen und regt euch darüber auf,dann geht es ihm besser.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

@Markon78

jaja das mit der "nix in der birne" war übertrieben und nicht sehr argumentativ... war gestern recht aufgebracht...

Trotzdem muss ich dir leider wieder wiederpreschen. für WAR und AoC als synonym ein Ferrari und ein Golf zu verwenden ist ja ultra lächerlich...
Ich machs mal so:

Crysis = AoC (jaja bischen übertrieben)
WAR = CoD4

Crysis mag alles ulta dynamisch haben, super Physik bla bla bla volumetrisches Licht usw.

CoD4 hat dies alles nicht, sieht jedoch trotzdem super aus. Und macht zudem viel mehr spass da Crysis meiner Meinung nach ziemlich "vermurkst" ist zum spielen und öde

Und auch dieser Vergleich ist rein von meinen Beobachtungen, Vorurteilen usw. geprägt. Das Heist, jemand anders sieht das komplett anders. Aber was du versuchst, ist alles als Fakt darzustellen. Und das ist lächerlich. Ich vergönn dir auch nicht, dass du AoC besser findest. Aber lass doch den ganzen Quatsch hier im WAR Forum... was willst du damit bezwecken? so machst du dir nur Feinde... Ich bin nicht ein riisen Fanboy, mir gefällt WAR einfach besser als AoC (Spielerisch sowie Optisch), sonst würde ich ja AoC spielen...

vielleicht noch was zum Topic:
Die Luft wird sicher nicht ausgehen. Höchstens werden die Abozahlen zurückgehen wenn Mythic nicht was unternimmt. Aber hei, der neue Burgen Patch ist doch Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da kommt immer was neues nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bis auf 1.2 war ich von jeden Patch ziemlich positiv überrascht)


----------



## Alwina (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> Den ich finde 30FPS sind nicht Ruckelfrei! Da dies aber immer Objektiv ist, schreibe ich auch immer so und behaupte nie es sei FAKT!



Fernsehen tust du wohl nicht  das müsste für dich eine Qual sein .


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

Alwina schrieb:


> Fernsehen tust du wohl nicht  das müsste für dich eine Qual sein .


zuerst informieren, der TV baut seine Bilder anders auf als ein PC Monitor. Beim TV sieht auch die unglaublich miese Auflösung noch recht akzeptabel aus


----------



## Pente (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> zuerst informieren, der TV baut seine Bilder anders auf als ein PC Monitor. Beim TV sieht auch die unglaublich miese Auflösung noch recht akzeptabel aus



Nichts desto trotz heißt FPS nichts anderes als "Frames Per Second" (Bilder pro Sekunde). 30 FPS sind folglich 30 Bilder pro Sekunde, es würde mich stark wundern wenn dein Auge 30 FPS als rucklig empfinden würde. Deine Augen wären in diesem Fall schon fast ein wissenschaftliches Wunder (dem "normalen" menschlichen Auge reichen 16-18 FPS um die Sequenz als flüssig zu empfinden) und könnten ohne technische Hilfsmittel auch erkennen wenn von den 30 Bildern eines davon extrem abweicht weil es beispielsweise Werbung für einen Burger macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (1. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz heißt FPS nichts anderes als "Frames Per Second" (Bilder pro Sekunde). 30 FPS sind folglich 30 Bilder pro Sekunde, es würde mich stark wundern wenn dein Auge 30 FPS als rucklig empfinden würde. Deine Augen wären in diesem Fall schon fast ein wissenschaftliches Wunder und könnten ohne technische Hilfsmittel auch erkennen wenn von den 30 Bildern eines davon extrem abweicht weil es beispielsweise Werbung für einen Burger macht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist zwar vollkommen richtig, aber auch wenn man kein Ruckeln wahrnimmt, habe zumindest ICH das Gefühl bei 30-35 Frames ist die Steuerung vieler Spiele schwammig. Allerdings juckt mich das eigentlich nur bei Shootern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Das ist zwar vollkommen richtig, aber auch wenn man kein Ruckeln wahrnimmt, habe zumindest ICH das Gefühl bei 30-35 Frames ist die Steuerung vieler Spiele schwammig. Allerdings juckt mich das eigentlich nur bei Shootern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Dito, das meine ich damit. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass der Mensch eigentlich nur ca 24 Bilder pro Sekunde sieht. Trotzdem ist ein Spiel mit 24FPS extrem ruckelig!

noch zum TV, der baut seine Bilder mit Halbbilder auf. Daher sieht es bei bewegten Bilder trotz 24FPS und 600x800 Auflösung recht schön aus. Ein Monitor macht keine Halben sachen. Der baut das Bild immer komplett neu auf.


----------



## Alwina (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> zuerst informieren, der TV baut seine Bilder anders auf als ein PC Monitor. Beim TV sieht auch die unglaublich miese Auflösung noch recht akzeptabel aus



Dann kannst du mir doch sicher erklären was die Auflösung mit den FPS zu tun hat .
Schön Aussehen ist nicht identisch mit Ruckelfreiheit


----------



## Tomminocka (1. April 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

vermutlich wird der eine oder andere sagen, ehhhh der hat ne WoW-Signatur, Flames in dieser Richtung könnt ihr euch sparen, denn beides sind nur Spiele und mein echtes Leben hat bei mir immer noch höhere Priorität.

Aber zurück zum Thema. Gibt es für WAR so eine Art "Serverübersicht", wo man sehen kann, welche Server gut bevölkert sind und wie das Verhältnis zwischen Ordnung und Zerstörung ist?

Ich würde gern nebenbei auf einem ausgeglichenen Server einen kleinen fiesen Schamanen hochspielen, der seine Freunde der Zerstörung unterstützen kann.

Danke für eure Rückinfo,

Ein WoW-, RoM- und WAR-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

Alwina schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir doch sicher erklären was die Auflösung mit den FPS zu tun hat .
> Schön Aussehen ist nicht identisch mit Ruckelfreiheit


oh man -.- schnallst du auch nur ansatzweise was, was ich schreibe? Dies war nur eine Verdeutlichung das ein TV anders funktioniert als ein Monitor. Weil du ja sagst, für mich sei TV schauen eine Qual weil der nur 24FPS hat

@Tomminocka

ja in der Serverübersicht nachdem du dich bei WAR eingeloggt hast. Wenn du bereits bei der Char Übersicht bist, klicke auf "Server" da siehst du eine schöne Übersicht mit den aktuellen Bevölkerungsdichten.


----------



## Adalfried (1. April 2009)

Nun was mich an WAR stört, warum ich es aufgehört habe und erst anfangen werde, wenn sie genau dass ändern sind etliche Gründe. Die Frage ist nur ob Mythic die Kraft hat es noch so zu verändern, dass sie sich ihren Stamm halten.

1. Hochelfen und Dunkelelfen Tier

Traurig als stolzer Asur und ewiger Gegner anzufangen. Tyrion ist nicht da, die Immerkönigin vermutlich tot, Teclis ist niemand und unwichtig und Finnubar mit einer Armee, die nirgendwo ist, in Altdorf ... obwohl Altdorf völlig unwicthig ist, wenn Ultuhan fällt.
Dann wirken die Hochelfen eher wie Elben. Aufgeben, Sänger und Künstler. Keine Miliz, die bis zum letzten Mann gegen ihre Vettern kämpft und alles daran setzt sie aufzuhalten.

2. Die Burgen

Also jeder Burg das gleiche? Ich meine das doch nervig, vorallem die KM haben feste Plätze und damit sind sie oft nicht einsetztbar. Gerade Kanonen sind nervig, wenn da die eigneen davor rum hüpfen geht es net, wenn NSC da sind geht es net und dann noch hier und da andere Targets möglich, die auch net gehen. Dann trifft man mal jemand und nichts passiert so richtig? Dann alle müssen durch das 1 Tor, gut ok die Destro kann ja glaub mit ihren Nahkämpfern hinten durch das Türchen durch, Boss ziehen und ... egal. Dat hab ich nur mal gelesen in warhammeralliance. Aber wichtiger ist, die Burg hat nur 1 Eingang udn 1 Aufgang. Warum? Im T2 ok. Aber wenn alles in die Festungen geht und die Raids langsam größer werden als vielleicht mal 20 Mann, dann ist doch schrecklich dort hoch zu laufen und AE kann man gegen Destor eh vergessen. Zwei Chosens und ihr Reflekt Zeug und die Zauberer sind Geschichte. Die Destor kann natürlich Fleißig AE bomben und den einen Weg zu machen.
Die Festungen sollten auf jedenfall größer werden, deutlich größer und mehr Aufgänge haben und Dinge zum zerstören. Die KM sollten Abwechslungsreicher werden. Flammenkanone, Sringende Kanonenkugeln, Kamikaze Katapult etc. Warhammer bietet so viel und denn fällt nur ein Direkt Schuß, "Schätz" Schuß und Ramme/Öl ... hm ...  Da sollte auch mehr kommen.

3. Die Klassen

Die Grundidee Genial. Auch die Klassen wirklich sehr gut gemacht. Das muss man mal loben. Warhammer bietet da wirklich Abwechslung. Nur ist es dennoch oft sehr seltsam, wie sie diese doch zusammen gemixt haben. Der Weiße Löwe hat ein Löwen, der nichts mehr Wert ist ab Stufe 40. Das werfen zum Herrchen ist zwar gemein, aber der Löwe muss ja auch ran. Daher oft nicht gut. Aber Balance kann man Mythic nicht vorwerfen. Eh WOW so weit war, dass jeder Baum was taugte, dauerte es BC lang und das war natürlich schon ne Zeit über 2 Jahre ca.
Aber dass einige Klassen totale Spiegel sind, mit geringen Änderungen. Zum Beispiel Sigmarpriester und dier Dizipler da. Meine sie haben geringe Unterschiede, aber ihre Bäume sind fast Copy and Paste, mit anderen Namen. Der größte Unterschied Dual Wield und Zweihandhammer. Dann aufeinmal den Schwarz Ork, der Eisenbrecher Fähigkeiten hat, mit Schwertmeistermechanick? Ich mein so ist es eigentlich gut, meine damit unterscheidet er sich eben von den beiden und diese beiden von ihm, was ja ok ist. Aber dennoch mal so und mal so. Find das nicht korrekt. Auch wird Teilweise die Destro bevorteiligt. Der Feuermagier geschwächt, die Hexin zerhackt noch so einiges in Nu. Aber Klassen Balance ist so eine Frage, es ist schwer und dauert ewig =). Doch man sollte schon Focus auf Klassen machen und auch dazu die Spiegelklasse dann mit nehmen und net so Chosen bleibt und Sonnenritter muss generft werden etc.

4. Das Flair

Man hat sich auf Warhammer gefreut. Keine Gnome, nein Hablinge und die sind für die meisten eh nur Snacks oder Kochen. Natürlich gibt es Bogenschützen unter ihnen, aber dass ist eher so ein Haufen in grünen Strumpfhosen. Elfen die stolz sind und richtig auf Krieg aus. Die Druchii Brutal und voller Hass und ihre Vettern voller Stolz und Willen nicht auf zugeben. Das alle ist nicht umgesetzt, hatte ich ja aber schon gesagt. Nur was mich stört. Die Gebiete ... sie wirken oft Lieblos und Detaillos. Bei den Zwergen geht es. Schaut euch mal das T1 der Zwerge an. Die Wege geht ereichbar und man kann schön laufen, es wirkt alles lebendiger, auch wenn bissel die Tiere fehlen. Aber es gibt Zonen die oft richtig Leblos wirken. Gerade die späteren Tiers. Auch ist der aufbau nervig ... lala ... hoch Destro lager ... hm tot. Ok nochmal ... oh der Weg geht ja über diesen Pass? oder geht er nicht ...
Also wenn man dort war, weiß man ja wo es lang geht, wenn nicht läuft man oft in den Tot oder muss umwege marschieren. Die Grafik, über schön und etc. will ich nicht reden. Sondern über die Optionen, hoffe mal sie machen da mehr. Denn bei mir lief es sehr stabil, dennoch würde ich gern einige Effekte ausstellen um bei größeren Schlachten wirklich noch solide zu laufen und sie dann wieder zu stellen um zu sehen ob es schlechter oder "genau so gut" läuft. Geht ja kaum. 
Auch wirkt es nervig als Order immer Deffensive zu sein. Bei den ZWergen wirkt es sehr gut. Die kämpfen ja um ihre Pässe etc. Bei den Hochelfen eher schrecklich, alles was heilig ist zerstört, erobert oder nicht von Bedeutung. DeR Turm, der wohl etwas mehr Kraft bestizt. Ist kein T4 Gebiet oder T4 RVR Lake ... nein T3 PQ und nur für Destro? Meine es gibt doch Orte die Warhammer Legendäre sind und egal ob man Hochelfen mag odern icht. Der Weiße Turm ist doch was. Darum kann man doch auch RVR machen. Da kämpft man um etwas! Net nur um Altdorf um alles. 


5. Wer meinte WOW zu farmen, hat wirklich noch net das Endgame von WAR gesehen und ich hab vorher dann aufgehört.

Ja also ... ok WOW ist farmen. Einige kennen die Zeiten vor BC und einige beide ZEiten und andere Wotlk. Was hat sich da gehändert. Aus Randomdropps von 40er Raids, wurden Tokens und jetzt ein erweiteres Tokensystem. Super warum macht das WAR nicht? Warum muss ich 100 mal in die selbe Ini laufen um Item XY zu bekommen, weil ich pech habe und andere laufen 1 mal rein und bekommen es? Warum gibt es dieses System wo man sein SEt brauch um überhaupt weiter zu kommen? Wer hatte diese Idee? Warum? 
Dsa heißt man muss so farmen, man muss farmen und farmen. Da Renown auf 80 Steigern ... haha ... ja ok ich hatte net viel, aber am Anfang geht esn och recht fix. Aber irgendwann wird es als Eisenbrecher nervig =).
Dann Quesetn kann man bei WAR völlig vergessen. Keine Ideen. Töte Spieler, Töte Boss, Töte Mobs, Töte töte töte. Kaum Abwechslung und kaum etwas cooles. Einige der PQ sind nett gemacht, aber meistens geht es los mit Töte Töte Töte ... hm ... sehr gut. Also wir machen das alte Konzept Töte Mob XYZ und hab dafür die Quest ... dachte das sollte net so kommen? Aber es ist in diesem Spiel fast nur Töten Töten und Töten. Selbst einige Events sind so gestaltet. Das stört mich richtig. Auch wenn ich wieder WOW zocke und einiges gleich geblieben ist. Macht doch Questen Teilweise spaß. Einige lustige Dailys etc. Man hat zwar viele Quest mit Töten und wieder Töten. Nur verpakct ist es besser. Mal als Riese, mal als Panzer, mal mit NSC, mal auf Flugmount, mal so und hier und da in normaler Gestalt. Aber bei WAR gibt es dass nicht.
Auch die PQs die man gegeneinander spielt, sind auf Core Servern das aller letzte. Ich hatte auf Open RVR/RSP angefangen. Dann musste man ja wechseln auf Core Server und es war schrecklicher. 40er die PQs machen? ICh erinnere mich an die Worte "Gangen/Campen wird sterben mit dem Huhn, juhu das Huhn die Lösung." Ja toll da attackiert mich halt ein 40er ... und ich bin doch net allein auf den Server oder? Aber egal. Nein die PQ gegeneinander sind net im RVR LAke ... wo sie hingehören ... nein im PVE Gebiet? Das versteh ich net.


Im Ganzen ist WAR eine gute Idee, tolle Klassen Ideen. Aber dannach hört es auch schon auf. Das Konzept ist fehlgeschlagen und das RVR macht zwar spaß, ist aber teilweise immer das gleiche. Keine Abwechslung eben und wenn man sich mal sagt. Gut heut Queste ich mal, bissel was für den Geldbeutel tun und mal bissel Story schauen ... Töte Töte Töte. So dass man es schnell lässt und als Hochelf Queste ich net mehr in meinem Gebiet. Man bekomm Sinnfreie Quests, Völlig Seltsame Quest (Geschichtsbuch holen ... um zu lernen ... genau; Flagge hoch ziehen in einem verloren Gebiet?? etc. Elfen befreien und dann oft Questgeber in der Freien Wildbahn, wo man sich fragt wsa die dort machen.) Es bietet eben wenig Abwechslung und das RVR war, wo ich gezockt hab, in niedrigen Tiers oft nur Burg 1 erobert, zu Burg zwei und dann Burg drei. Der Gegner machte dann das gleiche, nur hinter her eben. Also so richtig PVE und kein RVR. Wer Verteidigte wurde sogar Streckenweise beschimpft. Im ganzen ... kann es doch net Sinn sein und im höheren Tier. Dann Tier 4 halt. Heißt es Keeps einnehmen und farmen farmen farmen farmen farmen farmen farmen bis man die Hauptstadt dann mal richtig attackieren kann. Also Farmen Farmen farmen und das sogar schlimmer als bei WOW und sogar Streckenweise !Pflicht! Bei Wow ist farmen auch wichtig, aber vieles kommt nebenbei und wenn man eine Gilde hat, die aus gelegenheits Zockern besteht geht es auch ganz gut, net dauer aktiv zu sein. Aber nein WAR zwingt alle dazu, denn wer mal in Keeps und Hauptstädten was erreichen will, MUSS sein SEt farmen ... sonst macht er kein Schaden, ist kein Tank etc. Das doch schrecklich. Das Endgame kann doch nicht schon wieder aufs Farmen hinaus laufen und auf ein farmen, net mit Tokens wo man sagt ... Nach X Tagen mach ich mit. Nein Y% Chance auf Item X, dass heißt mal 1 Tag mal 1 Monat mal nie ... tolle Idee.


----------



## Pente (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> oh man -.- schnallst du auch nur ansatzweise was, was ich schreibe? Dies war nur eine Verdeutlichung das ein TV anders funktioniert als ein Monitor. Weil du ja sagst, für mich sei TV schauen eine Qual weil der nur 24FPS hat



Wobei ich zu Alwinas Verteidigung sagen muss, dass es für das menschliche Auge keine Rolle spielt wie das Bild aufgebaut wird. Ob Halbbilder oder Vollbilder ist für das Auge völlig irrelevant. Wie gesagt ab 16-18 Bildern pro Sekunden ist es für das menschliche Auge eine flüssige Sequenz. Das Auge nimmt ab dann keine Einzelbilder mehr wahr sondern einen Bewegungsablauf und hierfür spielt die Aufbauart des Bilds wie gesagt absolut keine Rolle. Auch Auflösung usw sind nebensächlich, FPS sagen nur aus wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde dargestellt werden ... alles unter 16 FPS "ruckelt" für's menschliche Auge einfach weil es das ganze nicht mehr als eine Bewegungseinheit erkennt und alles darüber ist für unser Auge ein Bewegungsablauf und wird als solcher dargestellt.


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Wobei ich zu Alwinas Verteidigung sagen muss, dass es für das menschliche Auge keine Rolle spielt wie das Bild aufgebaut wird. Ob Halbbilder oder Vollbilder ist für das Auge völlig irrelevant. Wie gesagt ab 16-18 Bildern pro Sekunden ist es für das menschliche Auge eine flüssige Sequenz. Das Auge nimmt ab dann keine Einzelbilder mehr wahr sondern einen Bewegungsablauf und hierfür spielt die Aufbauart des Bilds wie gesagt absolut keine Rolle. Auch Auflösung usw sind nebensächlich, FPS sagen nur aus wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde dargestellt werden ... alles unter 16 FPS "ruckelt" für's menschliche Auge einfach weil es das ganze nicht mehr als eine Bewegungseinheit erkennt und alles darüber ist für unser Auge ein Bewegungsablauf und wird als solcher dargestellt.


hmm ok die mag stimmen. dann habe ich irrtümlicherweise den Bildaufbau als Argument für das Ruckeln genommen. Fakt ist jedoch, das mir der TV als flüssig erscheint mit 24FPS und beim Spielen (speziell Ego shooter) brauche ich Minimum 30FPS, sonst habe ich das Gefühl es ruckelt.

Gegenfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 an was liegt es dann, wenn es nicht am Bildaufbau liegt?


----------



## Pente (1. April 2009)

Elindir schrieb:


> hmm ok die mag stimmen. dann habe ich irrtümlicherweise den Bildaufbau als Argument für das Ruckeln genommen. Fakt ist jedoch, das mir der TV als flüssig erscheint mit 24FPS und beim Spielen (speziell Ego shooter) brauche ich Minimum 30FPS, sonst habe ich das Gefühl es ruckelt.
> 
> Gegenfrage
> 
> ...



Das Problem beim PC bzw bei Onlinespielen im allgemeinen (egal ob Ego-Shooter oder MMORPG) ist einfach, dass du nicht allein bist. Auch ein Ego-Shooter läuft bei dir mit 30 FPS ruckelfrei und problemlos. Was passiert sobald dein Gegner aber einen schlechten Ping hat? Spieler vor dir beginnen zu "laggen" bzw sich zu "porten" je nach dem was man spielt mehr oder weniger nervig. Bei Ego-Shootern extrem nervig.

Dein Gegner sendet, genauso wie du permanent Daten zu seiner Position / Aktion. Wenn er einen schlechten Ping hat sendet er schonmal grundlegend in größeren Zeitabständen Positionsdaten, es entsteht das allseits bekannte laggen von Spielern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt einfach sehr viele Faktoren wieso man ein Spiel als rucklig empfindet aber die FPS sind wie gesagt nicht dafür verantwortlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AramisCortess (1. April 2009)

wie dauernd diese dummen kommentare ueber FPS kommen, weil einige leute einen auf schlaumeier machen wollen um einem zu erklären das es ja gar nicht ruckeln kann weil.....

jeder online gamer der sich mal mit fps auseinander gesetzt hat ( und zwar in der praxis) wird bestätigen, jeh hoeher die fps, desto besser das spielerlebnis.
ich merke selbst den unterschied zwischen 70 und 120 fps wenn ich cod4 zocke, das ist einfach ne sache im gehirn die fuer ein ruhiges bzw flüssigeres bild sorgt.... wie angesprochen haben einige firmen ne zeit lang bilder ihrer produkte in kino filme untergebracht( eis, popkorn bier etc...) ihr habt sie nicht gesehen, aber doch mitbekommen und euer unterbewusstsein hatte plötzlich ziemlich bock auf fresserei.....

also warum das gerede ? wer ein geschultes auge hat findet es ab 70 fps fluessig, wer ein ungeschultes hat vll ab 20...

ich habe den praxis test bei gleichbleibendem 70er ping gemacht, und zwar bei fps von ~20 und welche bei~60 als ich wow gezockt habe.... und da gehen mir bei low dps glatte 2k dps verloren, weil es einfach nur zäh läuft.

wie gesagt es mag leute geben die es nicht empfinden, mein vater tut das auch nicht, er ist bissl was aelter und seine augen machen es halt einfach nicht mit. das gehör ist doch genau das selbe, junge leute höhren in ganz anderen frequenzbereichen, und wenn mans eine ohren nicht kaputt macht, im gegenteil sogar trainiert hört man ganz andere sachen wie ungeschulte disco gänger..

ich hoffe ich bekomme keine antworten und die leute fixieren sich wieder auf das eigentliche thema des thread erstellers...


----------



## Elindir (1. April 2009)

dies gilt aber nicht für offline Spiele, und dort ist es genau so, unter 30FPS = Ruckeln. da kann kein ping und delay schuld sein. 

naja ist jetzt bisschen viel offTopic, WAR -> AoC -> Grafikqualität -> FPS -> Bildaufbau -> FPS -> .....

jedenfalls muss für mich ein Spiel Minimum 30FPS haben. Daher, Mythic unternehmt mal was gegen diese 5 FPS oRvR Partys!


----------



## Desdinova (1. April 2009)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> ich merke selbst den unterschied zwischen 70 und 120 fps wenn ich cod4 zocke ...



Dann ab zu Uri Geller. Ich nehme an du spielst auf einem TFT-Monitor, die normalerweise auf 60Hz laufen. D.h. im Falle eines TFTs, dass jeder Bildpunkt maximal 60 mal pro Sekunde aktualisiert werden kann. Jetzt möchte ich dann doch gerne wissen wie du den Unterschied zwischen 70 - und 120 Bildern pro Sekunde wahrnehmen kannst, wenn dir der Bildschirm bei 60 Bildern schon einen Stock in die Speichen wirft.


----------



## Pente (1. April 2009)

AramisCortess schrieb:


> also warum das gerede ? wer ein geschultes auge hat findet es ab 70 fps fluessig, wer ein ungeschultes hat vll ab 20...
> 
> ich habe den praxis test bei gleichbleibendem 70er ping gemacht, und zwar bei fps von ~20 und welche bei~60 als ich wow gezockt habe.... und da gehen mir bei low dps glatte 2k dps verloren, weil es einfach nur zäh läuft.



Kannst du gern drehen / wenden wie du möchtest. Mit mehr oder weniger geschultem Auge hat das nichts zu tun sondern mit der Tatsache, dass viele einfach etwas in die Bezeichnung FPS reininterpretieren was sie nicht ist. FPS gibt nach wie vor nur Auskunft darüber wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde dem menschlichem Auge gezeigt werden. Wenn für dich 30 Bilder pro Sekunde keine absolut flüssige Bewegung darstellen bist du ein wissenschaftliches Wunder und kannst dich an die nächste Universität deines Vertrauens wenden.

Ein Test bei Online Spielen ist auch (wie bereits von mir erwähnt) absolut nichtssagend. Spiel ein Offline-Spiel mit 30 FPS, du wirst es als flüssig empfinden. Das ist kein Hexentrick oder eine Zauberei so funktioniert einfach das menschliche Auge und mit geschult oder nicht hat das garnichts zu tun. Nach wie vor ist ein Online-Spiel und dessen Performance für jeden Einzelspieler eine sehr komplexe Angelegenheit bei der Faktoren wie die Pings aller Spieler, die Serverbelastung, die Bandbreite des Servers, Übertragungszeit usw. zum Tragen kommen. 

Was ist Lag: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lag
Was sind FPS: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildfrequenz
Was ist die Bildwiederholrate: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildwiederholfrequenz
Wie funktioniert die visuelle Wahrnehmung des Menschen: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visuelle_Wahrnehmung

Und damit, wie von dir gewünscht, zurück zum eigentlichen Kernthema  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niero09 (1. April 2009)

Ja , War geht die Luft aus wenn sie so weiter machen . 

Ich versuche jetzt seid 3 std zu patchen (trail key) .Nix hilft ...

Hab jetzt schon 7 Acc ^^ . 

Im war forum kann man sein Problem nicht Posten . 

Ich geben War noch 3 - 4 Monate dann ist es weg vom Fenster ...

Wenn man schon eine Test version rausbringt ... Dann bitte auch eine ordentliche . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

Niero09 schrieb:


> Ja , War geht die Luft aus wenn sie so weiter machen .
> 
> Ich versuche jetzt seid 3 std zu patchen (trail key) .Nix hilft ...
> 
> ...



WAR wird scheitern weil du deine Trial nicht zum Laufen bringst?


----------



## Niero09 (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> WAR wird scheitern weil du deine Trial nicht zum Laufen bringst?


                                                                   Es ist ja nicht nur so bei mir ... . Wenn ich als MMORPG neuling sowas sehe dann spiel ich lieber weiter Offlein . Das schreckt einfach ab .


----------



## Long_Wolf (1. April 2009)

Wenn du nicht Mal fähig bist nen TRIAL key (nicht trail, danke) zum laufen zu kriegen, BITTE bleib offline.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. April 2009)

Niero09 schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht nur so bei mir ... . Wenn ich als MMORPG neuling sowas sehe dann spiel ich lieber weiter Offlein . Das schreckt einfach ab .



Die Leute sind dann aber mehrheitlich von ihrer eigenen Unfähigkeit abgeschreckt... oder meinst du die bei Mythic bzw. GOA suchen sich bestimmte Leute aus bei denen es nicht klappt und bei dem Rest lassens sie's laufen?


----------



## HGVermillion (1. April 2009)

Wie wäre es wenn ihr ihm helft anstadt ihn anzugiften das er es nicht hinbekommt?


----------



## Lari (1. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn ihr ihm helft anstadt ihn anzugiften das er es nicht hinbekommt?


Kann nicht jeder so denken wie du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf jeden Fall einen potentiellen Spieler sehr nett empfangen.


----------



## Norjena (1. April 2009)

Der Trialkey hat öfter mal Probleme, ich denke ihr müsst euch einen auf der englischen Seite machen, die scheint zu gehen.

Hatte das Problem ebenfalls, und ich spiele seit Jahren Online und habe bisher alles zum laufen gebracht.

Fakt ist!

Es schreckt potenzielle Kundschaft ERNORM ab, auch durch die Tatsache das es in so vielen Foren in vielen Threads steht.

Und Fakt ist auch,

selbst wenn Warhammer die Luft nicht ausgeht, neue Kundschaft wird benötigt, es geht ja nicht nur ums weiterlaufen lassen, sondern auch um weiterentwickeln, und je mehr Geld da ist, umso mehr Geld kann auch in die Weiterentwicklung und Vermarktung fließen um letzendlich für noch mehr Kundschaft, und damit für noch mehr Geld in den Kassen der Firma zu sorgen.


----------



## teddymorph (1. April 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich fast jeden 2 Tag mit 4 Gruppen a 6 Spielern ORvR im T2 spiele... Also sind da alleine 24 im Levelbereich 11-21.




ich sage es gern nochmal. In der primetime ist die Spielerzahl noch ok. Aber z.B. morgens hat WAR jetzt schon weniger Leute als das angebelich tote DAoC. Wenn man bedenkt, DAoC ist schon 7 Jahre als und hat vor 2 Jahren begonnen Server zu clustern. WAR ist nach einem halben Jahr schon an dem Punkt, dass die Server so low sind, dass geclustert bzw. Chars transferiert werden müssen.

Und wenn man z.B. Schichtarbeiter ist, der gern mal morgens zocken will, ist WAR tot ohne Ende. Man bezahlt ein 24h/7 Tage Game, was sich nur auf abendliche Primetime reduziert.


----------



## heretik (1. April 2009)

teddymorph schrieb:


> ich sage es gern nochmal. In der primetime ist die Spielerzahl noch ok. Aber z.B. morgens hat WAR jetzt schon weniger Leute als das angebelich tote DAoC. Wenn man bedenkt, DAoC ist schon 7 Jahre als und hat vor 2 Jahren begonnen Server zu clustern. WAR ist nach einem halben Jahr schon an dem Punkt, dass die Server so low sind, dass geclustert bzw. Chars transferiert werden müssen.
> 
> Und wenn man z.B. Schichtarbeiter ist, der gern mal morgens zocken will, ist WAR tot ohne Ende. Man bezahlt ein 24h/7 Tage Game, was sich nur auf abendliche Primetime reduziert.



Ah, die guten alten Schichtarbeiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke mal für alle Schichtarbeiter, Schichtarbeiter und... Schichtarbeiter (nicht zu vergessen die "ich hab zur Zeit Urlaub", und das irgendwie ständig) ist der Marktführer wohl am besten geeignet. Kleinere MMORPGs, besonders welche ohne grindbare Erfolge, bieten da glaub wenig Beschäftigung.


----------



## Adalfried (1. April 2009)

WAR brauch Kunden und wenn das Trial schon net funst, dann verlieren sie keine, sondern bekommen keine dazu. Das ganze ist ein großes Problem, denn im T1-T2 macht ja WAR richtig spaß. Aber wenn eine Testversion schon net funst, was soll man dann vom Spiel denken.

Aber ich staune eh, dass Mythic WAR so gegen die Wand gefahren hat, obwohl sie mit DAoC gute Erfahrung haben und auch ein soldies Spiel. Was ja so gesehen mit seinem hohen Alter sogar WOW überlebt hat, auch wenn es net mehr so gefragt ist, ist es nicht tot =)


----------



## Verce (1. April 2009)

wieviele deutsche server gibt es denn noch?
im "offiziellen forum (beta)" hab ich vor ein paar tagen nur 4 aufgelistet gesehen


----------



## Bluescreen07 (1. April 2009)

Verce schrieb:


> wieviele deutsche server gibt es denn noch?


5

*Carroburg* - Standard-Regelwerk
*Drakenwald* - Standard-Regelwerk
*Erengrad* - Standard-Regelwerk

*Averland* - Offenes-RvR-Regelwerk

*Huss* - Rollenspiel


----------



## ManicK (1. April 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> Brauchst dir keine Sorgen um WAR zu machen. Das ist ganz normal für ein MMORPG. Die haben nur die Server zusammen gelegt weil 75% der Spieler, die sich WAR gekauft haben nun nicht mehr spielen. In einigen Foren hält sich das Gerücht, dass die 75% abgesprungen sind weil WAR einfach nicht gut ist, aber wie man hier, im buffed Forum erfährt, sind diese 75% alles nur dumme WoW FanBoys und RoXXor Kid´s die wieder zu WoW zurück sind, weil sie ja eh nicht zur WAR Comm passen. Es sollen auch einige WAR Spieler zu RoM gewechselt sein, aber das liegt auch nur daran, dass es sich bei diesen Spielern um dumme, ehemalige WoW spieler handelt, welche in WAR eh nicht erwünscht sind.
> Jedenfalls haben die Entwickler schon sau viel Arbeit in das Spiel gesteckt und es sind schon einige KOSTENLOSE Patches mit 4 NEUEN Charakteren gekommen. Man sieht also, wie großzügig die Entwickler mit den Spielern umgehen (man sollte nur vergessen, dass diese Patches eigentlich schon im Originalspiel drin waren, aber kurz vor realease rausgenommen wurden weil sie das Spiel unbedingt rausbringen mussten obwohl 75% des Spiels noch garnicht fertig waren. Aber egal, dafür werden diese Sachen jetzt mit Pauken und Trompeten als großzügige kostenlose Patches nachgereicht.)
> 
> Also, WAR läuft 1A und mit jedem Patch kommen 100 tausende neue Spieler dazu. Also kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen.
> ...




da du ja RoM in der sig hast könnte ich anfangen und dir unter die nase reiben das sehr viele leute rom verlassen haben, weil der shop sehr unausgewogen war, obwohl im vorfeld gesagt wurde : "IM SHOP WERDET IHR *NIEMALS* WAS FINDEN WAS EUCH STÄRKER MACHT ALS LEUTE DIE KOSTENLOS SPIELEN, *NIEMALS*"

jaja.. so isses halt


----------



## Antarion (1. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> WAR wird scheitern weil du deine Trial nicht zum Laufen bringst?




naja nostradamus jünger denken doch auch die welt sei schon zig mal untergegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Verce (1. April 2009)

Lilisinaeys schrieb:


> Server (...) gut (...). Blizz (...) einen gefallen tun (...) anstatt immer neue (...).
> (...) ordentlich was los (...)
> 
> 
> ...


so hübsche mädels spielen WAR?!
ich glaub ich sollte wieder anfangen =)


----------



## OldboyX (2. April 2009)

@ Ruckelproblematik:

Was vielleicht noch gesagt werden sollte zu diesem Thema und was hier konsequent von beiden Seiten ignoriert wird ist, dass ein Spiel niemals eine konstante FPS Rate hat und genau dort liegt der Hund begraben. Es ist natürlich Schwachsinn, dass irgendjemand optisch einen Unterschied feststellen kann zwischen 70 fps und 120 fps - das ist physikalisch nicht möglich.

Tatsache ist aber, dass ein Spiel welches durschnittlich mit 30 fps läuft bei actionreichen Szenen, beim Nachladen in die oder aus der Auslagerungsdatei uvm. zwangsläufig wohl auf Mindestframeraten fällt, welche dann effektiv ruckeln und somit sowohl das Spielerlebnis als auch die Leistung des Spielers beeinträchtigen. Läuft hingegen ein Spiel durchschnittlich mit 80 frames - so wird auch die noch so intensive Aktion selbst für den Bruchteil einer Sekunde die Framerate nicht unter vielleicht 40 FPS bringen und somit keine Beeinträchtigung für den Spieler darstellen.

Von daher behaupte ich mal getrost, wer 30 fps im Durchschnitt hat bei irgend einem Ego-Shooter kann bei keinem Turnier / professionell betriebenem Multiplayer mit den anderen mithalten, weil er einen technischen Nachteil hat.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Aber wenn eine Testversion schon net funst, was soll man dann vom Spiel denken.



Ich sag dir was du denken solltest: "Mal nachdenken, was hab ich wohl falsch gemacht...?"

Nix gegen dich, aber in geschätzten 95% ist der User selbst Schuld an Problemen, bzw. hätte sie einfach selbst beheben können.

Daher wären folgende Sachen ganz nett zu wissen:

1. Bis wohin funktioniert die Installation/der Spielstart? An welchem Punkt hängt es?
2. Erscheint eine Fehlermeldung? Wenn ja, erstmal in Ruhe googeln. In den meisten Fällen hatte jemand anderes schon dasselbe Problem und man findet eine Anleitung wie es zu lösen ist.
3. Wenn keine Fehlermeldung erscheint, du keine Lösung findest oder sie nicht verstehst, dann frag hier nochmal nach. Aber füge dem bitte zumindest Infos über dein Betriebssystem bei (Windows nehme ich an, aber welche Version?), auf welcher Hardware du zu spielen versuchst und wie du am Internet hängst (zumindest: WLAN oder Kabelgebunden?).

IT ist weder Kunst noch Hexerei. Und IT'ler sind keine Hellseher. Ohne eine vernünftige Problembeschreibung kann dir keiner helfen, eine Ferndiagnose ist MIT diesen Infos schon schwer genug.

Nix für ungut, wollt ich nur mal so eingeworfen haben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (2. April 2009)

Ich hatte WAR gezockt und es lief, stabil und so. Aber es hat mir nicht gefallen. Es gibt genug Gründe dafür. Sehr schlecht Umgesetzt in meinen Augen und ohne Ideen, außer die PQs und die Klassen, haben sie einen billigen WOW Clone erschaffen und das sogar noch schlechter als andere Vorgänger, obwohl sie Erfahrung, Namen und Geld haben und mit DAoC ja schon was gutes gemacht haben, aber sie haben nur das alte genommen, bissel was geändert und gehoffte es geht auf.

Aber beim Trial kann man doch eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen als User. Eigentlich geht es doch immer nach dem gleichen Schema und da dürfte doch nichts schief gehen. 1. Client runter laden, dieser muss natürlich frei zugänglich sein und es dürfte keine Probleme beim Download geben. 2. Installieren, bis man sich anmelden muss. 3. Trial aktivieren. 4. Das spiel testen. Da kann nicht viel schief gehen. Browser können teilweise bei einigen Installionen stören, aber dass liegt oft mehr an der Seite und den Einstellung des Browers. Dann wäre da noch der eigene Rechner. Das sind eigentlich die beidne Punkten. Beim Installieren net "100%" gepackt, datei als Fehlerhaft oder der Rechner nicht aktualliesiert oder Rechner nicht uptodate. Also Grafiktreiber, DirectX, Soundkarte usw. kann da auch ein Fehler sein. Aber wenn dort alles ok ist, was soll dann noch die Quelle sein? Da die meisten aber immer ihre Rechner aktuell halten, kann man das fast ausschließen und wenn es installiert wurden ist, dann ist doch auch beim Download alles ok. Also ist es am Ende das Spiel selbst und das schreckt dann ab. Meine ich hab keinen schlechten Rechner und das Spiel lief auch stabil, aber ich habe optionen vermisst um Grafik zu optimieren. Das kann natürlich auch abschrecken, dass wenn man keinen guten Rechner hat, man auf einmal keine Leistung aus den Optionen ziehen kann und einen neuen Rechner kaufen müssen, nur weil Mythic keinen guten Code programiert hat, dass ist dann logisch auch keine Lösung. 

Nein der Trial sollte eigentlich keine Probleme bereit, denn dass ist Werbung und zeugt von Selbstbewusst sein. Unser Spiel ist so toll, dass ihr es nach 10 Tagen weiter zocken wollt. Wenn das aber nicht aufgeht, dann wird es keiner nach dem Trial weiterzocken.


----------



## heretik (2. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich hatte WAR gezockt und es lief, stabil und so. Aber es hat mir nicht gefallen. Es gibt genug Gründe dafür. Sehr schlecht Umgesetzt in meinen Augen und ohne Ideen, außer die PQs und die Klassen, haben sie einen billigen WOW Clone erschaffen und das sogar noch schlechter als andere Vorgänger



Äh, sorry, aber wenn WAR irgendwas nicht ist dann ein WoW-Klon (das an sich schon ein zusammengeklautes Sammelsurium aus früheren PvE-Spielen ist). Wenn dann ein DAoC-Klon, der sich frecherweise an der Optik bedient, die WoW aus dem Warhammer-Universum entliehen hat.


----------



## Draco1985 (2. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Ich hatte WAR gezockt und es lief, stabil und so. Aber es hat mir nicht gefallen. Es gibt genug Gründe dafür. Sehr schlecht Umgesetzt in meinen Augen und ohne Ideen, außer die PQs und die Klassen, haben sie einen billigen WOW Clone erschaffen und das sogar noch schlechter als andere Vorgänger



Aha. WoW-Klon also... Lass mich raten: Du siehst auch zwei Brüder grundsätzlich als "Klone" an, selbst wenn sie sich nicht sonderlich ähnlich sind, richtig?

WoW und WAR sind sich vom Gameplay her OBERFLÄCHLICH ähnlich (so nach dem Motto: Die steuert man beide mit WASD und beide haben Minimap und Actionbars). Das Kampfsystem basiert auf unterschiedlichen Grundlagen, die Hintergrundwelt ist eine völlig andere, der Grafikstil ist wesentlich erwachsener... Muss ich weitermachen?

Ich hab WAR auch relativ schnell links liegen gelassen, aber man sollte dann so ehrlich sein und zugeben dass einem das Spiel einfach nur nicht gefällt und dass das keine pauschale Abwertung beinhaltet.



> Aber beim Trial kann man doch eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen als User.



*lol* Guter Witz! Ich hab schon Leute gesehen die mit einem Doppelklick auf ein Desktopicon ein System zum Absturz gebracht haben. Wenn man an einem PC "nicht viel falsch" machen könnte, wären IT'ler arbeitslos.



> Also ist es am Ende das Spiel selbst und das schreckt dann ab.



Falsch. Du GLAUBST am Ende, dass das Spiel/Programm schuld sei. Selbst wenn du deinen PC NICHT verkonfiguriert hast (und so ziemlich jeder Gamer den ich kenne einschließlich mir selbt hat das), kann das Spiel immer noch Probleme mit deiner Hardwarekonfiguration haben, vielleicht fehlen dir Rechte zur Ausführung (sehr beliebter Fehler unter Vista, der leicht zu beheben ist, aber wenig versierte User oft zur Weißglut treibt), die Firewall kann den Zugang des Spiels zum I-Net ungefragt blocken (auch schon erlebt, deswegen benutze ich keine SW-Firewalls mehr), etc.



> Meine ich hab keinen schlechten Rechner und das Spiel lief auch stabil, aber ich habe optionen vermisst um Grafik zu optimieren. Das kann natürlich auch abschrecken, dass wenn man keinen guten Rechner hat, man auf einmal keine Leistung aus den Optionen ziehen kann und einen neuen Rechner kaufen müssen, nur weil Mythic keinen guten Code programiert hat, dass ist dann logisch auch keine Lösung.



Oder man weiß mehr von der "komischen Kiste neben dem Schreibtisch", als wie man darauf zockt und stellt die Optionen direkt in den Treibern um. Mein Gott, ist ja nicht so als würde man von Gamern verlangen, ihre eigenen Spielserver zu betreiben. Gerade als Spieler sollte man doch wissen, wo man die Möglichkeit hat für sein System an den Leistungsschrauben zu drehen. Wenn man komplett hilflos ist, empfehle ich ne Konsole, da reicht "Spiel reinlegen - Einschalten - Zocken" als Knowhow.


----------



## abszu (3. April 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Kannst du gern drehen / wenden wie du möchtest. Mit mehr oder weniger geschultem Auge hat das nichts zu tun sondern mit der Tatsache, dass viele einfach etwas in die Bezeichnung FPS reininterpretieren was sie nicht ist. FPS gibt nach wie vor nur Auskunft darüber wieviel Bilder pro Sekunde dem menschlichem Auge gezeigt werden. Wenn für dich 30 Bilder pro Sekunde keine absolut flüssige Bewegung darstellen bist du ein wissenschaftliches Wunder und kannst dich an die nächste Universität deines Vertrauens wenden.



Auch wenns völlig offtopic wird, das kann ich so nicht stehenlassen, vor allem weil man es immer wieder liest. Also:

Wenn du den Unterschied zw. 30 und 60 fps NICHT siehst, solltest eher du dich mal an einen Augenarzt deines Vertrauens wenden. Es ist eine schlichte Tatsache, daß gerade bei Computer/Konsolenspielen der Unterschied SEHR deutlich zu Tage tritt. Dafür muss man nichtmal interagieren mit dem Spiel, reines Zuschauen reicht aus. Als Programmierer redet man da vom 1., 2. oder 3. Frame und so weiter, je nachdem ob ein Titel mit 60/30/15 usw. fps läuft. Und ich sage dir, daß wir jede Wette darauf abschliessen können, daß hier in der Firma, wo ich arbeite, jeder einzelne Programmierer (mich inbegriffen) und auch ein Großteil der Grafiker auf ANHIEB sieht, ob ein Spiel mit 60 oder 30 fps läuft. Letzteres äussert sich in einem deutlich wahrnehmbaren Ruckeln und bei Verwendung älterer Röhrengeräte obendrein in einem sichtbaren Dopplereffekt.

Der Irrglaube "Der Mensch sieht nicht mehr als 24/30 fps" stammt vermutlich aus dem Kino, weil dort lange Zeit 24fps benutzt wurden. Und warum funktionierte das? Motionblur! Nicht direkt dargestellte Bilder werden ineinander übergeblendet, was die Illusion einer perfekt flüssigen Bewegung vermittelt. Nur wirds noch ne ganze Weile dauern, bis wir tatsächlich Hardware haben, die bei konstant ausgegebenen 30 Bilder pro Sekunde obendrein pro sichtbaren Bild 5 Zwischenstufen berechnen und miteinander überblenden kann...


----------



## sTereoType (3. April 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Auch wenns völlig offtopic wird, das kann ich so nicht stehenlassen, vor allem weil man es immer wieder liest. Also:
> 
> Wenn du den Unterschied zw. 30 und 60 fps NICHT siehst, solltest eher du dich mal an einen Augenarzt deines Vertrauens wenden. Es ist eine schlichte Tatsache, daß gerade bei Computer/Konsolenspielen der Unterschied SEHR deutlich zu Tage tritt. Dafür muss man nichtmal interagieren mit dem Spiel, reines Zuschauen reicht aus. Als Programmierer redet man da vom 1., 2. oder 3. Frame und so weiter, je nachdem ob ein Titel mit 60/30/15 usw. fps läuft. Und ich sage dir, daß wir jede Wette darauf abschliessen können, daß hier in der Firma, wo ich arbeite, jeder einzelne Programmierer (mich inbegriffen) und auch ein Großteil der Grafiker auf ANHIEB sieht, ob ein Spiel mit 60 oder 30 fps läuft. Letzteres äussert sich in einem deutlich wahrnehmbaren Ruckeln und bei Verwendung älterer Röhrengeräte obendrein in einem sichtbaren Dopplereffekt.
> 
> Der Irrglaube "Der Mensch sieht nicht mehr als 24/30 fps" stammt vermutlich aus dem Kino, weil dort lange Zeit 24fps benutzt wurden. Und warum funktionierte das? Motionblur! Nicht direkt dargestellte Bilder werden ineinander übergeblendet, was die Illusion einer perfekt flüssigen Bewegung vermittelt. Nur wirds noch ne ganze Weile dauern, bis wir tatsächlich Hardware haben, die bei konstant ausgegebenen 30 Bilder pro Sekunde obendrein pro sichtbaren Bild 5 Zwischenstufen berechnen und miteinander überblenden kann...


ein sichtbarer dopplereffekt? hab ich jetzt falsch verknotete synapsen oder warum denk ich beim dopplereffekt eher an martinshorn und gestauchte schallwellen anstatt an visuelle reize? und ab 24 frames / bildern pro sekunde nimmt das auge etwas als fließende bewegung wahr. vielleicht sieht man nen unterschied bei 30 und 60 , aber ab 40 fps musste du schon ne fliege sein um das zu merken.


----------



## Draco1985 (3. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein sichtbarer dopplereffekt? hab ich jetzt falsch verknotete synapsen oder warum denk ich beim dopplereffekt eher an martinshorn und gestauchte schallwellen anstatt an visuelle reize?



Zwar vollends OT, aber es gibt *tatsächlich* einen visuellen Dopplereffekt. Soweit ich weiß tritt der aber nicht vor dem heimischen Monitor auf, sondern bezeichnet die Rot- bzw. Blauverschiebung von Licht bei relativistischen Geschwindigkeiten (und AFAIR auch noch ein paar anderen Gelegenheiten). Das kann es kaum gewesen sein, was abszu meinte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerTingel (3. April 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Auch wenns völlig offtopic wird, das kann ich so nicht stehenlassen, vor allem weil man es immer wieder liest. Also:
> 
> Wenn du den Unterschied zw. 30 und 60 fps NICHT siehst, solltest eher du dich mal an einen Augenarzt deines Vertrauens wenden. Es ist eine schlichte Tatsache, daß gerade bei Computer/Konsolenspielen der Unterschied SEHR deutlich zu Tage tritt. Dafür muss man nichtmal interagieren mit dem Spiel, reines Zuschauen reicht aus. Als Programmierer redet man da vom 1., 2. oder 3. Frame und so weiter, je nachdem ob ein Titel mit 60/30/15 usw. fps läuft. Und ich sage dir, daß wir jede Wette darauf abschliessen können, daß hier in der Firma, wo ich arbeite, jeder einzelne Programmierer (mich inbegriffen) und auch ein Großteil der Grafiker auf ANHIEB sieht, ob ein Spiel mit 60 oder 30 fps läuft. Letzteres äussert sich in einem deutlich wahrnehmbaren Ruckeln und bei Verwendung älterer Röhrengeräte obendrein in einem sichtbaren Dopplereffekt.
> 
> Der Irrglaube "Der Mensch sieht nicht mehr als 24/30 fps" stammt vermutlich aus dem Kino, weil dort lange Zeit 24fps benutzt wurden. Und warum funktionierte das? Motionblur! Nicht direkt dargestellte Bilder werden ineinander übergeblendet, was die Illusion einer perfekt flüssigen Bewegung vermittelt. Nur wirds noch ne ganze Weile dauern, bis wir tatsächlich Hardware haben, die bei konstant ausgegebenen 30 Bilder pro Sekunde obendrein pro sichtbaren Bild 5 Zwischenstufen berechnen und miteinander überblenden kann...



sorry, aber das auge nimmt es mit sicherheit nicht wahr. die höhere fps ist nur dafür gut, dass das spiel auch in "extremsituationen" flüssig läuft. deshalb ist der durchschnitts fps wert auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig. im durchschnitt läuft ein spiel mit 40fps, in manchen situationen rutscht die zahl auf 20runter, was man als ruckler merkt...wenn ich aber im durchschnitt 60fps habe und der wert ebenfalls um 20fps sinkt, dann habe ich immernoch 40, es läuft also für das menschliche auge immernoch flüssig.
du und deine arbeitskollegen werden den unterschied dann sicherlich an solchen "extremsituationen" merken, aber nicht weil mehr als 24 bilder pro sekunde dargestellt werden. denn das menschliche auge ist schlicht und ergreifend nicht in der lage mehr bilder zu sehen. das ist fakt. 
mfg


----------



## EisblockError (3. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Äh, sorry, aber wenn WAR irgendwas nicht ist dann ein WoW-Klon (das an sich schon ein zusammengeklautes Sammelsurium aus früheren PvE-Spielen ist). Wenn dann ein DAoC-Klon, der sich frecherweise an der Optik bedient, die WoW aus dem Warhammer-Universum entliehen hat.




Ja, WAr ist definitif kein WoW Klon, aber WoW hat sich ncihtmehr von adneren Spielen abgeschaut als auch WAR


----------



## Klos1 (3. April 2009)

abszu schrieb:


> Auch wenns völlig offtopic wird, das kann ich so nicht stehenlassen, vor allem weil man es immer wieder liest. Also:
> 
> Wenn du den Unterschied zw. 30 und 60 fps NICHT siehst, solltest eher du dich mal an einen Augenarzt deines Vertrauens wenden. Es ist eine schlichte Tatsache, daß gerade bei Computer/Konsolenspielen der Unterschied SEHR deutlich zu Tage tritt. Dafür muss man nichtmal interagieren mit dem Spiel, reines Zuschauen reicht aus. Als Programmierer redet man da vom 1., 2. oder 3. Frame und so weiter, je nachdem ob ein Titel mit 60/30/15 usw. fps läuft. Und ich sage dir, daß wir jede Wette darauf abschliessen können, daß hier in der Firma, wo ich arbeite, jeder einzelne Programmierer (mich inbegriffen) und auch ein Großteil der Grafiker auf ANHIEB sieht, ob ein Spiel mit 60 oder 30 fps läuft. Letzteres äussert sich in einem deutlich wahrnehmbaren Ruckeln und bei Verwendung älterer Röhrengeräte obendrein in einem sichtbaren Dopplereffekt.
> 
> Der Irrglaube "Der Mensch sieht nicht mehr als 24/30 fps" stammt vermutlich aus dem Kino, weil dort lange Zeit 24fps benutzt wurden. Und warum funktionierte das? Motionblur! Nicht direkt dargestellte Bilder werden ineinander übergeblendet, was die Illusion einer perfekt flüssigen Bewegung vermittelt. Nur wirds noch ne ganze Weile dauern, bis wir tatsächlich Hardware haben, die bei konstant ausgegebenen 30 Bilder pro Sekunde obendrein pro sichtbaren Bild 5 Zwischenstufen berechnen und miteinander überblenden kann...



Jeder Programmierer und ein Großteil der Grafiker? Aha! Warum nur ein Großteil der Grafiker? Haben Programmierer besonders geschulte Augen? Davon ist mir nichts bekannt. Was den Rest angeht, halte ich mich mal raus, da ich schlicht selbst nicht sicher bin, in wieweit ich noch einen Unterschied erkennen würde.



EisblockError schrieb:


> Ja, WAr ist definitif kein WoW Klon, aber WoW hat sich ncihtmehr von adneren Spielen abgeschaut als auch WAR



Und das finde ich ziemlich belanglos. Wer was von wem abgeschaut hat, ist doch mal sowas von egal. Es ist sogar ein Vorteil, wenn gute Sachen in anderen Spielen übernommen werden. Was sich bewährt hat, daß kann doch wohl so bleiben, oder etwa nicht? Und Wow hat vieles gut gemacht. Warum sollte man es also nicht übernehmen. Im Gegenzug kann auch Wow sich anderer guter Ideen bedienen, was sie ja auch tun. Und das ist völlig legitim.


----------



## OldboyX (3. April 2009)

Ich glaube die Lösung zum "Doppler-Effekt" am Monitor den ihr zu sehen glaubt ist wohl ganz einfach mangelndes Vsync. Ansonten habe ich schon auf der vorherigen Seite geposted was wohl wirklich diese Diskussion ausmacht und auch nochmal hier von DerTingel gesagt wurde:



> sorry, aber das auge nimmt es mit sicherheit nicht wahr. die höhere fps ist nur dafür gut, dass das spiel auch in "extremsituationen" flüssig läuft. deshalb ist der durchschnitts fps wert auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig...


----------



## Dragaron (4. April 2009)

Oh man, was eine Diskussion.

WoW vs. WAR

Dabei kann man die gar nicht ohne Weiteres vergleichen.

Also ich habe WoW von der ersten Beta an gespielt. Und im ersten Jahr war WoW alles andere als Bugfrei. Natürlich steht WoW nach x Patches und einigen Addons besser da als ein Spiel, was neu auf dem Markt ist.
Und ja, WoW hat viele Standarts neu gesetzt, an denen heutige Spiele nicht vorbei kommen - aber wenn die dann alle Klone von WoW sind, sind wohl alle Onlinespiele Klone von Ultima und co. WoW hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden sondern aus spielen wie DAoC und Everquest gelernt.
Aber ich denke, dass WAR einen guten Weg geht. Dann was WoW bis heute nicht in den Griff bekommen hat, ist die Schere zwischen denen die viel Spielen können und denen die es nicht können. Auch denke ich das die Öffentlichen Quest sich durchsetzen werden. Und in Sachen Gilde (also Gildensteuer, Gildenlevel, ...) hat WAR für mich (vorsicht subjektiv) ganz klar die Nase vorn.

Also, WoW ist sicher noch das Maß aller Dinge, aber sie können einiges von WAR lernen. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass WoW 2 auch wieder die gutes Sachen von anderen Spielen aufgreifen wird.

mfg


----------



## Norjena (4. April 2009)

Wer eine sehr gute Raidgilde hat kann mit weniger Zeit einen Topcha besitzen als jemand der "casual" raidet....Arena kostet auch nicht Unmengen an Zeit sondern eher "Skill+Klassenkombo". 

Diese Schere wird in Wow immer geringer, so gering sogar das viele Leute in "guten" Raids oder mit "Skill+Klassenkombo" keine Lust mehr haben das es einfach nichts gibt womit sie sich von der riesgien Masse abheben können....in Wow sieht derzeit 90% der Charaktere gleich aus...

Warhammer macht einfach Spaß, was will man denn mehr?

War>Wow


----------



## Dragaron (4. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Wer eine sehr gute Raidgilde hat kann mit weniger Zeit einen Topcha besitzen als jemand der "casual" raidet....



Tja, wie Du schon richtig sagst, wer eine solche Gilde hat. Doch wenn man den Zahlen glauben mag sehen nur ca. 15% aller Spieler den sogenannten "Endcontent". Also scheint die Schere nicht so gering zu sein wie Du meinst.

mfg


----------



## Norjena (4. April 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Tja, wie Du schon richtig sagst, wer eine solche Gilde hat. Doch wenn man den Zahlen glauben mag sehen nur ca. 15% aller Spieler den sogenannten "Endcontent". Also scheint die Schere nicht so gering zu sein wie Du meinst.
> 
> mfg



Den jetzigen sehen alle die nicht zu dumm zum kacken sind. Innerhalb 3 Wochen mit durchschnittlich 3 Raidtagen hatte gut ein Drittel der Raids auf meinem Server inkusive einiger rnd Raids alles clear (bis auf 1-2Achievments Dinge, die aber keine besseren Items geben). Nach 2 Monaten hatten die meisten schon X Twinks durch alles gezogen...nur wirkliche "Noobs" sehen nicht alles, aber diese extremen "Noobs" sind selten weil wirklich alles dermaßen einfach ist.

BC Sunwell war schwer, aber so schwer sol auch nix mehr werden, das hat Blizzard bestätigt.

Durch die neuen PvP Items in Bgs müssen Spieler auch endlich keine Arena mehr machen wenn sie dies nicht wollen.


----------



## Dragaron (4. April 2009)

Ich denke Du argumentierst aus Sicht der oben angesprochenen 15%. Wenn man in WoW "am Ball" bleiben möchte schluckt es unmengen an Zeit. Und wer die nicht aufbringen kann (oder sie durch eine gute Gilde kompensieren kann) ist schnell abgehängt (ich spreche aus der Sicht der 75% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und das macht WAR besser.


----------



## AramisCortess (4. April 2009)

ich wuesste ja gerne woher die dieses wissen nehmen das 15% das nicht sehen? sie werden wohl kaum jeden einzeln befragt haben, sowas ist früher eine realistische zahl gewesen.. und es war GUT..
ich habe0 bock auf wow, eben weil ich mich nichtmehr von der masse abheben kann, drecks casual gelumpe da...
seit wotlk bekommt jeder alles zu sehen, wie gesagt selbst in random raids.. wer jetzt immer noch irgendwelche 15% statistiken aus seinem ärmel zaubert,lügt. noch nie zuvor haben soviele spieler mit wow aufgehört/ mit dem raiden aufgeghört als jetzt, weil einfach schon nach 3 monaten komplett die luft ausm content war, nix zu trien, nix was man unbedingt haben will, aber nicht bekommt. 
die 75% die den endcontent nicht gesehen haben sind wahrscheinlich lvl 1-79 twinks.....


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn WAR untergeht was ist dann mit HdRO passiert?
Server sind geschlossen worden, aber das war gute Arbeit und hat sich so gehört.
Auf den offenen Servern ist dafür umso mehr los.


----------



## Dragaron (4. April 2009)

Es gibt Seiten die tracken die Item der Chars und schliessen somit auf die Instanzen in den sie waren. Das ganze wird nun innerhalb der Gilden geclustert - und so bekommt man einen guten Eindrück über die Verteilung.

Hier kannste mal deinen Server wählen.

http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/realm.html


----------



## AramisCortess (4. April 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Es gibt Seiten die tracken die Item der Chars und schliessen somit auf die Instanzen in den sie waren. Das ganze wird nun innerhalb der Gilden geclustert - und so bekommt man einen guten Eindrück über die Verteilung.
> 
> Hier kannste mal deinen Server wählen.
> 
> http://www.wowjutsu.com/eu/realm.html




gut habe ich getan und weisst du was^^ die angaben sind kompletter mist^^, meine gilde ist auf platz 50 seltsam seltsam, das steht netmal das wir maly down haben, mhh mhh gut das der schon seit monaten liegt^^, wow jutsu kannst du vergessen die angaben sind kappes. da steht refresh 04.04, und trotzdem sind die net drin,

wie gesagt, jeder der es will/wollte, hat den content clear.denn das ist nix, was man nicht mit ein wenig willen geschaft bekommt


----------



## Dragaron (4. April 2009)

Hm,

wie gesagt es liefert einen Hinweis, mehr erst einmal nicht. Denn das Arsenal ist nicht immer aktuell und wenn ihr einen Boss legt, das Item aber nicht bis zum Scan in der Gilde ist wird es nicht für euch gezählt. Aber es zeigt auch, dass es eine Kluft gibt.


----------



## Norjena (4. April 2009)

Gilden in Raidbündnisses werden auch nicht mir rein genommen, keine einziger der vielen Gilden in meinem raidbündnis bekommt 25 leite zusammen (darum das Bündnis) somit wird auch keine dort angezeigt.

Rnd Raids das selbe.


----------



## AramisCortess (4. April 2009)

wie gesagt, maly liegt seit monaten, die kluft die du da siehst, ist ne bug-kluft, denn 90% der gilden die du da siehst denen biosse fehlen, haben ebenso den content komplett clear, seh es halt ein, der content ist fuer jede random gruppe ein kinderspiel, alles ist zu leicht.das einzige was ein paar tries gebraucht hat war sartharion mit 3 adds, und selbst das ist nicht schwer


----------



## Dragaron (4. April 2009)

Geht mir auch gar nicht darum, ob es jetzt einfach ist die Instanzen zu clearen - sondern, dass es WAR besser versteht die Leute die wenig spielen einzubinden.


----------



## Norjena (4. April 2009)

Dragaron schrieb:


> Geht mir auch gar nicht darum, ob es jetzt einfach ist die Instanzen zu clearen - sondern, dass es WAR besser versteht die Leute die wenig spielen einzubinden.



Wie lange dauer Rufrang 70 um alle Skills/Talentpunkte und Equip freizuschalten? Klar sind das alles nur Sahnehäupchen, aber nichts anderes wird in Wow das T8 Equip sein wenn die große Masse T7 trägt, und T8 wird auch nicht allzu schwer erreichbar sein.

Beide Spiele geben sich dort wenig, Wow hat eben extrem darauf hingearbeitet diese Spanne zu schlißen, in BC war sie extrem groß, das soll in Zukunft nich mehr der Fall sein.


----------



## Dragaron (4. April 2009)

Also ich bin recht neu in WAR, aber eines zeigt sich sehr schnell - der Weg ist das Ziel.

Das Level es Char ist nicht so zentral wie in WoW. Man kann mit jedem Level an den zentralen Inhalten (hier RvR) teilnehmen. Man muss nicht erst ein gewisses Level haben.

Dashalb habe ich persönlichen null Druck zu leveln. Mir macht es Spaß im T2. Und ich weiß, dass die Item aus den ÖQ schon nicht so schlecht sind. Diese bekomme ich auch mit 15min Spielzeit am Tag. Und wenn ich die RvR Item möchte bekomme ich die auch irgendwann - unabhängig ob ich mal 2 Wochen nicht spielen kann. Das empfinde ich als guten Umgang mit den Gelegenheitsspielern.

Level 40 wird kommen ist aber nicht das erklärte Ziel.


----------



## Norjena (4. April 2009)

Ich spiele ebenfalls nicht lange, übrigens auch Destro auf Drakenwald und gurke auch mit 2 Chas im T2 rum. Ich habe die Warteschleife offen und qeuste, RvR>Qeusts, wenn grad im ORvR was los ist geh ich da mit usw.

Dennoch, wer max Equip will bruacht Zeit, und er/sie kann dies auch nicht durch "Skill" oder nen guten Raid/Stammgruppe ausgleichen, dennoch hat jeder faire Chancen. Wobei ich persöhnlich nicht mit grünem Equip ins T4 RvR wollte^^.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (4. April 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Ich spiele ebenfalls nicht lange, übrigens auch Destro auf Drakenwald und gurke auch mit 2 Chas im T2 rum. Ich habe die Warteschleife offen und qeuste, RvR>Qeusts, wenn grad im ORvR was los ist geh ich da mit usw.
> 
> Dennoch, wer max Equip will bruacht Zeit, und er/sie kann dies auch nicht durch "Skill" oder nen guten Raid/Stammgruppe ausgleichen, dennoch hat jeder faire Chancen. Wobei ich persöhnlich nicht mit grünem Equip ins T4 RvR wollte^^.



jo t4 ist sone sache ^^ als schami lvl 34 hab ich da meist nix zu suchen^^


----------



## chabur (4. April 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Na du bist ja voll der cheker kostenlose addons. Oo
> Was ist kaputt, alles was rein gepatcht wurde sollte zum release schon drin sein!!!!
> Und dann zahlst du ja anscheinend nicht jeden monat deine gebühr, kostenlos ich lach mich schlapp.
> Geh mal lieber wieder zu deiner waldorf schule!!!
> ...



Du kommst mit Ironie auch relativ selten in Kontakt, oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (5. April 2009)

also man kann im T4 oRvR auch alles reißen, selbst mit grünem Equip. Wo es dann scheitert sind die Lordfights in den Festungen, weil man dort WARD braucht. WARD find ich persönlich auch nicht grad die tollste Erfindung...


----------



## heretik (5. April 2009)

BIGBoomkin schrieb:


> Na du bist ja voll der cheker kostenlose addons. Oo
> Was ist kaputt, alles was rein gepatcht wurde sollte zum release schon drin sein!!!!
> Und dann zahlst du ja anscheinend nicht jeden monat deine gebühr, kostenlos ich lach mich schlapp.
> Geh mal lieber wieder zu deiner waldorf schule!!!
> ...



Angesichts deiner Rechtschreibung und deiner allgemeinen Ausdrucksweise gehört der Abschlusssatz zu den größsten SelfPWNs, die mir in den letzten Monaten untergekommen sind.


----------



## ManicK (5. April 2009)

Verce schrieb:


> so hübsche mädels spielen WAR?!
> ich glaub ich sollte wieder anfangen =)



*ihihihi* du siehst ja auch wer hinter dem char sitzt *ihihihih*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (5. April 2009)

WAR ist sehr gut im T1 und T2.

Im T3 und T4 wird es sehr unangenehm beim Leveln, dauert oft sehr lange und questen bringt nicht gerade viel XP, maximal bissel Geld.
Auch find ich sehr störend dass WAR keine Tokens hat, sonder nur Glückloot. Das zweite Problem man brauch sein T-Set, bei WOW brauch man nicht sein T-Set. Das heißt man kann mixen und wenn man eine gute Brust gefunden hat, muss nicht zwingend die T7/8 etc. Brust nehmen. Bei WAR brauch man die, sonst sieht man den späteren content nur viel zu kurz. 
An sich ist WAR auch viel mehr mit farmen und massenfarmen aufgebaut. PQs farmen um Städte zu erobern und dass in rauen Mengen. Sowas find ich nicht gerade motivierend.

Wenn WAR auch Token einführt im Open RVR und somit dass Set schneller erreichbar wird und nicht Loot Luck, dann ist dass ganze auch für Gelegenheitsspieler sehr gut. Denn so kann man sagen nach zwei Abenden hab ich wenigsten mal was zusammen. Also FReitag und Samstag Abend mal 2h on und man nähert sich seinem Set. Aber so ist es nicht.


----------



## Stancer (5. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> WAR ist sehr gut im T1 und T2.
> 
> Im T3 und T4 wird es sehr unangenehm beim Leveln, dauert oft sehr lange und questen bringt nicht gerade viel XP, maximal bissel Geld.
> Auch find ich sehr störend dass WAR keine Tokens hat, sonder nur Glückloot. Das zweite Problem man brauch sein T-Set, bei WOW brauch man nicht sein T-Set. Das heißt man kann mixen und wenn man eine gute Brust gefunden hat, muss nicht zwingend die T7/8 etc. Brust nehmen. Bei WAR brauch man die, sonst sieht man den späteren content nur viel zu kurz.
> ...



Kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Da hat Mythic nämlich schon verdammt viel nachgepatcht. Zu Release gab es "Level-Löcher", d.h. die Quests gingen einem aus. War damals glaube ich der Bereich Level 27-30 und Level 36-40.
Die Quest EP wurden aber mittlerweile angepasst und die Quests geben mittlerweile extrem viel EP. Mein Slayer ist nun Level 38 und hat durchgequestet und musste nie grinden und nu mit Level 38 ist er gerade mal bei Kapitel 20 des Imperiums, sowie Kapitel 19 der HE und Zwerge. Diese Quests reichen noch 3mal aus um von 38 auf 40 zu kommen.
Und es gibt die leichten PQ´s die man sogar alleine schafft.

Viel RvR hab ich auch nicht gemacht, bin nur RR23.


----------



## abszu (6. April 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Zwar vollends OT, aber es gibt *tatsächlich* einen visuellen Dopplereffekt. Soweit ich weiß tritt der aber nicht vor dem heimischen Monitor auf, sondern bezeichnet die Rot- bzw. Blauverschiebung von Licht bei relativistischen Geschwindigkeiten (und AFAIR auch noch ein paar anderen Gelegenheiten). Das kann es kaum gewesen sein, was abszu meinte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe, ich meinte tatsächlich etwas, was mehr in Richtung des eigentlichen Wortsinnes geht, man sieht doppelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Man kriegt keine klare Trennung zwischen 2 aufeinanderfolgenden Bildern hin, man sieht quasi Objektkanten und so verdoppelt. Sehr schön zu demonstrieren ist das schlicht mit einer Linie, die man dreht, mal mit 30, mal mit 60 fps, da sieht das JEDER. In Spielen ists auf Grund der deutlich komplexeren Grafik nicht mehr so offensichtlich, aber immer noch sichtbar, insbesondere wenn man drauf geschult ist.

Die Aussage von mir mit "ein Großteil der Grafiker" ist so gemeint, daß nicht alle mit bewegten Bildern arbeiten und auf Anhieb sehen, ob ein Game nun in 30 oder 60 fps läuft. Ist halt auch Erfahrungssache. Ist genauso wie bei Gamern, wer viel und oft Actiongames zockt, egal ob nun Shooter oder Racer, sieht irgendwann das Ruckeln, wenns langsamer als 80, 60 oder was weiss ich wieviel fps läuft, wer dagegen sowas eher selten oder garnicht spielt, bemerkts auch nicht.

Am krassesten wirds eigentlich bei SpecialFX in älteren Filmen, ich weiss noch, wie ich vorm TV  sass, damals lief ST Voyager,  und ganz empört motzte "He, das ruckelt!!!" - wo damals gespart wurden musste, wurd halt weniger MotionBlur eingerechnet, und optisch sahs ruckelnd aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Auswirkung von MotionBlur kann eigentlich jeder mal testen. Nehmt einfach mal PovRay oder sowas, und berechnet euch ne Animation von paar drehenden Kugeln in 24fps. Einmal ohne, einmal mit Motionblur, und vergleicht beide Animationen. Ersteres sieht ruckelig aus, das zweite deutlich weicher in der Bewegung, dafür sehen beim zweiten die Stills ziemlich matschig aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu der Diskussion allg. in der Frage, was das Auge wahrnimmt und was nicht, sie nimmt halt den erwarteten Verlauf, aber nun gut, wer meint, das menschliche Auge ist mit 24Hz am Limit, sieht vermutlich an nem ollen 50Hz-TV auch kein Flimmern...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healy/Averland (6. April 2009)

also ich hab mein account an den nagel gehängt heute.
ist ein blödes spiel irgendwie


----------



## Pymonte (6. April 2009)

hab heut meine Jacke an nen Hacken gehängt, ist ne blöde Jacke, irgendwie.

*in Spam Laune bin*


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

Also ich finde Warhammer wird immer wie besser.


----------



## doggystyle (7. April 2009)

Healy/Averland schrieb:


> also ich hab mein account an den nagel gehängt heute.
> ist ein blödes spiel irgendwie



Hab gut gelacht, als ich das in Zusammenhang mit deiner Sig gelesen habe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olaf74 (7. April 2009)

Ich kann auch nur sagen, WAR ist es wert zu spielen.


----------



## Wunde (7. April 2009)

Also ich spiel in letzter Zeit nur noch in völlig angesoffenem Zustand....anders nimmer zu ertragen....(sprich schönsaufen -.-)


----------



## Görms (7. April 2009)

Gnihaha,

ohne paar Bier geht eh nix - aber mal ehrlich, langzeitmotivation ist bei mir mittlerweile auch bei 0% ich twinke noch ein wenig, zierdechar und so ... aber ... ja doch luft raus und so, ich hoffe ja das der neue Patch mich da umstimmen wird, aber ich kanns mir nicht vorstellen Guildwars hat mich was balance angeht einfach zu sehr verwöhnt gehabt.


----------



## Wuced (7. April 2009)

Also manche BUugs schreien zum Himmel wie oft ham wir es schon gehabt einer disco oder aus versehen wiederbelebt beim Heiler beim Boss kill ID falsch kommt net mehr rein.
Heute einen neuen in lostevale dabei gehabt er wußte das mit der Quest nicht.Den ersten Boss down ok dann haben wirs  gemerkt Quest geholt ging nicht.
GM angeschrieben und nur dumme Antworten bekommen die höhe war als wir denn meinten das die Id nutzlos ist weil wir ja bei der spinne ohne Fackel nicht weiter kommen "Wenn ihr später noch Probleem habt meldet euch wieder "hallo natürlich ham wir später porbleme ham wir doch gerad 30min drüber gesprochen echt ne frechheit sowas 5 Tage Id für ne Quest die nicht weiter geht.
Mfg


----------



## Valnir Aesling (7. April 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Wenn WAR auch Token einführt im Open RVR und somit dass Set schneller erreichbar wird und nicht Loot Luck, dann ist dass ganze auch für Gelegenheitsspieler sehr gut. Denn so kann man sagen nach zwei Abenden hab ich wenigsten mal was zusammen. Also FReitag und Samstag Abend mal 2h on und man nähert sich seinem Set. Aber so ist es nicht.



das kommt auch demnächst Oo nur nicht mal eben 2h....

in 2h kannste dein dropglück versuuchen!


----------



## BenoX (7. April 2009)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Zwar vollends OT, aber es gibt *tatsächlich* einen visuellen Dopplereffekt. Soweit ich weiß tritt der aber nicht vor dem heimischen Monitor auf, sondern bezeichnet die Rot- bzw. Blauverschiebung von Licht bei relativistischen Geschwindigkeiten (und AFAIR auch noch ein paar anderen Gelegenheiten). Das kann es kaum gewesen sein, was abszu meinte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht nur das, es gibt sogar eine Art "visuellen Überschallknall" xD Dabei spricht man vom Tscherenkow-Effekt, welcher auftritt wenn sich z.B. Elektronen in gewissen Medien schneller bewegen als die Phasengeschwindigkeit des Lichts in jenem. I.d.R tritt das in Kernkraftwerken auf, also in dessen Moderator Wasser.

Man kann also doch schneller sein als das Licht, solange man es nicht im Vakuum versucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahhh, am frühren morgen klug geschissen, was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen ...

BenoX


----------



## Alyah (7. April 2009)

Nein denen geht nicht die Luft aus. Wo aber dringend was getan werden muss, ist die Stabilität der vollen Server, damits generell, und vorallem im SZ und open RvR besser läuft. So ist das echt frustig auf die Dauer. Ansonsten einfach geiles Game  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (7. April 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Es geht nicht dem Spiel die Luft aus, sondern den Buffed Usern, die im Forum hier ihr Hirnvakuum preisgeben müssen...



Normalerweise bin ich nicht ein Fan von diesen kurzen Antworten, aber hier trifft's mal den Nagel auf den Kopf, deshalb ....

/signed

MfG Michael


----------



## Hitzedrachen (7. April 2009)

Nunja Warhammer ist eben nicht der WoW-Killer geworden, wie es Viele vorhergesagt haben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Dennoch ist WAR ein gutes Spiel und wird auch seine Fans an sich binden.
Nur mal so am Rande....Age of Conan läuft ja auch noch. ^^


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (7. April 2009)

Die Frage ist nur: "Wie lange läuft AOC noch?"


----------



## doggystyle (7. April 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur: "Wie lange läuft AOC noch?"



Vanguard läuft auch noch, ist älter und hat noch um einiges weniger Kunden als AoC  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (7. April 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Vanguard läuft auch noch, ist älter und hat noch um einiges weniger Kunden als AoC
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Da steht aber SoE hinter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## doggystyle (7. April 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Da steht aber SoE hinter
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sind mindestens genauso profitgeil wie alle anderen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SoE ist der Grund, warum Vanguard völlig unfertig released wurde. 

Und sie sind es auch, die sich die "teure" Lokalisierung ins deutsche nicht leisten wollten.

Sonst würde ich es vermutlich heute noch spielen.


----------



## Markon78 (7. April 2009)

....und in AoC ist aufgrund der Testversion gerade massig viel los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .....
Wenn nur 1/4 der Leute bleiben welche gerade testen, ca. halt, dann gehts steil
bergauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## heretik (7. April 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> ....und in AoC ist aufgrund der Testversion gerade massig viel los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich wollte es übers Wochenende antesten, Download wurde von Donnerstag bis Dienstag nicht fertig, also wieder WAR verlängert. Mir auch wurscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Markon78 (7. April 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich wollte es übers Wochenende antesten, Download wurde von Donnerstag bis Dienstag nicht fertig, also wieder WAR verlängert. Mir auch wurscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was bitte hast Du denn für ein Inet? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... mein Nachbar hat das selbe Kabeluinet wie ich (16mBit DL) und war nach ca. 24Stunden inkl. Patchen fertig


----------



## Leoncore (7. April 2009)

doggystyle schrieb:


> Die sind mindestens genauso profitgeil wie alle anderen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das geile ist immernoch das viele Sachen aus Vanguard von SOE geklaut und in Everquest 2 integriert wurden. Kuck sich einer z.b. mal die T8 Rüstungsgegenstände an, na was fällt auf?! ;-)


@schnelleres looten

Find sowas eigentlich beschießen. Klar gibt es jetzt jede Menge Spieler (auch hier im Thread, wie es ausschaut) die schnellstmöglich ein Set zusammenlooten möchten, aber war das nicht grade das, was man in WAR verhindern wollte (diese ganze Itemgeilheit und farmerei)? Sry, find ich echt traurig sowas. Klar, war das Lucky Loot System auch keine richtige Lösung, da nur die DDs hauptsächlich was bekommen haben, aber das jetzt jeder schneller ans Goldsäckel kommt, find ich irgendwie auch keine Lösung.


----------



## doggystyle (7. April 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> was bitte hast Du denn für ein Inet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also als ich damals den Betaclient saugen wollte, zeigte mir der Patcher auf meine DSL Light Leitung 3 Wochen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat mich AoC schon nach 4 Wochen nicht mehr motiviert. Da half auch die lustige uncut-Version nix.


----------



## Azddel (7. April 2009)

Markon78 schrieb:


> was bitte hast Du denn für ein Inet?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Reden wir von der Testversion? Die war nach knapp 6 Stunden bei mir spielbereit auf der Platte. Vielleicht mag Funnycom mich? :-)

aber btt.


----------



## Mikehoof (7. April 2009)

> ....und in AoC ist aufgrund der Testversion gerade massig viel los  .....
> Wenn nur 1/4 der Leute bleiben welche gerade testen, ca. halt, dann gehts steil
> bergauf  ...



Yo ich war auch einer der Tester und mir hat es überhaupt nicht gefallen :-) Ich bin aber wohl dann einer der 3/4 die nicht bei AoC bleiben.

Es hätte mich aber auch wirklich begeistern müssen da ich ja gerne WAR spiele trotz aller Probleme.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. April 2009)

Areson schrieb:


> In einigen Foren hält sich das Gerücht, dass die 75% abgesprungen sind weil WAR einfach nicht gut ist, aber wie man hier, im buffed Forum erfährt, sind diese 75% alles nur dumme WoW FanBoys und RoXXor Kid´s die wieder zu WoW zurück sind, weil sie ja eh nicht zur WAR Comm passen. Es sollen auch einige WAR Spieler zu RoM gewechselt sein, aber das liegt auch nur daran, dass es sich bei diesen Spielern um dumme, ehemalige WoW spieler handelt, welche in WAR eh nicht erwünscht sind.
> Jedenfalls haben die Entwickler schon sau viel Arbeit in das Spiel gesteckt und es sind schon einige KOSTENLOSE Patches mit 4 NEUEN Charakteren gekommen. Man sieht also, wie großzügig die Entwickler mit den Spielern umgehen (man sollte nur vergessen, dass diese Patches eigentlich schon im Originalspiel drin waren, aber kurz vor realease rausgenommen wurden weil sie das Spiel unbedingt rausbringen mussten obwohl 75% des Spiels noch garnicht fertig waren. Aber egal, dafür werden diese Sachen jetzt mit Pauken und Trompeten als großzügige kostenlose Patches nachgereicht.)
> 
> Also, WAR läuft 1A und mit jedem Patch kommen 100 tausende neue Spieler dazu. Also kein Grund sich sorgen zu machen.
> ...



Am Anfang dachte ich du bist davon überzeugt, was du schreibst... beim 2. mal lesen dachte ich mir dann allerdings: Man legt der eine bitter böse Ironie an den Tag...


----------



## heretik (7. April 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Am Anfang dachte ich du bist davon überzeugt, was du schreibst... beim 2. mal lesen dachte ich mir dann allerdings: Man legt der eine bitter böse Ironie an den Tag...



Naja, er probiert's wenigstens. Immerhin ist er ganz ganz pöse wütend auf WAR, zumindest das merkt man.


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ein sichtbarer dopplereffekt? hab ich jetzt falsch verknotete synapsen oder warum denk ich beim dopplereffekt eher an martinshorn und gestauchte schallwellen anstatt an visuelle reize? und ab 24 frames / bildern pro sekunde nimmt das auge etwas als fließende bewegung wahr. vielleicht sieht man nen unterschied bei 30 und 60 , aber ab 40 fps musste du schon ne fliege sein um das zu merken.



Käse...

Um dir das sogar mal an einem Beispiel zu erklären:

Zunächst einmal, sehen ist ungleich merken. In den meisten Fällen ist die Physik-Engine an die Framerate gekoppelt, d.h. Wenn du beispielsweise in Quake die Maus rumreißt, um deinen Hintermann im gleichen Atemzug aus zu knipsen, dann kann es bei niedrigen Frameraten (und ja damit sind unter 60 gemeint) passieren, dass du NICHT triffst, weil die Bilder dazwischen nicht berechnet wurden. Das Fadenkreuz (Mauscursor) sich quasi noch neben dem Gegner befand. Ein Laie glaubt sich dabei als Lagopfer, dem ist in diesem Fall aber nicht so. Bei höheren Frameraten werden diese Bilder jedoch berechnet und siehe da, man trifft (besser - erstmal muss man natürlich auch in der Theorie treffen). Ein weiterer Punkt ist jener, dass zb. in Quake Spieler sich schneller bewegen können und dadurch Sprünge schaffen, die mit niedriger Bildrate nicht zu schaffen sind. Somit merkt und sieht man letztendlich auch einen Unterschied...


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

BenoX schrieb:


> Nicht nur das, es gibt sogar eine Art "visuellen Überschallknall" xD Dabei spricht man vom Tscherenkow-Effekt, welcher auftritt wenn sich z.B. Elektronen in gewissen Medien schneller bewegen als die Phasengeschwindigkeit des Lichts in jenem. I.d.R tritt das in Kernkraftwerken auf, also in dessen Moderator Wasser.
> 
> Man kann also doch schneller sein als das Licht, solange man es nicht im Vakuum versucht
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich, da die Relativität in Bezug auf sich zueinander bewegende Regionen Raumzeit nicht zutrifft... mit anderen Worten ein Stück Raumzeit kann in Relation zur restlichen Raumzeit sehr wohl mit superluminalen geschwindigkeiten bewegt werden, Problem ist hierbei nur die auftretende Hawking Strahlung und ein zunehmender RSET der solch eine Raumzeitblase zu instabil werden lässt um es praktisch auszunutzen...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich, da die Relativität in Bezug auf sich zueinander bewegende Regionen Raumzeit nicht zutrifft... mit anderen Worten ein Stück Raumzeit kann in Relation zur restlichen Raumzeit sehr wohl mit superluminalen geschwindigkeiten bewegt werden, Problem ist hierbei nur die auftretende Hawking Strahlung und ein zunehmender RSET der solch eine Raumzeitblase zu instabil werden lässt um es praktisch auszunutzen...



Bei Hawkings Stuhl!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin mal eben im Keller deine Aussage überprüfen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (7. April 2009)

Nachtglanz schrieb:


> ... meinte der Verkäufer:"Bin auch am überlegen das mal zu zocken, aber anscheinend läufts bei denen ja nicht so gut, Server werden schon geschlossen, etc. - Mal schauen wie lang das noch hält."


Wenn Verkäufer von PC-Spielen sich nicht richtig informieren und Gerüchte verbreiten und damit dann auch noch ihren eigenen Umsatz schmälern, braucht man sich über Probleme in der Wirtschaft nicht zu wundern ...


----------



## Azmodan_Rexxar (7. April 2009)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Wenn Verkäufer von PC-Spielen sich nicht richtig informieren und Gerüchte verbreiten und damit dann auch noch ihren eigenen Umsatz schmälern, braucht man sich über Probleme in der Wirtschaft nicht zu wundern ...



Das ist ein ganz normales Problem, wenn der Verkäufer ein Angestellter ist. Dann kommt ihm schnell das Gespür für Profit abhanden und meint aus seiner subjektiven Sicht heraus einen besseren Service und Kundenbetreuung zu betreiben.... Leuten denen ein Laden gehört und Inhaber als auch Verkäufer sind, erzählen einem Kunden eher das was sie hören wollen gepaart mit der Zielführung des eigentlichen Verkaufs. Beides ist denke ich - irgendwie daneben.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Azmodan_Rexxar schrieb:


> Bei Hawkings Stuhl!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wieso keller? Bücher schnappen und schön raus in die Sonne auf ne passende Wiese und den Tag genießen!


----------



## Azddel (7. April 2009)

Ich schlage vor, ihr macht mal nen Thread auf mit dem Titel "Physik und ich. Wie ich die Bombe liebe lernte" oder so ähnlich. :-)
Schon zu Schulzeiten war mir dieses spezielle naturwissenschaftliche Fach ein besonderer Graus, und nun muss ich hier auch noch dauernd drüber stolpern. Tut mir den Gefallen und wühlt keine alten Traumata auf. Danke :-)


----------

